# [Various] GeForce 337.50 "wonder driver" Beta release



## Hattifnatten

Now let's see if AMD can pick up the ball for directx aswell.


----------



## Alatar

Updated with VideoCardz article as well (and made that the primary one since it's better than a guru3d forum post or some random no.name site...)


----------



## dubldwn

Wow Rome II...a lot of CPU dependency there but that's great news. My GPU was way underutilized. I'm assuming SLi must be working now, too.


----------



## Alatar

I wonder what the test system they used was. The pre-launch slides used a 3930K, win7 and a 780Ti.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

I absolutely can't wait for this,hope it improves my frames a bit,also will it be released as a beta driver or as a WHQL?


----------



## pittguy578

I am confused. I thought this new driver was going to help out with performance on all cards by reducing overhead?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> I absolutely can't wait for this,hope it improves my frames a bit,also will it be released as a beta driver or as a WHQL?


beta, check the guru3d link for example.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pittguy578*
> 
> I am confused. I thought this new driver was going to help out with performance on all cards by reducing overhead?


All DX11 cards yes. They just used some GTX700 series card (probably 780Ti) and some games as examples.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Wow. Thanks for the great news Alatar ...


----------



## mltms

i think in real world test we will see lower than this


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Looks like I have some re-benching to do with the GTX 700 series and this upcoming AMD card.... fun week ahead!


----------



## DADDYDC650

I want to see BF4, AC Black Flag and Titanfall improvements.


----------



## TFL Replica

If Skyrim is getting a noticeable boost, there may be hope for other DX9 titles as well.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mltms*
> 
> i think in real world test we will see lower than this


Probably but at least it's an improvement


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Wonder if they're improving performance of any 6** series cards....


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Wonder if they're improving performance of any 6** series cards....


Considering the 770 is essentially a re-branded 680, i'm sure there will be some improvements.


----------



## Cyro999

Sweet birthday present


----------



## kael13

Hope this fixes Diablo 3's stuttering.


----------



## Pnanasnoic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Sweet birthday present


 Happy birthday!! I can't wait 'till Monday either!


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kael13*
> 
> Hope this fixes Diablo 3's stuttering.


Oh god, diablo 3 stutters too?

I'l download it again and check - didn't run it on a decent system - but if it's anything like sc2, that's horrifying to think of future game developments from Blizzard - Heroes of the storm looks exactly like Starcraft 2 in terms of microstuttering and occasional engine stalls. I remember d3 stalled the same way too, but i was using a laptop with a 60hz screen and less sensitive to microstutter, so it didn't bother me particularly - maybe it's not as bad there as sc2

I'l check it out and go do my more in-depth look at sc2 microstutter w/ 120fps nvenc recordings, but that's worrying for the future
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pnanasnoic*
> 
> Happy birthday!! I can't wait 'till Monday either!


^.^


----------



## Alatar

Link to the listing on NV's site: http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/74732

DL button is there but the file is not up yet


----------



## kfxsti

im wondering if this will work well on my 780m ?









Edited- didnt scroll down far enough . yes yes it does lol


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Dafaq?lol


----------



## wholeeo

Hope it leaks.


----------



## h2spartan

This is how I feel about it....


----------



## USFORCES

SLI for Total War: Rome II









About freaking time!


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Hope it leaks.


You can wait less than 48 hours...


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Hope it leaks.


You and me both


----------



## pengs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Wonder if they're improving performance of any 6** series cards....


Will support back to Fermi and the 400 series, so yeah. They just use their flagship for promotional purposes I would assume.

Cannot wait. This is DX11 wide so the first game I'm testing is Arma 3 and cranking the view and object distance.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> You can wait less than 48 hours...


This is OCN

if we had to wait 48 minutes you can bet there would be dozens of us spam refreshing the thread <3


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> You can wait less than 48 hours...


I can but I've waited since November for an SLI performance bug fix for Shadowplay. ManuelG recently stated that the next major branch update would fix it which might be this driver.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pengs*
> 
> Will support back to Fermi and the 400 series, so yeah. They just use their flagship for promotional purposes I would assume.
> 
> Cannot wait. This is DX11 wide so the first game I'm testing is Arma 3 and cranking the view and object distance.


Oh that's a good one!!! Arma 3 mp is just horribly coded. It's going to take a miracle to fix that one.


----------



## mtbiker033

bring on the wonder driver, we shall test it's wonderousness


----------



## Onikage

Nothing for AC4


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onikage*
> 
> Nothing for AC4


The games in the OP are just examples. We don't know if AC4 will see any fps gains though the improvements NV has made are supposed to be across the board and not in specific titles.


----------



## TAr

So this driver will only work on these games?or other games as well?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TAr*
> 
> So this driver will only work on these games?or other games as well?


Will work on all DX11 games....I hope....


----------



## Onikage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> The games in the OP are just examples. We don't know if AC4 will see any fps gains though the improvements NV has made are supposed to be across the board and not in specific titles.


I hope so though AC4 is just plain poorly optimized if these drivers manage to squeze 5 fps more out of it ill be hapy


----------



## pengs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Will work on all DX11 games....I hope....


And for some reason it's increased Skyrim's performance which is a DX9 only game (IIRC) and known to be single threaded and CPU dependent.
One could only imagine the possibilities if this driver touched upon improving DX9 also. GTA4, ARMA2, Planetside 2 ect. ect. ect and anything made within the last 10 or so years.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pengs*
> 
> And for some reason it's increased Skyrim's performance which is a DX9 only game (IIRC) and known to be single threaded and CPU dependent.
> One could only imagine the possibilities if this driver touched upon improving DX9 also. GTA4, ARMA2, Planetside 2 ect. ect. ect and anything made within the last 10 or so years.


sc2 is the big one - the only esports-level rts right now


----------



## ellessess

Removed


----------



## xSociety

Will this fix the SLI shadowplay bug?


----------



## TopicClocker

Think I'm gonna grab a couple of DX11 games I know to be CPU dependent and bench them as before and afters on my rig, I hope this performance improvement can hold me till Devil's Canyon's release, I might post them here if I can, nothing cemented though.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Can't wait to test it!


----------



## zooterboy

Here's to hoping it finally includes an SLI profile for Titanfall...


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Think I'm gonna grab a couple of DX11 games I know to be CPU dependent and bench them as before and afters on my rig


I was also thinking that doing that might be interesting.

Would also be interesting to throw in a driver from a couple of months ago...


----------



## Dangur

About time they start optimizing.


----------



## kyfire

Below is what products are supported as stated on Nvidia's site http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/74735
Looks like this is only supported on NOTEBOOKS
Quote:


> Supported Products
> ION (Notebooks)
> ION
> ION LE (Notebooks)
> ION LE
> GeForce 800M Series (Notebooks)
> GeForce GTX 880M, GeForce GTX 870M, GeForce GTX 860M, GeForce GTX 850M, GeForce 840M, GeForce 830M, GeForce 820M
> GeForce 700M Series (Notebooks)
> GeForce GTX 780M, GeForce GTX 770M, GeForce GTX 765M, GeForce GTX 760M, GeForce GT 755M, GeForce GT 750M, GeForce GT 745M, GeForce GT 740M, GeForce GT 735M, GeForce GT 730M, GeForce GT 720M, GeForce 710M
> GeForce 600M Series (Notebooks)
> GeForce GTX 680MX, GeForce GTX 680M, GeForce GTX 675MX, GeForce GTX 675M, GeForce GTX 670MX, GeForce GTX 670M, GeForce GTX 660M, GeForce GT 650M, GeForce GT 645M, GeForce GT 640M, GeForce GT 640M LE, GeForce GT 635M, GeForce GT 630M, GeForce GT 625M, GeForce GT 620M, GeForce 610M
> GeForce 500M Series (Notebooks)
> GeForce GTX 580M, GeForce GTX 570M, GeForce GTX 560M, GeForce GT 555M, GeForce GT 550M, GeForce GT 540M, GeForce GT 525M, GeForce GT 520M, GeForce GT 520MX
> GeForce 400M Series (Notebooks)
> GeForce GTX 485M, GeForce GTX 480M, GeForce GTX 470M, GeForce GTX 460M, GeForce GT 445M, GeForce GT 435M, GeForce GT 425M, GeForce GT 420M, GeForce GT 415M, GeForce 410M
> GeForce 300M Series (Notebooks)
> GeForce GTS 360M, GeForce GTS 350M, GeForce GT 335M, GeForce GT 330M, GeForce GT 325M, GeForce GT 320M, GeForce 320M, GeForce 315M, GeForce 310M, GeForce 305M
> GeForce 200M Series (Notebooks)
> GeForce GTX 285M, GeForce GTX 280M, GeForce GTX 260M, GeForce GTS 260M, GeForce GTS 250M, GeForce GT 240M, GeForce GT 230M, GeForce GT 220M, GeForce G210M, GeForce G205M
> GeForce 100M Series (Notebooks)
> GeForce GTS 160M, GeForce GT 130M, GeForce GT 120M, GeForce G 110M, GeForce G 105M, GeForce G 103M, GeForce G 102M
> GeForce 9M Series (Notebooks)
> GeForce 9800M GTX, GeForce 9800M GTS, GeForce 9800M GT, GeForce 9800M GS, GeForce 9700M GTS, GeForce 9700M GT, GeForce 9650M GT, GeForce 9650M GS, GeForce 9600M GT, GeForce 9600M GS, GeForce 9500M GS, GeForce 9500M G, GeForce 9400M G, GeForce 9400M, GeForce 9300M GS, GeForce 9300M G, GeForce 9200M GS, GeForce 9100M G
> GeForce 8M Series (Notebooks)
> GeForce 8800M GTX, GeForce 8800M GTS, GeForce 8800M GS, GeForce 8700M GT, GeForce 8600M GT, GeForce 8600M GS, GeForce 8400M GT, GeForce 8400M GS, GeForce 8400M G, GeForce 8200M G, GeForce 8200M


----------



## steadly2004

Yes, says all notebook GPU's

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyfire*
> 
> Below is what products are supported as stated on Nvidia's site http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/74735
> Looks like this is only supported on NOTEBOOKS


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> Yes, says all notebook GPU's
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


That would be because Nvidia releases a notebook driver download, and a desktop driver download for most every driver revision. One of them with supported products listing mobile GPUs, and the other listing desktop GPUs.

They almost always have the exact same changelog of improvements, with either side sometimes also having bullet points referring to mobile/desktop only improvements.


----------



## omari79

Monday can't come soon enough,

i will do a benchmark of every game i have, before and after to see how these new drivers preform on old Sig rig's like mine


----------



## pwnzilla61

looks like this week is going to be a bench off on ocn.


----------



## Roaches

Any love for those on GTX 600 series cards?...would not be great if its 700 series only.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roaches*
> 
> Any love for those on GTX 600 series cards?...would not be great if its 700 series only.


GTX 700 and GTX 600 are based on the same architecture. So if GTX 700 series get boost then GTX 600 will get that too. Don't forget GTX 770, 760, 680, 670 & 660 Ti all use GK104.


----------



## Roaches

Hopefully thats true, I'm still on 332.21 for stability sake.


----------



## yunshin

More Skyrim performance? Bring on all the mods!


----------



## Apolladan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mltms*
> 
> i think in real world test we will see lower than this


if they used a 780ti, the real world difference might be higher, unless the driver specifically only addressed CPU-bound situations, in which case you'd be right


----------



## kael13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Oh god, diablo 3 stutters too?
> 
> I'l download it again and check - didn't run it on a decent system - but if it's anything like sc2, that's horrifying to think of future game developments from Blizzard - Heroes of the storm looks exactly like Starcraft 2 in terms of microstuttering and occasional engine stalls. I remember d3 stalled the same way too, but i was using a laptop with a 60hz screen and less sensitive to microstutter, so it didn't bother me particularly - maybe it's not as bad there as sc2
> 
> I'l check it out and go do my more in-depth look at sc2 microstutter w/ 120fps nvenc recordings, but that's worrying for the future
> ^.^


You know how it used to be awful? Well they fixed asset loading thank god. It was perfect for a while, but then since the RoS expansion came out there's the occasional 1 or 2 seconds of framedrops when certain spell effects are on the screen.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kael13*
> 
> You know how it used to be awful? Well they fixed asset loading thank god. It was perfect for a while, but then since the RoS expansion came out there's the occasional 1 or 2 seconds of framedrops when certain spell effects are on the screen.


sc2 still has asset loading problems, partially because it's 32 bit, limited to 2gb so it unloads stuff all of the time, but it has stalls with shaders etc maybe 100 or 200 times in a longer game which just lock up the game for about ~70ms (sometimes 50, sometimes 200) which is.. really problematic in a competitive rts

70ms stutter = same frame shown for ~8 refreshes on a 120hz screen, even if you're at 200fps


----------



## Mad Pistol

Please tell me this is "Little Kraken" and the actual "Kraken" driver will be released later.

Still, those improvements are quite nice.


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

Those are some pretty awesome improvements for a driver update...can;t wait to load em up with the GTX 780ti and give em a whirl.


----------



## SightUp

What about my 670's?! What kind of improvement should I expect from this?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> What about my 670's?! What kind of improvement should I expect from this?


Same as listed


----------



## Clocknut

sounds like on the worst case scenario we get only 6% performance(Nvidia's number) on 700 series. Real performance number is going to be smaller.

I guess on my GTX570, it is going to get a lot lower %. Seems another update for nothing.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Looking forward to this driver release.

Whatever pushes driver/game performance must be supported IMO.

Way to go NVIDIA.


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> SLI for Total War: Rome II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About freaking time!


I know right? And man 64% increase for single cards... I wonder what my 680 will do. I love this card haha


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clocknut*
> 
> sounds like on the worst case scenario we get only 6% performance(Nvidia's number) on 700 series. Real performance number is going to be smaller.
> 
> I guess on my GTX570, it is going to get a lot lower %. Seems another update for nothing.


It's amazing the simple differences in mindset that you can observe in threads like these


----------



## PlasticTramp

why no battlefield 4?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PlasticTramp*
> 
> why no battlefield 4?


Bf4 will very likely be helped. It seems like wide-range improvements across dx11 and even dx9 cpu bound cases


----------



## PlasticTramp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Bf4 will very likely be helped. It seems like wide-range improvements across dx11 and even dx9 cpu bound cases


hope it's true, since my cpu is struggling at multiplayer


----------



## TAr

How about gtx Titan?
Is it going to be supported by this driver?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Woah woah woah! Is this the Rome improvement that I have been waiting for since launch?!?! :0


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TAr*
> 
> How about gtx Titan?
> Is it going to be supported by this driver?


yup

gk104 and gk110 chips are a ton of stuff

gk104 = 660ti, 760, 670, 680, 770, 690

gk110 = 780, titan, 780ti, titan black, titan Z


----------



## pwnzilla61

Seems it'll be the same as to what mantle was doing. Going to see bigger improvements with weaker cpu's, compared to higher end.


----------



## Clocknut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It's amazing the simple differences in mindset that you can observe in threads like these


IMO, this is just another regular Nvidia performance update. It doesnt really guaranty u to get a min number of improvement across all DX11 GPUs.


----------



## Redeemer

So what are we talking about here..3-5fps increase on avg?


----------



## kx11

sleeping dogs ?!!

who the hell play that game anymore ?


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Woah woah woah! Is this the Rome improvement that I have been waiting for since launch?!?! :0


It looks like it


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clocknut*
> 
> IMO, this is just another regular Nvidia performance update. It doesnt really guaranty u to get a min number of improvement across all DX11 GPUs.


This driver is focused on improving performance in CPU bound cases, as opposed to GPU-bound, by increasing the efficiency of cpu usage, so it is different

could be big gains or very little to none in some cases, we will see


----------



## kx11

Chinese version is up

http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/74735


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Chinese version is up
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/74735


file is still missing.


----------



## Clocknut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> This driver is focused on improving performance in CPU bound cases, as opposed to GPU-bound, by increasing the efficiency of cpu usage, so it is different
> 
> could be big gains or very little to none in some cases, we will see


I beg differ, as they cant alter the DirectX11 codes, Nvidia can only optimized so much. It seems to me they are just doing the regular optimizing the driver for 700 series. The same thing that AMD did on Radeon 7970 which was slower than 680, after driver update it become faster or equal to 680.

Had Fermi strong gain like the one in Rome 2, they would have posted it by now.


----------



## pengs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnzilla61*
> 
> Seems it'll be the same as to what mantle was doing. Going to see bigger improvements with weaker cpu's, compared to higher end.


It's a lot like what AMD did with Mantle except this is DirectX wide meaning that it should help any DX11 game.
_Better on weaker CPU's_ is relative and was a sum-up from a Mantle article. It's not limited to lesser CPU's - people who have SLI setups and 120Hz monitors may see quite an improvement because they are not GPU limited (and can physically see beyond 60fps @ 120Hz) and this driver is about DX efficiency which in-turn should highten the CPU wall overall. Though frame rate improvements below 60fps are more substantial because they are easily seen and games running on older CPU's are more than likely running below 60fps. And I'd bet that the average consumer has something like a GTX660 which already pits most setups as GPU limited - as this is a CPU targeted driver, most people probably won't see a large improvement - _better on weaker CPU's_
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clocknut*
> 
> IMO, this is just another regular Nvidia performance update. It doesnt really guaranty u to get a min number of improvement across all DX11 GPUs.


If it does what it sets out to do it should be quite substantial and that's a huge understatement.


----------



## kx11

so it should be better for a notebook with 780m + i7 ?!!


----------



## randomizer

I don't think this is going to resurrect my card unfortunately


----------



## Athrun Zala

I've been green (770) for about two weeks now and I absolutely love it. So far, I think my old 7950 was the better overclocker, but man this card is something fierce. Hoping that boost in Skyrim is noticeable for me. I'm budding on 40 frames outdoors on a heavily modded save, so any increase in FPS is always welcomed.


----------



## naved777

So the 337.50 is using tiled resources? Isn't it supposed to be a Dx11.2 feature? Is it certain fermi will get the boosts?


----------



## Falknir

Want this driver so much.


----------



## Razor 116

Can't wait for the inevitable whining from people expecting this to give them 10-20 fps more in every single game they own.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> So the 337.50 is using tiled resources? Isn't it supposed to be a Dx11.2 feature? Is it certain fermi will get the boosts?


This is what has me confused too. There are of course more things in this driver than just Tiled Resources or making that better.. but I thought that was 11.2 specific and I don't which games support that.


----------



## Reqkz

Will be looking forward to it


----------



## Clocknut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Can't wait for the inevitable whining from people expecting this to give them 10-20 fps more in every single game they own.


people put too much expectation these days.


----------



## eBombzor

I wonder how much PhysX performance is going to improve... I'm tired of getting to low 40s and 30s with High PhysX in BL2 and Batman Arkham City. You would think the flagship gaming card could handle a few PhysX calculations.


----------



## DizZz

This looks so promising. One more day!


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pengs*
> 
> *It's a lot like what AMD did with Mantle except this is DirectX wide* meaning that it should help any DX11 game.
> _Better on weaker CPU's_ is relative and was a sum-up from a Mantle article. It's not limited to lesser CPU's - people who have SLI setups and 120Hz monitors may see quite an improvement because they are not GPU limited (and can physically see beyond 60fps @ 120Hz) and this driver is about DX efficiency which in-turn should highten the CPU wall overall. Though frame rate improvements below 60fps are more substantial because they are easily seen and games running on older CPU's are more than likely running below 60fps. And I'd bet that the average consumer has something like a GTX660 which already pits most setups as GPU limited - as this is a CPU targeted driver, most people probably won't see a large improvement - _better on weaker CPU's_
> If it does what it sets out to do it should be quite substantial and that's a huge understatement.


Nah come on now, don't compare this to Mantle.

I'm as excited as anyone for this driver set to come out (I don't even own an NVIDIA card) but comparing a driver to a completely built from the ground up API is not even close.

We gotta remember, Mantle was pretty much developed by developers, for developers, it solves A LOT of the problems they've been having on the traditional API space *for a long time*.

What NVIDIA is doing with this is just for the consumer (which is great), but still, it's a traditional driver on top of DirectX, and developers want no part of that anymore.


----------



## KenjiS

So does this mean that Rome Total War II now has SLI support?!?!?

That is one of the games id love to get better 1440p performance in but it doesnt support SLI...

Either way the improved performance sounds GREAT









-edit- i saw a post about this driver in another thread which mentioned a profile being added for it..

I need to mention right now im utterly clueless on SLI and stuff


----------



## sydas

Another reason to hop on the Nvidia train , choo choo


----------



## ghostrider85

My 780 SLI is ready!!!


----------



## King4x4

Wifes 660 is ready!


----------



## maneil99

So at GDC they showed Thieft, Star Swarm and BF4 improvements, are those included here or later?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> So at GDC they showed Thieft, Star Swarm and BF4 improvements, are those included here or later?


Where was the BF4 improvements shown...?


----------



## Xuper

"Tiled Resources" in Nvidia Driver = Mantle API in AMD Driver = Reduce *CPU* bottlenecks.


----------



## ASUSfreak

But can it play Crisis? I mean: will it do anything with my GTX470 SLi?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clocknut*
> 
> IMO, this is just another regular Nvidia performance update. It doesnt really guaranty u to get a min number of improvement across all DX11 GPUs.


Regular Nvidia driver updates offer optimizations to specific games that have usually just come out.

This driver offers DX11 wide improvements in many areas, most importantly reducing CPU overhead which is why in the OP you see big gains in CPU bound titles and small gains in GPU bound ones.

And let's not forget that these improvements are against the previous driver set Nvidia have released. The current driver is already much better than AMD's DX11 in reducing CPU overhead.


----------



## xSociety

Ran a few benchmarks tonight to compare.









Random question: How do I get Dirt 3 to run now that GFWL is no more? Really annoying.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> sleeping dogs ?!!
> 
> who the hell play that game anymore ?


Me! haha, a lot of people work all the time and save great games like that for later


----------



## yunshin

I still play Sleeping Dogs every once in a while as well, the game is quite fun. Plus it introduced me to some great music, e.g. New Navy - Oceans, Bombay Bicycle Club - Shuffle, and so on.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

No sli profile for titanfall....


----------



## Craftyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> sleeping dogs ?!!
> 
> who the hell play that game anymore ?


I picked it up on a steam sale and it's on my backlog









Incredible news from NVidia, hope I get even more frames in planetside 2


----------



## Booty Warrior

My body and sig rig are ready. Bring it Nvidia!


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Can't wait for the inevitable whining from people expecting this to give them 10-20 fps more in every single game they own.


Yea won't be surprised. The numbers are probably for low end systems, just like mantles numbers.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Yea won't be surprised. The numbers are probably for low end systems, just like mantles numbers.


The numbers for Mantle held up fine as long as you didn't artificially limit performance by using GPU's and settings that were incapable of stretching to the higher, now unlocked framerates.

And not small numbers, we're talking like 1.5x performance here - with no change in hardware - i can't understand how anybody could possibly be disappointed for it, aside from AMD's fail marketing widely convincing people that it would improve GPU performance when GPU's were already fully utilized


----------



## Strychnine69

Since NV has stopped trying to improve drivers for the 500 series years ago, is there even any reason I should update my system that has 2x570?


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Strychnine69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> As far as the 500 series is concerned, I've had issues with most recent drivers (inconsistent frame delivery etc.). I'd settled on 306.23 as the latest driver to not cause any significant issues. I'm sure newer drivers will be necessary for some new games, but in my case I didn't deem it worth while trying to run any game on the aging 500 series cards that was modern enough to not be supported by 306.23.


The driver I'm on has been so great for everything, I'll just keep it until something crashes.


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> sleeping dogs ?!!
> 
> who the hell play that game anymore ?


i do, bought it as i could not wait out for gta v and watch dogs got delayed. then i was like wth, i have to drive on other side of road, there are no guns and i have to do kungfu wth???


----------



## StarGazerLeon

Awesome - sooner than expected! I hope it's a solid, stable release.


----------



## Conspiracy

i dont get the mention of performance increases in all these older games. granted they are intense games but im eagerly waiting for an announcement for SLi support for titanfall and was hoping to see that in the new drivers


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> My body and sig rig are ready. Bring it Nvidia!


your avatar is definitely ready









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> i do, bought it as i could not wait out for gta v and watch dogs got delayed. then i was like wth, i have to drive on other side of road, there are no guns and i have to do kungfu wth???


in most of asia, driver seats are on the right side. Sleeping Dogs is a good game imo, & the graphics are pretty good on an IPS screen.

ot, for some reason with the 335.23, MSI Afterburner is showing huge spike in frametime in sleeping dogs, although I can't spot it while gaming. But in mafia2, Valley & Heaven, I can feel the huge spike.
I hope this new driver also increase smoothness in gaming beside some raw fps gain


----------



## jason387

Will the wonder driver increase performance for me as well?


----------



## kx11

some people got it somehow


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> some people got it somehow


The 337.50 Beta driver is out- http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/74735

Damn. File not found!


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> The 337.50 Beta driver is out- http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/74735
> 
> Damn. File not found!


nvidia is trolling us lol


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

MY BODY IS READY


----------



## XxOsurfer3xX

Working for me!


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxOsurfer3xX*
> 
> Working for me!


You're able to download it?


----------



## XxOsurfer3xX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> You're able to download it?


No, false alarm file not found!!


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxOsurfer3xX*
> 
> No, false alarm file not found!!


Now I feel better


----------



## pengs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> The 337.50 Beta driver is out- http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/74735
> 
> Damn. File not found!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxOsurfer3xX*
> 
> Working for me!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> You're able to download it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxOsurfer3xX*
> 
> No, false alarm file not found!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Now I feel better


----------



## Polochamps

It's already Monday. Give it to us Nvidia! ^_^


----------



## TAr

Why Monday it's should have need release on Sunday so most people has Sundays off and we could have tried it any way that's just me and my openion

Which driver is good for AC4 sli
Or even AC4 supports sli becaue I have 2 titans and my frames rates drops below 50 when I'm in towns and I'm using latest driver
I hope this new driver fix the issue and put more load on GPU RATER THAN CPU


----------



## kx11

^
really ?!! i played it with 780SLi @ 1440p maxed and the fps never dropped below 50


----------



## TAr

Im not sure if my CPU is causing me to drop FPS it's a i7 970 at 4 ghz


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TAr*
> 
> Im not sure if my CPU is causing me to drop FPS it's a i7 970 at 4 ghz


I've seen people say that their 3930k is sometimes a bottleneck so ya your CPU might be causing the frame drops


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TAr*
> 
> Im not sure if my CPU is causing me to drop FPS it's a i7 970 at 4 ghz


Titans + i7 970 is unmatched combination


----------



## mcg75

Guys, can we please leave negative comments about drivers from the red team out of this?

Don't wan't this thread turning into a war zone because that's exactly what will happen.


----------



## TAr

What u mean unmatch combination


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TAr*
> 
> What u mean unmatch combination


it's too old to handle SLi titans , 970 isn't even compatible with DDR3 1600 so the memory bandwidth of this CPU is smaller than recent models

i'm not the expert in CPUs but that is how i see it


----------



## TAr

Looking at bench marks I don't see this CPU holding back any thing the most i see was 5-10% lost in some game


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TAr*
> 
> Why Monday it's should have need release on Sunday so most people has Sundays off and we could have tried it any way that's just me and my openion


exactly, most people have sundays off.....including nvidia employees. there not 24/7 work slaves


----------



## GTR Mclaren

And we at the AMD side....still the WHQL driver is from december.....Im so pissed of not gping with a 760.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TAr*
> 
> Looking at bench marks I don't see this CPU holding back any thing the most i see was 5-10% lost in some game


hopefully this driver will fix the CPU issues in AC4

but it's a fact that this CPU can't handle two Titans , try disabling SLi and see how good the performance is


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> And we at the AMD side....still the WHQL driver is from december.....Im so pissed of not gping with a 760.


WHQL releases are quarterly for AMD AFAIK, and betas all over in between.


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mltms*
> 
> i think in real world test we will see lower than this


This. Can't trust marketing.


----------



## Toque

Fatso's should have released on Sunday.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> exactly, most people have sundays off.....including nvidia employees. there not 24/7 work slaves


Was gonna post the same thing lol


----------



## TAr

When I disable it drops to 45-603 FPS
When enable Over 80 FPS
It's only in towns mostly it drops FPS out side town it's all good
And also cod ghost when I enable sli I get 40-50 FPS and when disable sli I gtx 62-100 FPS I don't get it why
Cod ghost sli should work properly or may be cod ghost dosent have sli support or something?


----------



## M5ilencer

Can Nvidia or Dice explain wth is wrong here?

Driver 335.23, Same settings on both tests

EVGA GTX 760 SC
BF4 Siege Of Shanghai
Frames: 28931 - Time: 10min - Avg: 48.218 - Min: 28 - Max: 87

EVGA GTX 780 SC
BF4 Siege Of Shanghai
Frames: 25887 - Time: 10min - Avg: 43.145 - Min: 25 - Max: 74

I've spoken with other players with 780's using intel cpu's that normally play in ultra and they also have reports of low fps. I believe after doing BF4 updates the performance dropped significantly and people with 760's 770's are getting better FPS than the 780's or any GK110 gpu.


----------



## jmcosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M5ilencer*
> 
> Can Nvidia or Dice explain wth is wrong here?
> 
> Driver 335.23
> 
> EVGA GTX 760 SC
> Siege Of Shanghai
> Frames: 28931 - Time: 10min - Avg: 48.218 - Min: 28 - Max: 87
> 
> EVGA GTX 780 SC
> Siege Of Shanghai
> Frames: 25887 - Time: 10min - Avg: 43.145 - Min: 25 - Max: 74


CPU, that's what happened
but before that did you reinstall the driver?
i did some runs with different gpu and cpu stock and oc'd
at 1080p in maps 64 Siege Of Shanghai and Dawnbreaker the cpu is important . i get almost the same frames with mid and high cards and 2500k at stock but overclocked to 5gh it totally changes like 60 to 90


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Only few more hours for this "wonder driver" ^_^


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Only few more hours for this "wonder driver" ^_^


Eh? Do we have a release time?

It's been the 7'th in parts of the world for ages


----------



## Ryleh

No leaks yet? Getting anxious here.


----------



## TAr

And also 24/7 salve thing they don't have to be there to release it they can just log in to server remotely and release It


----------



## TAr

Can't wait 5 hours and 25 min and 32 sec to go


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> it's too old to handle SLi titans , 970 isn't even compatible with DDR3 1600 so the memory bandwidth of this CPU is smaller than recent models
> 
> i'm not the expert in CPUs but that is how i see it


oh really? I have 12gb of 1600mhz ram running fine with my i7-970


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TAr*
> 
> Can't wait 5 hours and 25 min and 32 sec to go


What are you counting down to?


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

NVIDIA usually operates at PST time, my guess is either 9 AM or 6 AM.


----------



## Onikage

I fell like we are all going to be dispointed with these drivers i hope not LOL


----------



## Polochamps

5:55 AM here. GMT +8


----------



## Deceiver777

What is time in AM in Ukraine ? ) cant wait for this driver)


----------



## Thetbrett

so, on the broken link, it says 32 bit OS only?


----------



## driftingforlife

woop, will test this in the morning, perfect timing for my 2 weeks off work.


----------



## Redeemer

So I am running Win 7 64..will I see the full potential of the 'Wonder Driver'?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redeemer*
> 
> So I am running Win 7 64..will I see the full potential of the 'Wonder Driver'?


Im sure we will. Doesn't make sense why it would be 32-bit limited.


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redeemer*
> 
> So I am running Win 7 64..will I see the full potential of the 'Wonder Driver'?


I'd actually expect 7 users to see bigger gains than people on 8, since 8 already has the enhanced thread scheduling and DX11.1 CPU improvements.


----------



## Toque

Yes Its out!!!


----------



## cutty1998

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Wonder if they're improving performance of any 6** series cards....


That's what I'm wondering . I would think so.


----------



## Jack Mac

If this thing is anything like Mantle was on my 290, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## Harry604

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toque*
> 
> Yes Its out!!!


where ?


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harry604*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Toque*
> 
> Yes Its out!!!
> 
> 
> 
> where ?
Click to expand...

Link in the OP, guru 3d usually had the latest betas a few days before official release.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> Link in the OP, guru 3d usually had the latest betas a few days before official release.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


? Where. That just links to the forum.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> ? Where. That just links to the forum.


^this


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> ? Where. That just links to the forum.


Click on the spoiler tag in the forum post, they're there, just in Arabic from what I can see









Edit, here:


----------



## ellessess

Removed


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellessess*
> 
> Is it stupid to ask if they'll install in English?


I have no idea whether it'll impact Nv control panel.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> I have no idea whether it'll impact Nv control panel.


It's the same link people.

False alarm


----------



## Harry604

Yup not working


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> ? Where. That just links to the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Click on the spoiler tag in the forum post, they're there, just in Arabic from what I can see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit, here:
Click to expand...

Says File Not Found for me still


----------



## ellessess

Removed


----------



## Jinglesassy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> Click on the spoiler tag in the forum post, they're there, just in Arabic from what I can see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit, here:


I went through all the links there tried to download and all of them said file not found.


----------



## Kane2207

Ha, apologies then people. I'm on the phone, hence the screenshot. I was just following the links through based on steadly2004's earlier post, didn't actually try to download them


----------



## xSociety

Stop saying "It's here!" or "OMG it's out!" unless you are actually downloading the file. Seriously people.


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> Ha, apologies then people. I'm on the phone, hence the screenshot. I was just following the links through based on steadly2004's earlier post, didn't actually try to download them


my bad guys.... i was on my phone and saw where it said "agree and download" didn't realize it wasn't able to get yet.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

It's gonna be 12hrs at least till release. G'nite


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> It's gonna be 12hrs at least till release. G'nite


Yes, a few sites say it'll be available on 4/7. But is that eastern time or pacific?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> Yes, a few sites say it'll be available on 4/7. But is that eastern time or pacific?


I have no idea but it's either going to be 9am EST or 9am PST. That's my guess. So i'm not wait around and spam f5 lol


----------



## TAr

What time in canada is going to be released?


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Stop saying "It's here!" or "OMG it's out!" unless you are actually downloading the file. Seriously people.


This
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> Ha, apologies then people. I'm on the phone, hence the screenshot. I was just following the links through based on steadly2004's earlier post, didn't actually try to download them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my bad guys.... i was on my phone and saw where it said "agree and download" didn't realize it wasn't able to get yet.
Click to expand...

It's been saying that since yesterday - when you do click that it can't find the file


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TAr*
> 
> What time in canada is going to be released?


When Tim Horton's opens tomorrow. Now go to sleep my child


----------



## jlhawn

I live 45 miles south of Seattle and I always get Nvidia drivers at 7:00am pacific daylight savings time.
but can't say for sure on this one but in the past it was 7am


----------



## TAr

I taught Tim Hortons open 24 hours lol
Thanks Momy


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TAr*
> 
> I taught Tim Hortons open 24 hours lol
> Thanks Momy


Open 24hrs? *starts car*

looool


----------



## TAr

It's already running and waiting for this new drivers


----------



## jason387

Is the new driver available for download as yet?


----------



## saelz8

Did Nvidia really have to do this a A SINGLE DAY before they actually release the drivers? They might as well have waited until tomorrow and just released them.







Annoying.


----------



## xSociety

What's annoying is that all they have to do tmrw morning it flip the switch. Let us have it already!


----------



## AlphaC

I'm just curious whether this driver will have any impact on DirectX workstation applications.

AutoCAD (which has been faster on geforce for a while now), and Autodesk Inventor comes to mind.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> I'm just curious whether this driver will have any impact on DirectX workstation applications.
> 
> AutoCAD (which has been faster on geforce for a while now), and Autodesk Inventor comes to mind.


Right there with you. From what NVIDIA has said, it seems like this was a more gaming focused driver update but I'm hoping for an increase in performance in DirectX and OpenGL applications as well. Haven't had a chance to update yet but I will report back when I do.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saelz8*
> 
> Did Nvidia really have to do this a A SINGLE DAY before they actually release the drivers? They might as well have waited until tomorrow and just released them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annoying.


yeah this is the first time they have pulled this kind of garbage.


----------



## jason387

In India its already the 7th and no driver


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> In India its already the 7th and no driver


because they won't flip the switch until 7:00am my time here on the west coast of the United States.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> because they won't flip the switch until 7:00am my time here on the west coast of the United States.


How many hours left?


----------



## Jinglesassy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> How many hours left?


11 hours.


----------



## Polochamps

Damn. 11AM here and nothing.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> How many hours left?


11 hours at my place. it's 8:15 pm 04/06/2014 now


----------



## Polochamps

Should be April 8 for Asia.


----------



## michael-ocn

hmmmm.... maybe a reason to upgrade to windows 8.1 afterall?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> hmmmm.... maybe a reason to upgrade to windows 8.1 afterall?


Are these drivers optimized for Win8.1? Im still on 8.0......


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> hmmmm.... maybe a reason to upgrade to windows 8.1 afterall?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Are these drivers optimized for Win8.1? Im still on 8.0......


I thought so too, then I noticed the third slide in the VC source stating that the test had been run on Win7 x64.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> hmmmm.... maybe a reason to upgrade to windows 8.1 afterall?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Are these drivers optimized for Win8.1? Im still on 8.0......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought so too, then I noticed the third slide in the VC source stating that the test had been run on Win7 x64.
Click to expand...

They even promise similar things for tomorrow's Linux v337.10 release, reduced CPU usage and stuff.


----------



## michael-ocn

I really don't know what the story is with the new drivers. I just read the videocardz.com blurb, it said something about newfound efficiency with directx 11.2 which i thought was a windows 8.1 only thing. I'm running win7 with a 600 series gpu, i was just trying to figure out if the new hotness would work for me too or not?


----------



## error-id10t

Where's my driver.. it's been the 7th for 18hours by now!!


----------



## ladcrooks

good to hear regardless what camp its for - but yeah! ' Come on Amd '


----------



## TRELOXELO

I'll check the new drivers when i get back from work...


----------



## LuckyDuck69

Thus far its a 32-bit notebook driver, only.

http://www.geforce.com/search/search-results/337.50


----------



## Serios

Will I see any performance gains on a GT 640 plus a Phenom 965??
I'm curious if this driver will also improve performance on the low end.


----------



## LuckyDuck69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serios*
> 
> Will I see any performance gains on a GT 640 plus a Phenom 965??
> I'm curious if this driver will also improve performance on the low end.


This is just me spitballing.. but I would imagine that nVidia is mainly targeting upper tier competition with this driver release. Which means that the 780, 780 Ti, and Titans will get a lot of attention. Not to say that your card won't.. but I believe the purpose of this driver release is to dominate the upper tier spectrum.


----------



## eAT5

they said it was FAKE in the BF4 forums.... No Driver...
Pfff

http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/74735


----------



## Lass3

Will this release today? Is it for notebook GPUs only...?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serios*
> 
> Will I see any performance gains on a GT 640 plus a Phenom 965??
> I'm curious if this driver will also improve performance on the low end.


The main improvement is with cpu overhead so configurations with powerful gpus but weak cpus will see the biggest benefit.


----------



## Deceiver777

GO DOWNLOAD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deceiver777*
> 
> GO DOWNLOAD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


No.


----------



## Smanci

How?


----------



## white118

if u go to guru3d forums in the 337.50 thread they have links to it up working now


----------



## TFL Replica

http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/337.50/337.50-desktop-win8-win7-winvista-64bit-english-beta.exe


----------



## pwnzilla61

time to feast!!!!


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> The main improvement is with cpu overhead so configurations with powerful gpus but weak cpus will see the biggest benefit.


I run a 650Ti with a FX6300 at 1366x768. Will I see any improvement?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/337.50/337.50-desktop-win8-win7-winvista-64bit-english-beta.exe


Does this work for windows 8.1?I know the answer is probably yes but I just wanna be sure


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> I run a 650Ti with a FX6300 at 1366x768. Will I see any improvement?


only one way to find out, go and download/install the driver.


----------



## ladcrooks

is this a mantle thingy ?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Does this work for windows 8.1?I know the answer is probably yes but I just wanna be sure


It works for Vista, 7, 8, and 8.1.


----------



## white118

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Does this work for windows 8.1?I know the answer is probably yes but I just wanna be sure


yes, i just installed it on 8.1


----------



## Deceiver777

It's the same as 335.23 - My CPU is burning) nothing change.. and the same freezes for 1.2s. and no frame limiter working properly.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Nvidia's servers are going to get bogged down from all these OCN members downloading the actual direct link download before the page is actually up...lol









I'll wait till initial results come in. heaven and valley benchmarks...hehe


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

I'll have to wait for a while,in the mean time can someone test if it's really that great?


----------



## Outcasst

Just tried these in DayZ SA. Same Server. Same location.

*335.23 Drivers:*



*337.50 Drivers:*



Not good.


----------



## Lass3

NOM NOM NOM


----------



## Lass3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Just tried these in DayZ SA. Same Server. Same location.
> 
> *335.23 Drivers:*
> 
> 
> 
> *337.50 Drivers:*
> 
> 
> 
> Not good.


Not the best game to test in, the FPS varies depending on how many zombies active on the server


----------



## Olivon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/337.50/337.50-desktop-win8-win7-winvista-64bit-english-beta.exe


Thanks a lot mister,

I just tried the Tomb Raider benchmark and saw no gain compared to 335 serie.

Windows 7
2600K 4800MHz
680L


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lass3*
> 
> Not the best game to test in, the FPS varies depending on how many zombies active on the server


Perhaps. But the fact that everyone goes and raves that this game is CPU bound, no increase at all is kinda crazy.


----------



## Serios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> The main improvement is with cpu overhead so configurations with powerful gpus but weak cpus will see the biggest benefit.


Thanks I will have to test it although I don't game on that system it's only for office, it was just a curiosity of mine.
Phenom 965 is not that amazing in games but I don't think it limits a GT 640, it will be nice is I see some gains.


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Perhaps. But the fact that everyone goes and raves that this game is CPU bound, no increase at all is kinda crazy.


Umm... You're testing it probably in a GPU-intensive area in a terribly optimized game...


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Hope this driver isn't april fool's day prank by nvidia :/


----------



## pwnzilla61

well just tried hitman benchmark. avg 44 prior now avg 53. 9 fps gain.


----------



## Newbie2009

You have to wonder, if these improvements have always been low hanging fruit, why did Nvidia only wait until now to do it and why have AMD never looked into it.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnzilla61*
> 
> well just tried hitman benchmark. avg 44 prior now avg 53. 9 fps gain.


Finally some good news


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnzilla61*
> 
> well just tried hitman benchmark. avg 44 prior now avg 53. 9 fps gain.


valley wont go into fullscreen giving me errors.


----------



## Olivon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnzilla61*
> 
> valley wont go into fullscreen giving me errors.


No problem for me, fullscreen works, resutls are about the same though.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olivon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pwnzilla61*
> 
> valley wont go into fullscreen giving me errors.
> 
> 
> 
> No problem for me, fullscreen works, resutls are about the same though.
Click to expand...

Valley is not CPU-bound.

Test it in other _games_ where you see [x] threads of your CPU capped at 100%.


----------



## naved777

Battlefield 4 ?


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Valley is not CPU-bound.
> 
> Test it in other _games_ where you see [x] threads of your CPU capped at 100%.


yea i know that, but why not still test it?


----------



## Alatar

http://videocardz.com/50183/nvidias-geforce-337-50-driver-launches-today-expect


----------



## Onikage

Tried some games including AC4 cant see improvments anywhere some games actualy fell like they are running little bit slower but mostly everything is same for me though i am running 4670k 4.5 ghz so i guess i wasnt realy being botlnecked much gpu is asus gtx 760.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnzilla61*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Valley is not CPU-bound.
> 
> Test it in other _games_ where you see [x] threads of your CPU capped at 100%.
> 
> 
> 
> yea i know that, but why not still test it?
Click to expand...

I did.








~4% increase from 310.23 on a 680.


----------



## zefs

2-3 fps increase vs 331.82 on F1 2013 - 660ti


----------



## Alatar

Some preliminary results from my setup:

Stock 4770K + 1300MHz Titan:

Bioshock infinite bench utility (not CPU bound) 5.5% gain

Star Swarm custom scenario 37% gain

(dont ask about the 4770K, I'm on the stock cooler atm)


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Some preliminary results from my setup:
> 
> Stock 4770K + 1300MHz Titan:
> 
> Bioshock infinite bench utility (not CPU bound) 5.5% gain
> 
> Star Swarm custom scenario 37% gain
> 
> (dont ask about the 4770K, I'm on the stock cooler atm)


Could you be bothered to reduce your CPU freq by 10% and see if SSwarm would scale to ~41% over previous drivers?
I would, but I am at work. Plus, I don't really have Star Swarm so I could only test on other games.


----------



## ChronoBodi

is there a 64-bit version of this driver yet?


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> is there a 64-bit version of this driver yet?


Yes.

Also,
http://www.nvidia.co.uk/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-uk

The official site has them.
Go to http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx if you like so.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Could you be bothered to reduce your CPU freq by 10% and see if SSwarm would scale to ~41% over previous drivers?
> I would, but I am at work. Plus, I don't really have Star Swarm so I could only test on other games.


I'll do more testing later today. Somewhat busy atm, just wanted to have a quick test








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> is there a 64-bit version of this driver yet?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/337.50/337.50-desktop-win8-win7-winvista-64bit-english-beta.exe


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Could you be bothered to reduce your CPU freq by 10% and see if SSwarm would scale to ~41% over previous drivers?
> I would, but I am at work. Plus, I don't really have Star Swarm so I could only test on other games.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll do more testing later today. Somewhat busy atm, just wanted to have a quick test
Click to expand...

Thanks, just summon me please.








I will most likely skip the tsunami of posts that is about to hit this thread.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Someone plz ss heaven4.0 benchmark before and after and also valley1.0 bench to compare drivers....plz, pretty please!

Hope there's improvements for world of tanks...Lol jkjk, I'd need 9ghz on 1 core to actually bottleneck the GPU. Lol
Interesting to see how bf4 performs on a gtx670


----------



## Lass3

Titanfall feels more smooth and responsive with this driver.. Or maybe its placebo


----------



## zantetheo

Had +60 frames on *every* map in BF4 with latest WQHL

Played i round conquest on Seige of Shangai 64players with new beta (clean install) and even saw 40 frames









Big letdown

settings (150% resolution scale - mixed ultra - high - no AA)


----------



## Alatar

OP updated with new article and 64bit DL link


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zantetheo*
> 
> Had +60 frames on *every* map in BF4 with latest WQHL
> 
> Played i round conquest on Seige of Shangai 64players and even saw 40 frames
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big letdown


Hm, I will try them with a 560Ti on both an 8320 and an old athlon propus and report back.


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Perhaps. But the fact that everyone goes and raves that this game is CPU bound, no increase at all is kinda crazy.


But isn't DayZ on par with Arma when it comes to horrible coding?


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Hm, I will try them with a 560Ti on both an 8320 and an old athlon propus and report back.


That sounds good


----------



## Alatar

While I'm away from my rig I'll install SC2 (to see if the DX9 improvement rumors had anything to them) and BF4 to see if this makes a big difference for win7 users.


----------



## t00sl0w

is this beta or WHQL?


----------



## ladcrooks

seems a hit and miss but to be fair there are to many variables from one user to the other


----------



## Pimphare

I would consider this to be beta. Everyone's system is different and the public are usually the testers. In reality, does anything other than beta exist?


----------



## NABBO

http://www.forum-3dcenter.org/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=10170731&postcount=24


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NABBO*
> 
> http://www.forum-3dcenter.org/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=10170731&postcount=24


Wow, huge gains in BF4. Can't wait to try this tonight!


----------



## Olivon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t00sl0w*
> 
> is this beta or WHQL?


It's Beta.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NABBO*
> 
> http://www.forum-3dcenter.org/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=10170731&postcount=24


To recap the testing in that thread: (for the lazy guys







)

1080p 780Ti 3930K

THIEF: *15.6%* improvement

Sleeping dogs: *7.7%* improvement

ACIV: Black flag: *9.8%* improvement

Bioshock infinite: *5.9%* improvement

BF4 siege of shanghai (med details) : *27%* improvement

BF4 siege of shanghai (ultra details) : *27.2%* improvement

BF3 Strike of Karkand: *39.5%* improvement

Hitman absolution: *40%* improvement

Star swarm (5 run average) : *46.9%* improvement


----------



## QSS-5

bold claims
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> To recap the testing in that thread: (for the lazy guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 1080p 780Ti 3930K
> 
> THIEF: *15.6%* improvement
> 
> Sleeping dogs: *7.7%* improvement
> 
> ACIV: Black flag: *9.8%* improvement
> 
> Bioshock infinite: *5.9%* improvement
> 
> BF4 siege of shanghai (med details) : *27%* improvement
> 
> BF4 siege of shanghai (ultra details) : *27.2%* improvement
> 
> BF3 Strike of Karkand: *39.5%* improvement
> 
> Hitman absolution: *40%* improvement
> 
> Star swarm (5 run average) : *46.9%* improvement


the drivers are better than mantel, the Nvidia Team are jedi knights


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QSS-5*
> 
> bold claims
> the drivers are better than mantel, the Nvidia Team are jedi knights


Impossible! Mantle is te best thang ever!!


----------



## Pimphare

This isn't a Nvidia driver vs. Mantle thread. Why compare the two when they're for completely different hardware?


----------



## error-id10t

For what it's worth, my end.

Tomb Raider bench, no change at all for min, ave or max between last driver and this.
Metro LL bench, one frame increase for ave - 55.2fps to 56.8fps (consistent).
Good to see that standing in 1 spot on BF4 sees a nice jump though.. hmm.


----------



## Derp

It's almost as if Nvidia has been purposely holding back it's power level. Who knows if this is even Nvidia's true form!?!?!?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> While I'm away from my rig I'll install SC2 (to see if the DX9 improvement rumors had anything to them) and BF4 to see if this makes a big difference for win7 users.


I'l grab that one too Alatar - i've got a bench run (though a bit old) and if it's improved at all it will be big news


----------



## TopicClocker

I'm going to get to benching today, may post results later if I feel they are worthy.


----------



## Dragonsyph

How can people post huge gains on games or cards the drivers have no effect on?
The driver clearly stats what cards and games it effects.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> How can people post huge gains on games the drivers have no effect on?


Drivers don't have to be specifically coded to affect every game, these are overall changes to how CPU is used by the driver


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> For what it's worth, my end.
> 
> Tomb Raider bench, no change at all for min, ave or max between last driver and this.
> Metro LL bench, one frame increase for ave - 55.2fps to 56.8fps (consistent).
> Good to see that standing in 1 spot on BF4 sees a nice jump though.. hmm.


Low gains are to be expected in canned benches with little to no work for the CPU to do. I also noticed pretty much zero gain in TR when I ran that one at max settings.


----------



## Alex132

Anywhere where I can see GK104 changes? Specifically 680 / 690?


----------



## QSS-5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> This isn't a Nvidia driver vs. Mantle thread. Why compare the two when they're for completely different hardware?


Hardware runs software, mantel was supposed to make it easier for the hardware to run it, same with this drivers for Nvidia. so it is comparable.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Drivers don't have to be specifically coded to affect every game, these are overall changes to how CPU is used by the driver


Ok thanks.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> This isn't a Nvidia driver vs. Mantle thread. Why compare the two when they're for completely different hardware?


You do realize amd made mantle open source and nvidia copied how mantle api reduced over head by useing Tiled Resources.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> You do realize amd made mantle open source and nvidia copied how mantle api reduced over head by useing Tiled Resources.


Erm. Very debatable.

Above and beyond that, WHQL's have been OS since day 1 minute 1 due to card customization so...If you really want to get on a "who copied who" we can go back to the open WHQL of Nvidia day 1.


----------



## Torvi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> You do realize amd made mantle open source and nvidia copied how mantle api reduced over head by useing Tiled Resources.


And this is why nvidia wins. Smart way the best way.


----------



## Olivon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> You do realize amd made mantle open source and nvidia copied how mantle api reduced over head by useing Tiled Resources.


Mantle is not open source.


----------



## MattGordon

I'll run some benchmarks once I get home. Wonder what gains (if any) a 760 and 4670k will see.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olivon*
> 
> Mantle is not open source.


It is, stats right on amd websites info about mantle, also says right in the first part of WIKI about mantle. 2 seconds of googling could of saved you time.


----------



## nitrubbb

now im super disappointed in AMD and mantle.

my buddy with i5-3570 + gtx 660 OC gets 53 avg FPS with star swarm with new drivers.

I have 7850K+MSI r9 270X and get 43 with mantle.

I'm done with AMD


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Erm. Very debatable.
> 
> Above and beyond that, WHQL's have been OS since day 1 minute 1 due to card customization so...If you really want to get on a "who copied who" we can go back to the open WHQL of Nvidia day 1.


Im glade they did, love my 770.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> It is, stats right on amd websites info about mantle, also says right in the first part of WIKI about mantle. 2 seconds of googling could of saved you time.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Mantle has no public SDK, no public documentation no public anything. Right now it's more closed off than DirectX is.

This can (and probably will, at least AMD says it will) change in the future but right now mantle is about as closed as you can get.

That said if the gains we're seeing in BF4, star swarm etc. with these 337.50s are actually representative I have to say that I'd much rather have that in all CPU bound games rather than in 2.

Someone should also really do a R331 vs. R337 comparo. R335s (last ones available) already have some nice DX11 optimizations that are ahead of AMD in the CPU overhead area.


----------



## Torvi

i wonder what results ill get with metro last night, before it hit 8-10 fps sometimes which is utter sht.


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> To recap the testing in that thread: (for the lazy guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 1080p 780Ti 3930K
> 
> THIEF: *15.6%* improvement
> 
> Sleeping dogs: *7.7%* improvement
> 
> ACIV: Black flag: *9.8%* improvement
> 
> Bioshock infinite: *5.9%* improvement
> 
> BF4 siege of shanghai (med details) : *27%* improvement
> 
> BF4 siege of shanghai (ultra details) : *27.2%* improvement
> 
> BF3 Strike of Karkand: *39.5%* improvement
> 
> Hitman absolution: *40%* improvement
> 
> Star swarm (5 run average) : *46.9%* improvement


great improvements http://abload.de/image.php?img=trollk6s84.png


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrubbb*
> 
> now im super disappointed in AMD and mantle.
> 
> my buddy with i5-3570 + gtx 660 OC gets 53 avg FPS with star swarm with new drivers.
> 
> I have 7850K+MSI r9 270X and get 43 with mantle.
> 
> I'm done with AMD


Pretty sure this benchmark takes alot of cpu power like everyone is saying, and your cpu scores 3.6 in cinebench vs the i5 at 6.1. Allmost 2x faster.


----------



## Olivon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> It is, stats right on amd websites info about mantle, also says right in the first part of WIKI about mantle. 2 seconds of googling could of saved you time.


Quote:


> No. It is an API for the industry-standard GCN Architecture and its specific ISA, done at the request of game developers.


PR for Radeon & Gaming @ AMD

https://twitter.com/TecFanatic/status/383762046031912960
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mantle has no public SDK, no public documentation no public anything. Right now it's more closed off than DirectX is.
> 
> This can (and probably will, at least AMD says it will) change in the future but right now mantle is about as closed as you can get.
> 
> That said if the gains we're seeing in BF4, star swarm etc. with these 337.50s are actually representative I have to say that I'd much rather have that in all CPU bound games rather than in 2.
> 
> Someone should also really do a R331 vs. R337 comparo. R335s (last ones available) already have some nice DX11 optimizations that are ahead of AMD in the CPU overhead area.


Exactly. Thanks for this comment.


----------



## TFL Replica

Updated from 331.58 to 337.50. Just Cause 2 (DX10) Concrete Jungle gained ~32% fps. Tomb Raider (DX11) and Xonotic (OpenGL) remain unchanged.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Updated from 331.58 to 337.50. Just Cause 2 (DX10) Concrete Jungle gained ~32% fps. Tomb Raider (DX11) and Xonotic (OpenGL) remain unchanged.


I should also probably try Just cause 2 since I have it installed.

TR getting close to zero improvement seems to be a common trend. Not surprising considering that the benchmark included in TR is basically a tech demo for TressFX. There's nothing for the CPU to do in that bench.


----------



## MrSharkington

Has anyone tested out the new driver on a 660 yet? I'm waiting for mine to arrive and I was curious to know if it got some sort of increase


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mantle has no public SDK, no public documentation no public anything. Right now it's more closed off than DirectX is.
> 
> This can (and probably will, at least AMD says it will) change in the future but right now mantle is about as closed as you can get.
> 
> That said if the gains we're seeing in BF4, star swarm etc. with these 337.50s are actually representative I have to say that I'd much rather have that in all CPU bound games rather than in 2.
> 
> Someone should also really do a R331 vs. R337 comparo. R335s (last ones available) already have some nice DX11 optimizations that are ahead of AMD in the CPU overhead area.


So this new dx12 driver is backwards compatible with all recent Nvidia GPUs that will deliver Mantle-like capabilities? Is or when will amd cards be the same? I have a 770 in one computer and a 280x in the other.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrubbb*
> 
> now im super disappointed in AMD and mantle.
> 
> my buddy with i5-3570 + gtx 660 OC gets 53 avg FPS with star swarm with new drivers.
> 
> I have 7850K+MSI r9 270X and get 43 with mantle.
> 
> I'm done with AMD


Just because of a single synthetic benchmark? It is not even a game, it is just a benchmark ...


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> So this new dx12 driver is backwards compatible with all recent Nvidia GPUs that will deliver Mantle-like capabilities? Is or when will amd cards be the same? I have a 770 in one computer and a 280x in the other.


This isn't a DX12 driver.

This is a DX11 driver meant to improve DX efficiency (mostly CPU overhead).

We don't really know what secret sauce is actually enabling these performance improvements.

AMD hasn't give any info about DX improvements of their own.


----------



## Phillychuck

Performance for free, but wish that performance was there from day one. Maybe they hired new eyes to look at their driver code.


----------



## nyk20z3

Geforce experience doesn't show this driver available yet.


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Geforce experience doesn't show this driver available yet.


The link here is working:
http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/geforce_337_50_beta_download.html
I'm downloading now


----------



## Torvi

nyk just download from link posted in 1st comment, it works


----------



## criznit

Is anyone able to test this new driver in FFXIV? I doubt it will improve fps but just wanted to check. Could you test it in Mor Dhona (spelling lol) and another populated hub town? With the last drivers (the ones from a month ago) I was getting about 35-40 fps in those areas with a lot of ppl around.


----------



## mtbiker033

I just tested these drivers on metro last light and got much higher fps than normal, I'm going to run the benchmark now and report back on the score


----------



## FlyingSolo

Am still on the old driver 331.65 will test that with the new driver with the games i have installed at the moment.


----------



## DimmyK

With these new drivers, Metro LL benchmark went from 58 to 70.7 avg. Single 780 Ti, 2560x1440, High preset, phyxs off, SSAA off, Tess normal, motion blur low.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> It's almost as if Nvidia has been purposely holding back it's power level. Who knows if this is even Nvidia's true form!?!?!?


CELL DBZ?


----------



## Torvi

so even 780ti have problems with fluently playing on max setts i suppose?... dayum and i tried to make it close to max on 770...


----------



## Alatar

Tom's Hardware is showing a ~59% increase in Star Swarm with a 780Ti and a 4770K.

Unfortunately for their other benches they picked Heaven, Tomb Raider and BF4 SP. All of which are very GPU bound.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> With these new drivers, Metro LL benchmark went from 58 to 70.7 avg. Single 780 Ti, 2560x1440, High preset, phyxs off, SSAA off, Tess normal, motion blur low.


Very nice! Good to see one of my favorites get a boost. Has anyone tried Far Cry 3 or Blood Dragon?


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> *Tom's Hardware* is showing a ~59% increase in Star Swarm with a 780Ti and a 4770K.
> 
> Unfortunately for their other benches they picked Heaven, Tomb Raider and BF4 SP. All of which are very GPU bound.











Way to go Toms.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Some preliminary tests with a 560Ti on BF4/siege of shanghai 64p Rush. Not comparing runs just checking my minimums and the overall feeling before and after. With an overclocked 8320 (4.4Ghz) numbers are within error margin (since 560ti is too weak for this processor) but swapping to an old Athlon II x4 [email protected] and the minimums went from low 30s to high 30s with a framerate "basin" in the mid 40s up from high 30s and overall smoother gameplay. I personally didn't expect fermi to benefit at all and they proved me wrong







I am seeing solid 10-15% gains in cpu bound situations with the athlon.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Whats normi
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> This isn't a DX12 driver.
> 
> This is a DX11 driver meant to improve DX efficiency (mostly CPU overhead).
> 
> We don't really know what secret sauce is actually enabling these performance improvements.
> 
> AMD hasn't give any info about DX improvements of their own.


Ok thanks for the info. Only reason i thought they copied amd is because Nvidia said they get these gains cuss they are now using Tiled Resources, witch is exactly how mantle api does it.
Amd needs to do the same for dx drivers.


----------



## EDGERRIES

Did a quick test with Bf4, tested 335.23 on three maps, (lockers, Paracel storm and Nansha strike), then tried the 337.50. Average fps hovered around 70-80 fps on 335.23. Now on average sits around 120- 180 fps. Barely drops under 100 fps. Recently got new Asus 144hz, so very chuffed with this







.Gpu usage has gone up quite a bit. (this on 3770k @ 4.4ghz and 3 x sli evga 670 ftws)


----------



## Alatar

Official NV article is out:







http://www.geforce.co.uk/whats-new/articles/nvidia-geforce-337-50-beta-performance-driver

performance graphs for tons of different GPUs there.


----------



## saddad1

Has anyone tested this on a fermi card? What are the improvements like?


----------



## SGY

Performance in Just Cause 2 in Conrete Jungle Benchmark.

http://i.imgur.com/vBDhVgI.jpg (335.23)
http://i.imgur.com/raK3MDK.jpg (337.50)


----------



## 6600LE

Haven't tried multi yet but this is the fps gain in an empty server:
Driver: 334.89
FPS: 143.8


Driver: 337.50
FPS: 199.7


----------



## jason387

So this is only restricted to the 7** Series card? Damn. My Gtx 650Ti is sad


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *6600LE*
> 
> Haven't tried multi yet but this is the fps gain in an empty server:
> Driver: 334.89
> FPS: 143.8
> 
> 
> Driver: 337.50
> FPS: 199.7


This was with the Ultra preset?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *6600LE*
> 
> Haven't tried multi yet but this is the fps gain in an empty server:
> Driver: 334.89
> FPS: 143.8
> 
> 
> Driver: 337.50
> FPS: 199.7


Damn... 38% increase in fps...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Going to do some benches - thanks to user Cyro999 for pointing me in this direction.

I'm owner of the shadowplay thread and one of the first people that properly benched BF4 (with HT etc)
http://www.overclock.net/t/1403553/official-nvidia-shadowplay-discussion-thread
http://www.overclock.net/t/1433904/comparison-of-windows-7-vs-windows-8-8-1-ht-enabled-vs-disabled-on-battlefield-4

Going to look at SP + MP differences.
I don't really believe in these FPS gains - I'll have to test - especially on the battlefield (ie not standing still but FPS benches throughout the game)

Will report back in a few days.

Only 7 series cards?
Thumbs down from me.
My SLI 680s outperform a single 780 - why does Nvidia exclude the 6 series cards? Or heck even the 5 series cards?
Almost built the same kepler wise.

Nvidia has got some catching up to do. Not everyone upgraded nor did anyone see the need to. Ie. myself.
Step up the game Nvidia.


----------



## 6600LE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> This was with the Ultra preset?


No, these settings. (I play with 4xMSAA but wanted to test CPU bottleneck)


Still get lower FPS with HT on, in empty and full servers.
FPS: 170


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> So this is only restricted to the 7** Series card? Damn. My Gtx 650Ti is sad


Works for you too, lol

Wait, doesn't it?

Why would it work for 700 series and not 600?

Unless somebody says that it does not work w/ 600, i will assume that it does.


----------



## coupe

Nvidia's revolutionary marketing driver. Guaranteed 150% better marketing to combat AMD Mantle hype.


----------



## Alatar

Updating the OP with tests done by different sites.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coupe*
> 
> Nvidia's revolutionary marketing driver. Guaranteed 150% better marketing to combat AMD Mantle hype.


eh?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> http://www.forum-3dcenter.org/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=10170731&postcount=24
> To recap the testing in that thread: (for the lazy guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 1080p 780Ti 3930K
> 
> THIEF: *15.6%* improvement
> 
> Sleeping dogs: *7.7%* improvement
> 
> ACIV: Black flag: *9.8%* improvement
> 
> Bioshock infinite: *5.9%* improvement
> 
> BF4 siege of shanghai (med details) : *27%* improvement
> 
> BF4 siege of shanghai (ultra details) : *27.2%* improvement
> 
> BF3 Strike of Karkand: *39.5%* improvement
> 
> Hitman absolution: *40%* improvement
> 
> Star swarm (5 run average) : *46.9%* improvement


----------



## Dragonsyph




----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Works for you too, lol
> 
> Wait, doesn't it?
> 
> Why would it work for 700 series and not 600?
> 
> Unless somebody says that it does not work w/ 600, i will assume that it does.


If you look at the nvidia article - there's absolutely no mention of any 6 series cards (not even the 690).
It's all based on the 7 series.
I have no expectations right now - I'll test to be sure in a little bit.

They are almost built on the same kepler technology.
So for them to exclude the 6 series cards (or even 5 to some extent) would be a marketing move. But a very poor one - as gamers that are on 6 series cards (like myself) will and can easily jump ship to AMD.


----------



## coupe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Updating the OP with tests done by different sites.
> eh?


Its just normal driver improvements, albeit a good increase, that is marketed to combat the Mantle and CPU overhead hype.

Great job by Nvidia, but this wonder driver marketing......


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> If you look at the nvidia article - there's absolutely no mention of any 6 series cards (not even the 690).
> It's all based on the 7 series.
> I have no expectations right now - I'll test to be sure in a little bit.
> 
> They are almost built on the same kepler technology.
> So for them to exclude the 6 series cards (or even 5 to some extent) would be a marketing move. But a very poor one - as gamers that are on 6 series cards (like myself) will and can easily jump ship to AMD.


They only mention their newest "gen". But there's full support for 600, which is same architecture. Fermi too i believe


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> They only mention their newest "gen". But there's full support for 600, which is same architecture. Fermi too i believe


Let's see.

PS.
"By reducing CPU overhead, CPU bottlenecking is minimised or eliminated, reducing its impact on GPU performance, increasing GPU utilisation, which is key to increasing frame rates."

Source:
http://www.geforce.co.uk/whats-new/articles/nvidia-geforce-337-50-beta-performance-driver

I have to say - that's a lie.
it used to be a problem - but even with HT off - where my load would go to 80-100% - there was absolutely no FPS differences - even in firefight conditions.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coupe*
> 
> Its just normal driver improvements, albeit a good increase, that is marketed to combat the Mantle and CPU overhead hype.
> 
> Great job by Nvidia, but this wonder driver marketing......


But this actually does improve CPU overhead significantly....

You see very small gains in GPU bound situations (see anand review for example) but impressive gains in CPU heavy games.

These aren't your normal driver improvement aimed at specific new titles... These are across the board DX improvements that seem to be doing a great job so far.


----------



## Remij

What about the Crysis 3 cable wires? Can anyone test that


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remij*
> 
> What about the Crysis 3 cable wires? Can anyone test that


Or GTA IV's in game benchmark, I know, not DX11 but the CPU overhead in that game is significant,


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saddad1*
> 
> Has anyone tested this on a fermi card? What are the improvements like?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Some preliminary tests with a 560Ti on BF4/siege of shanghai 64p Rush. Not comparing runs just checking my minimums and the overall feeling before and after. With an overclocked 8320 (4.4Ghz) numbers are within error margin (since 560ti is too weak for this processor) but swapping to an old Athlon II x4 [email protected] and the minimums went from low 30s to high 30s with a framerate "basin" in the mid 40s up from high 30s and overall smoother gameplay. I personally didn't expect fermi to benefit at all and they proved me wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am seeing solid 10-15% gains in cpu bound situations with the athlon.


Nothing breathtaking but hey, free performance and smoothness out of an ancient card? Yes please.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Im not getting much of any FPS gain on a 770, my guess is my cpu was doing just fine before the driver. Probly would help me if i had SLI


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> I have to say - that's a lie.
> it used to be a problem - but even with HT off - where my load would go to 80-100% - there was absolutely no FPS differences - even in firefight conditions.


but being clocked at 4.5ghz instead of 3.5ghz will show you an fps gain on 1080p, no?

There's a wide range of games where clocking to 5g instead of 3ghz improves performance


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> but being clocked at 4.5ghz instead of 3.5ghz will show you an fps gain on 1080p, no?
> 
> There's a wide range of games where clocking to 5g instead of 3ghz improves performance


yeah - I'm at 4.5ghz









PS. "This setup with GTX 780 Ti in SLI is PERFECT for this driver. If you'd measure with a single GTX 760, the results would be minimal."

I think it's a bit of a hype-train if you ask me. Seems to be just driver OPTIMISATION rather than anything revolutionary.
Nothing "new" as far as I see in comparison to previous drivers.
Ie. older drivers vs newer one


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remij*
> 
> What about the Crysis 3 cable wires? Can anyone test that


I tested Crysis 3 and I definitely got higher GPU utilization @ 1080p FXAA and Very High Settings (I normally use 4x SMAA, but intentionally tested FXAA to be more reliant on CPU), tested "The root of all evil" stage. With driver 335.23 I was getting 41 fps in some part and 80% GPU Usage. Now I get 96% GPU Usage and about 46 fps. That's a 12.5% increase which is nice.


----------



## jason387

Can anyone confirm if this works for the 6** Series cards as well ?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Can anyone confirm if this works for the 6** Series cards as well ?


going to test right now really really quick


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Can anyone confirm if this works for the 6** Series cards as well ?


yes yes yes yes.


----------



## FlyingSolo

From 331.65 to 337.50 drivers. So far tested on 3 games. At the moment my i5 3570k is on stock cooler. And using gtx 780 sc

Sleeping Dogs 0.2 FPS more

Hitman Absolution 2 FPS more

Tomb Rider 2 FPS more


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Can anyone confirm if this works for the 6** Series cards as well ?


Well, since they are the same as 7 series... they just renamed...


----------



## -iceblade^

LOL strange. Rome II, benched at Extreme (shown below) on my sig rig.



334.89



337.50


----------



## saddad1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Nothing breathtaking but hey, free performance and smoothness out of an ancient card? Yes please.


Thanks, good news my cpu is pretty weak.


----------



## 6600LE

Some more BF3. HT off.

334.89
107.9 FPS


337.50
150.4 FPS


334.89
113.1 FPS


337.50
157.3 FPS


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Looks like this will greatly improve performance in lower end CPUs. Can't wait to test it out.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-iceblade^*
> 
> LOL strange. Rome II, benched at Extreme (shown below) on my sig rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 334.89
> 
> 
> 
> 337.50


Ya single card boosts are allmost non ex
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> From 331.65 to 337.50 drivers. So far tested on 3 games. At the moment my i5 3570k is on stock cooler. And using gtx 780 sc
> 
> Sleeping Dogs 0.2 FPS more
> 
> Hitman Absolution 2 FPS more
> 
> Tomb Rider 2 FPS more


Ya man, im getting about 1-2 fps gains across the board. And all the benchmark websites are showing the same. Only time you see giant gains is in SLI. and i think thats because before the driver these games scaled bad with SLI>


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-iceblade^*
> 
> LOL strange. Rome II, benched at Extreme (shown below) on my sig rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 334.89
> 
> 
> 
> 337.50


Is it only for the 7** Series?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Is it only for the 7** Series?


All DX11 cards from Nvidia benefits, Fermi through Maxwell.

No difference between 6xx and 7xx, it's all Kepler with GTX 750 Ti being the lone Maxwell card.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnzilla61*
> 
> yes yes yes yes.


Oh. Thanks. I'll be doing a few benches myself and uploading them here. With my CPU at stock and overclocked VS previous drivers.


----------



## Cy5Patrick

Just played all the new Carrie Assault maps in BF4 64p server and I can definitely confirm this driver are working pretty nice on the gtx 600 series, playing on ultra and 4xmsaa I was averaging 90 - 100+ when with previous drivers it was 75 - 85 on those maps, I'm running SLI 660.
I did see more CPU usage in all 4 core and the cards were running hotter than usual, the top card used to hover around 76c and it reached 80c after 45mins and that right there worries me a little..


----------



## jmcosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Can anyone confirm if this works for the 6** Series cards as well ?


yea
a small gain in metro LL and hard reset
im running 2500k at 4.8ghz

old driver


337.50


old driver


337.50


i will test both BF later


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I don't think it has anything to do with CPU - as far as I can tell - but there's a difference.

VERY quick test - on my SLI 680s - 64p MP map - empty server. Same server used for the test.




http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/servers/show/pc/fcc1622f-e6a6-430a-ac43-fbe85c12044b/Jessheim-Data-1/

Test included:
-Spawn + getting in chopper.
-Running at high point + sniping several location at fast pace
-Getting into chopper, flying 1st and 3rd person view
-Pan around building with chopper, then head first into fast crash + explosion

Both tests were carried out in the same manner,
And they both lasted, almost the same time.
Benches were done via Fraps - nothing else was running in the background.

BF4 setup:


Results:
*335.23 drivers:*
2014-04-07 15:47:26 - bf4
Frames: 5506 - Time: 52260ms - Avg: 105.358 - Min: 60 - Max: 181

*337.50 drivers:*
2014-04-07 15:34:50 - bf4
Frames: 6809 - Time: 56207ms - Avg: 121.141 - Min: 77 - Max: 184

Note worthy points - and points of interest:
I noticed less stuttering in the newer drivers (especially on the impact crash)


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cy5Patrick*
> 
> Just played all the new Carrie Assault maps in BF4 64p server and I can definitely confirm this driver are working pretty nice on the gtx 600 series, playing on ultra and 4xmsaa I was averaging 90 - 100+ when with previous drivers it was 75 - 85 on those maps, I'm running SLI 660.
> I did see more CPU usage in all 4 core and the cards were running hotter than usual, the top card used to hover around 76c and it reached 80c after 45mins and that right there worries me a little..


Well, it is to be expected since your cards are working harder now.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> All DX11 cards from Nvidia benefits, Fermi through Maxwell.
> 
> No difference between 6xx and 7xx, it's all Kepler with GTX 750 Ti being the lone Maxwell card.


Hope I do benefit from it as BF4 uses my cpu at 80-90% usage clocked at 4.4Ghz.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cy5Patrick*
> 
> Just played all the new Carrie Assault maps in BF4 64p server and I can definitely confirm this driver are working pretty nice on the gtx 600 series, playing on ultra and 4xmsaa I was averaging 90 - 100+ when with previous drivers it was 75 - 85 on those maps, I'm running SLI 660.
> I did see more CPU usage in all 4 core and the cards were running hotter than usual, the top card used to hover around 76c and it reached 80c after 45mins and that right there worries me a little..


my cards, running 680SLI and on 1440p - run very hot:
76-86c is what I'm running at, after playing BF4 MP for a few hrs.


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Ya single card boosts are allmost non ex


They quoted more though. Yes I know it's a quote from nVidia, and yes I know it comes with a grain of salt, and yes I know I'm running a 6xx card not a 7xx card but still.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Is it only for the 7** Series?


Everything Fermi and up. YMMV though


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> my cards, running 680SLI and on 1440p - run very hot:
> 76-86c is what I'm running at, after playing BF4 MP for a few hrs.


should be able to get that cooler, at about 78c they'll throttle from about 1300mhz back to ~1100 and your performance will be like 1.5 - 1.6x single card instead of 1.8x

I saw no gains in sc2 in this driver - and it seems to have broken NVENC in OBS, so i'l have to roll back to be able to use nvenc as i want to (was about to make a 120fps comparison video to count pixels and compare microstutter)


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> my cards, running 680SLI and on 1440p - run very hot:
> 76-86c is what I'm running at, after playing BF4 MP for a few hrs.


excellent results on your testing!

do you have a custom fan profile set up?


----------



## 428cobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Is it only for the 7** Series?


nope working great on my 660 ti sli setup


----------



## Outcasst

For lols, I booted up GTA IV. I don't have any numbers but it runs smoother than it used to do on lowest settings. I'm now running everything maxed out.


----------



## Alatar

Would be interesting to see a TPU (or some other site) fully redo their GPU testing for NV and AMD GPUs.

1080p charts might change by quite a bit.


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Would be interesting to see a TPU (or some other site) fully redo their GPU testing for NV and AMD GPUs.
> 
> 1080p charts might change by quite a bit.


That's what i'll be doing today


----------



## Germanian

i gotta say this is pretty impressive driver update. Lets see if AMD will counter








For all the haters btw. THIS IS FREE PERFORMANCE YOU DIDN'T have yesterday so be grateful.

Can't wait for real DirectX 12 games. No CPU bottenecks would maybe increase 3-4 SLI or crossfire solutions.


----------



## Leopard2lx

yeah, no improvements on my system...but then again, I didn't expect any...


----------



## Seallone

Sli with 120hz massive performance. well done nvidia.


----------



## UZ7

Too busy right now to do other benchmarks but it seems that everyone is doing the same one haha but since it was on the list might as well xD!


----------



## djriful

This is one heaven goldy driver.


----------



## Torvi

this driver really makes me wonder how much power is hidden in our cards...


----------



## Alatar

Anyone know anything about this new option in the control panel:


----------



## 364901

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Whats normi
> Ok thanks for the info. Only reason i thought they copied amd is because Nvidia said they get these gains cuss they are now using Tiled Resources, witch is exactly how mantle api does it.
> Amd needs to do the same for dx drivers.


Tiled Resources is a DX11.2 feature and only available in Windows 8.1. Nvidia didn't state that they're using tiled resources specifically, either, although by default there is now an option enabled in Geforce Experience that caches some objects from GPU memory into system memory (I forget what it's called, I saw it mentioned in this very thread somewhere).

Mantle doesn't rely on tiled resources either, if it did people would be reporting much higher system memory usage under Mantle benchmarks. AMD wouldn't need to use that anyway, because their XDMA engine is much more flexible. If you could figure out Mantle's inner workings, would you kindly share? Because they're off-limits to anyone who isn't a developer accepted into the Mantle program and anyone in the program is apparently still under NDA.

Edit: ^^ Its the Shader Cache I was thinking of, going to storage instead of system RAM. If anyone's doing benchmarks and reporting gains, can you post whether you're using a hard drive or a SSD as your system drive?


----------



## FlyingSolo

Am just wandering how well will this work with a amd apu.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Anyone know anything about this new option in the control panel:


With it ON did it make a difference?


----------



## 364901

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> With it ON did it make a difference?


It's on by default.


----------



## Bartouille

I hope this helps my 470s I just received today!


----------



## waylo88

So, with the new drivers comes Geforce Experience 2.0 which is supposed to allow desktop recording. Anyone else unable to check the box to enable it?


----------



## nitrubbb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Am just wandering how well will this work with a amd apu.


I wouldn't be surprised if it surpassed mantle.


----------



## gatattack

http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/geforce_337_50_beta_download.html
It seems that guru3d has provided active links to these new drivers at the bottom of the page.


Download Windows Vista/7/8/8.1 32-bit (Desktop) [ 131 downloads | Report broken link ]
Download Windows Vista/7/8/8.1 64-bit (Desktop) [ 3338 downloads | Report broken link ]
Download Windows Vista/7/8/8.1 32-bit (Notebook) [ 20 downloads | Report broken link ]
Download Windows Vista/7/8/8.1 64-bit (Notebook) [ 373 downloads | Report broken link ]
Download Windows XP 32-bit (Desktop) [ 46 downloads | Report broken link ]
Download Windows XP 64-bit (Desktop) [ 28 downloads | Report broken link ]
Download release notes [ 109 downloads | Report broken link ]


----------



## Death Saved

wonder if ditching DX10 helped them get this performance boost.

my 550 Ti sure could use some love Nvidia or maybe make the latest drivers not crash or BSOD.


----------



## marc0053

Anyone compared 3d mark or valley score with this new driver vs older ones?


----------



## writer21

These drivers are very good. I'm able to lower my 3570k overclock from 4.8 to 4.4 and still keep steady 100 fps vsync lightboost in bf4. It seems like game is running smoother too. I wonder if they can get more performance out with next few drivers.

Going to lower the overclock on my cpu to 4.2 and see how BF4 performs with sli 670s.


----------



## ahnafakeef

What's the difference between the 220MB one and the 268MB one? I got the first one from nvidia.com and the latter from guru3d.com.

Also, the Drivers section on GeForce.com doesn't seem to be working for me for some reason.


----------



## Micko

I was really looking forward to this driver, but in my case, 337.50 seems to perform worse than 326.19 i have been using since the last year.

TF2 (ctf_Fort, empty server)

326.19 - 214 fps
327.50 - 213 fps

Crysis 1 (save game)

326.19 - 91 fps
327.50 - 91 fps

Skyrim (ENB, lots of mods, save game)

326.19 - 47 fps
327.50 - 43 fps

All 3 games are GPU limited with my settings though. I don't have any new games atm so this is all i could test. I did reinstall 326.19 just to confirm the 10% worse frame rate in Skyrim and I was back to 47 fps when i loaded the saved game. And I have also timed the loading of these 3 games with and without shader cache and difference was within the margin of error. All of them are installed on the SSD.

Also, there is a bug in the control panel where i couldn't select the Team Fortress 2 profile, it would keep switching to the Crysis 1 profile so I had to use the Nvidia Inspector in order to set the Ambient Occlusion. Oh well, back to the 326.19 for me.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> excellent results on your testing!
> 
> do you have a custom fan profile set up?


I do indeed - fans hit their max @ 88% and 75% respectively. They can't go any higher - so I'm thinking of flashing the bios. To get them to 100% able fan profiles.

Here's my fan profile:


On another note - within the hour I'll produce CPU USAGE comparisons with HT on vs HT OFF
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> What's the difference between the 220MB one and the 268MB one? I got the first one from nvidia.com and the latter from guru3d.com.
> 
> Also, the Drivers section on GeForce.com doesn't seem to be working for me for some reason.


Could be 64 vs 32bit? Interesting find though
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatattack*
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/geforce_337_50_beta_download.html
> It seems that guru3d has provided active links to these new drivers at the bottom of the page.


Loving the XP love right there <3
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> should be able to get that cooler, at about 78c they'll throttle from about 1300mhz back to ~1100 and your performance will be like 1.5 - 1.6x single card instead of 1.8x
> 
> I saw no gains in sc2 in this driver - and it seems to have broken NVENC in OBS, so i'l have to roll back to be able to use nvenc as i want to (was about to make a 120fps comparison video to count pixels and compare microstutter)


yeah I think one of them throttles - realised this in heaven benchmark.


----------



## Wihglah

Just installed the new driver and I can confirm significant performance improvements in Borderlands 2 and Crysis3 on my 560ti. (rig in sig / build log)

At 1650 x 1050, With everything at max in Borderlands 2:

Maximum frame rates did not improve.

Minimum frame rate went from 45fps to 57fps (ish)









MAX CPU temps DROPPED from 36*C to 32*C

MAX GPU temps ROSE from 61*C to 66*C

I used to play at high / medium to maintain 60fps on my 60Hz screen. I'm going to max it out to see if I get any tearing or dropped frames with VSync on.

This is in general game play, running about shooting the walls etc. I'm off to do a proper mission.

So far - top banana!

Edit : Solid 60fps in game now.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Could be 64 vs 32bit? Interesting find though


Both are 64-bit versions. Only difference I have found is in the name. The 220MB one says english beta and the 268MB one says international beta. Haven't installed either yet though.


----------



## NABBO

http://abload.de/image.php?img=immaginehguru.png

780GTX OC SLI 3930K @4700MHz

previous driver I was, if I remember correctly, about 70fps average


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Both are 64-bit versions. Only difference I have found is in the name. The 220MB one says english beta and the 268MB one says international beta. Haven't installed either yet though.


ah that would be it - the bigger one has more languages included - thus is bigger


----------



## coupe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> But this actually does improve CPU overhead significantly....
> 
> You see very small gains in GPU bound situations (see anand review for example) but impressive gains in CPU heavy games.
> 
> These aren't your normal driver improvement aimed at specific new titles... These are across the board DX improvements that seem to be doing a great job so far.


You have to admit that the whole wonder driver was a big marketing push to combat the Mantle hype.

Like I said, its a quality driver, but the whole wonder driver thing... c'mon.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coupe*
> 
> You have to admit that the whole wonder driver was a big marketing push to combat the Mantle hype.
> 
> Like I said, its a quality driver, but the whole wonder driver thing... c'mon.


Yeah I'm sceptical too - however BF4 has NEVER seen such a huge increase in performance.
And that's one of THE BENCH worthy games to go to for DX11


----------



## criznit

edit - bah nevermind, I see it's in the description lol.


----------



## Alatar

Just cause 2 sees an *18%* fps increase




Probably more once you get into the JC2 multiplayer mod with tons of players doing all sorts of crazy stuff. Happy about that since I actually like playing JC2 MP.

Still DLing BF4, want to see what it does on win7
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coupe*
> 
> You have to admit that the whole wonder driver was a big marketing push to combat the Mantle hype.
> 
> Like I said, its a quality driver, but the whole wonder driver thing... c'mon.


Well of course they're going to also advertise a good driver...

Mantle came with a much, MUCH bigger PR hassle from AMD. It was literally hyped and teased for months and months. With this driver we got one or two PR slide sets before launch...


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Some preliminary results from my setup:
> 
> Stock 4770K + 1300MHz Titan:
> 
> Bioshock infinite bench utility (not CPU bound) 5.5% gain
> 
> Star Swarm custom scenario 37% gain
> 
> (dont ask about the 4770K, I'm on the stock cooler atm)


Question.... so why did you hate in mantle so much?

You carried on about how much thus is ocn and no one runs cpu at stock etc. I see you in this thread posting pr slides you bashed amd for publishing.

I find it real amusing.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Death Saved*
> 
> wonder if ditching DX10 helped them get this performance boost.
> 
> my 550 Ti sure could use some love Nvidia or maybe make the latest drivers not crash or BSOD.


GTX 560 Ti over here and these drivers seem to work fine on first look (played a game for two hours). No idea if there's any performance boost as I didn't benchmark anything, but things play smooth and no crash for now.

The last drivers also ran without crashes but weren't totally stutter free without tweaking around in the control panel.


----------



## TK421

the performance gains on bf4 is amazing *_* (yes I play on the laptop in sig)


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> GTX 560 Ti over here and these drivers seem to work fine on first look (played a game for two hours). No idea if there's any performance boost as I didn't benchmark anything, but things play smooth and no crash for now.
> 
> The last drivers also ran without crashes but weren't totally stutter free without tweaking around in the control panel.


I'm seeing a big improvement in minimum frame rates on my 560ti.


----------



## bencher

I think I prefer nvidias approach of doing it in dx11. Instead of amds way with a new api.

Got me wondering what nvidia and amd been hiding all these years.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phillychuck*
> 
> Performance for free, but wish that performance was there from day one. Maybe they hired new eyes to look at their driver code.


Yeah, I don't get it either. I remember AMD released a game-changing driver a long while back that put the 79XX Tahiti chips ahead of the 6X0 GK104s.

My understanding is this 337.50 driver is just the same kind of sweeping optimization.

This gives me mixed feelings because it hints that performance limitations are "built-in" to cards. Maybe it's by sheer driver engineering resources being insufficient to unlock that missing potential earlier, or at a bleaker level maybe it's to encourage upgrades to SLI and such.

EDIT: Looks like Catalyst 12.11 was AMD's wonder driver.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> Question.... so why did you hate in mantle so much?
> 
> You carried on about how much thus is ocn and no one runs cpu at stock etc. I see you in this thread posting pr slides you bashed amd for publishing.
> 
> I find it real amusing.


I dislike mantle as a concept because it's basically closed off, takes dev time and money away from the DX11 build that everyone could play and otherwise just fragments the market. It would have been a disaster if Nvidia tried to make an API of their own in response. And I'm glad they didn't.

And there's nothing wrong with posting PR slides, however trusting them is another matter entirely. Same goes for the ones posted here. Or any PR slides from any company.

And I would run my CPU oc'd but I need my SS for my 9370 atm and it's a pain to move from rig to rig.

All in all the same things about OC'd CPUs etc. still apply to this driver as well as mantle. As I said earlier, in GPU bound situations you're unlikely to see big differences between these drivers. However, since this driver is pretty much universal (at least for DX11) it means that the selection of games this can help is much larger than mantle's. Even if the difference it makes isn't as big the library it can be used with is much, much bigger. And the greatest thing of all is that it didn't require a 8 million dollar donation from NV to EA, it didn't take time away from developers and it wont hurt future DX11 builds for AMD users.


----------



## 428cobra

my cards are running like5 degrees hotter now


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Just cause 2 sees an *18%* fps increase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably more once you get into the JC2 multiplayer mod with tons of players doing all sorts of crazy stuff. Happy about that since I actually like playing JC2 MP.
> 
> Still DLing BF4, want to see what it does on win7
> Well of course they're going to also advertise a good driver...
> 
> Mantle came with a much, MUCH bigger PR hassle from AMD. It was literally hyped and teased for months and months. With this driver we got one or two PR slide sets before launch...


How do you only get 102 fps with a titan?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> How do you only get 102 fps with a titan?


It's the concrete jungle bench.

Desert sunrise for example is 160+ fps


----------



## Onikage

Hmm valey dosnt work for me in fullscreen either


----------



## coelacanth

I'm glad to see increases for SLI. SLI scaling has been pathetic on 7-series cards. It looks like this will take us up to semi-pathetic.


----------



## BenJaminJr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *428cobra*
> 
> my cards are running like5 degrees hotter now


Did you reboot? Mine is running about 3 degrees cooler at idle


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Definitely something wrong with the Shadow Cache setting. By default it is turned off (you can see this in Inspector), even though it says On in the Nvidia control panel. If you switch it off in the Nvidia control panel then back on, it will turn itself on. If you reset the global profile, it turns itself back off (even though it says on).


----------



## ChronoBodi

It IS a wonder driver.... 25% improvements in BF4 used to required harder OCs or buy new cards to get what we see with this driver.


----------



## kx11

MSi gt60 ( 780m + i7-4700mq ) testing firestrike

335.23



337.50


----------



## SoloCamo

Any BF4 'wonder driver' vs mantle benchs?


----------



## Sir Beregond

Can't wait to try this.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> Definitely something wrong with the Shadow Cache setting. By default it is turned off (you can see this in Inspector), even though it says On in the Nvidia control panel. If you switch it off in the Nvidia control panel then back on, it will turn itself on. If you reset the global profile, it turns itself back off (even though it says on).


Confirmed. Seems like it could be a pretty serious bug.


----------



## QSS-5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Anyone know anything about this new option in the control panel:


might be Hard drive related try HDD vs SSD


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Anyone know anything about this new option in the control panel:


With it ON did it make a difference?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Confirmed. Seems like it could be a pretty serious bug.


Whats the impact on performance with it on and off?


----------



## CageJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Tom's Hardware is showing a ~59% increase in Star Swarm with a 780Ti and a 4770K.
> 
> Unfortunately for their other benches they picked Heaven, Tomb Raider and BF4 SP. All of which are very GPU bound.


I have even 88%..


----------



## NABBO

Bioshock Infinite, maxed, 1440p, 780GTX OC SLI

335.23 = 122fps

new driver
337.50 = 130fps


----------



## Robilar

Just loaded it, will be trying out BF4.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> It's the concrete jungle bench.
> 
> Desert sunrise for example is 160+ fps


Ya i was just asking cuss i did that test earlyer with old and new drivers for my older gtx 760.


----------



## twitchyzero

Anyone with Kepler SLI and Surround/4K wanna post their results? I don't have the time to test things out but I suspect the SLI scaling gains will be a lot more significant in 4K and Surround

Official SLI results from nvidia for GK104 seems like just an average driver performance gain unlike the massive gains you see in GK110 SLI...unless it's for older games like AvP and Sniper Elite...I'm curious what kinda of graphical glitches Anatech mean in Rome 2 stil exists...is it the messed up faces on characters? So the game is now playable?

I see a few people reporting cards running ~5 degrees hotter...anyone else confirming that?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CataclysmZA*
> 
> Tiled Resources is a DX11.2 feature and only available in Windows 8.1. Nvidia didn't state that they're using tiled resources specifically, either, although by default there is now an option enabled in Geforce Experience that caches some objects from GPU memory into system memory (I forget what it's called, I saw it mentioned in this very thread somewhere).
> 
> Mantle doesn't rely on tiled resources either, if it did people would be reporting much higher system memory usage under Mantle benchmarks. AMD wouldn't need to use that anyway, because their XDMA engine is much more flexible. If you could figure out Mantle's inner workings, would you kindly share? Because they're off-limits to anyone who isn't a developer accepted into the Mantle program and anyone in the program is apparently still under NDA.
> 
> Edit: ^^ Its the Shader Cache I was thinking of, going to storage instead of system RAM. If anyone's doing benchmarks and reporting gains, can you post whether you're using a hard drive or a SSD as your system drive?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> Definitely something wrong with the Shadow Cache setting. By default it is turned off (you can see this in Inspector), even though it says On in the Nvidia control panel. If you switch it off in the Nvidia control panel then back on, it will turn itself on. If you reset the global profile, it turns itself back off (even though it says on).


So this is an option in Experience or Nv CP? It's broken ATM?


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Anyone know anything about this new option in the control panel:


That option reduces game load times and stuttering by storing shaders to disk.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Here is a quick bench on GTX 780 Ti

Thief:
335.23 = 65FPS
337.50 = 68.4FPS


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> That option reduces game load times and stuttering by storing shaders to disk.


Wow, amazing then.

NVIDIA sure put a lot of pressure on AMD with this driver. Very very impressive.

EDIT: Someone needs to do a frame time/FCAT testing with this option ON and OFF.


----------



## TAr

The only game I see improvement was thieve everything else is the same?
Am I missing some thing and is it up on the nvidia's website?


----------



## Cy5Patrick

Yep, my cards both are running 4 - 5 degrees hotter.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Ya i was just asking cuss i did that test earlyer with old and new drivers for my older gtx 760.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Different settings. You need to turn motion blur on at least. Might also need something else, can't see the rest of the settings.


----------



## snoball

Anyone who has Titanfall feel this driver has taken the game backwards?

I mean I still can lock to 60 FPS but it feel WAY more stuttered and jumpy.


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Ya i was just asking cuss i did that test earlyer with old and new drivers for my older gtx 760.


in this test have also enabled "bokeh filter" and "gpu water simulation"?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I've been spending the good majority of 1hr doing benches.
Re-doing some to be 100% sure.

HT ON VS OFF - new vs old too.
Loads of data will be inbound, soon.


----------



## Amperial

This nvidia graphics driver is not compatible with this version of windows.

gg no re.

The hell is this.. seems i've to waste time googlin what it is.


----------



## maarten12100

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Battlefield 4 is a multiplayer game that bench doesn't mean squak also using the highest end cpu you can get your hands on.

I will be testing myself tonight to see what gains it brings for Civ5


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> It's the concrete jungle bench.
> 
> Desert sunrise for example is 160+ fps


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NABBO*
> 
> in this test have also enabled "bokeh filter" and "gpu water simulation"?


No, thats probly why i guess? Im not very good at doing all these bench mark stuff.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Battlefield 4 is a multiplayer game that bench doesn't mean squak also using the highest end cpu you can get your hands on.
> 
> I will be testing myself tonight to see what gains it brings for Civ5


BF4 has a single-player campaign too.


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Battlefield 4 is a multiplayer game that bench doesn't mean squak also using the highest end cpu you can get your hands on.
> 
> I will be testing myself tonight to see what gains it brings for Civ5


Hahaha, ninja edit when you realised your sarky comment was linked with 290X graphs?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Battlefield 4 is a multiplayer game that bench doesn't mean squak also using the highest end cpu you can get your hands on.
> 
> Enjoy that smooth gameplay


----------



## BradleyW

This is a huge slap in the face for AMD. Their answer was Mantle. It only helped in 2 games.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> *I dislike mantle as a concept because it's basically closed off, takes dev time and money away from the DX11 build that everyone could play and otherwise just fragments the market. It would have been a disaster if Nvidia tried to make an API of their own in response. And I'm glad they didn't.*
> 
> And there's nothing wrong with posting PR slides, however trusting them is another matter entirely. Same goes for the ones posted here. Or any PR slides from any company.
> 
> And I would run my CPU oc'd but I need my SS for my 9370 atm and it's a pain to move from rig to rig.
> 
> All in all the same things about OC'd CPUs etc. still apply to this driver as well as mantle. As I said earlier, in GPU bound situations you're unlikely to see big differences between these drivers. However, since this driver is pretty much universal (at least for DX11) it means that the selection of games this can help is much larger than mantle's. Even if the difference it makes isn't as big the library it can be used with is much, much bigger. And the greatest thing of all is that it didn't require a 8 million dollar donation from NV to EA, it didn't take time away from developers and it wont hurt future DX11 builds for AMD users.


Then how was AMD supposed to launch something like Mantle?, make it COMPLETELY open source right off the bat?

AMD have caught an amazing amount of grief over this yet we don't see/hear the same amount when NVIDIA launches something like PhysX, ShadowPlay, GameWorks, G-Sync (which is amazing), etc.

Mantle was developed for the most part by developers for developers, and they have made it very clear that the final goal for Mantle is to make it available to every single vendor (even AMD is saying the same thing), yet we don't hear the same thing from NVIDIA when they launch one of the slew of proprietary stuff they have going for them.

If you're gonna bash AMD for launching Mantle just for GCN, then you have to bash NVIDIA even worse.

And a final point on this is... *If not for Mantle, we wouldn't be getting these "wonder" drivers and/or DirectX 12.*


----------



## Cr4zy

The one game I really wanted improvements for was Natural Selection 2, but it's DX11 is still really bad even though it's a horribly CPU limited game. Oh well DX9 stays the best pick for it.


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*


BOOM!

Someone hit quote quicker than I could, nice work, lol


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> BOOM!
> 
> Someone hit quote quicker than I could, nice work, lol


He probably seen the green line and salivated out the mouth before he could restrain himself.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> This is a huge slap in the face for AMD. Their answer was Mantle. It only helped in 2 games.


I agree, this sure put a lot of pressure on AMD to improve on their Direct3D drivers.

That Shader Cache option, if it works just like EVGA Jacob said, then that's a pretty big deal IMO, even as impressive as the raw FPS gains.

Very very impressive NVIDIA, keep up the good work!.

Although at the end of the day, I gotta say that AMD's approach with Mantle will pay bigger dividends for us the consumers and for developers in the long run.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> BOOM!
> 
> Someone hit quote quicker than I could, nice work, lol


Lol, if you really look at that graph from Nvidia in the spoiler what i see is mantle boosting amd cards 8% while the new driver only boosted the 780 up 3%.


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Lol, if you really look at that graph from Nvidia in the spoiler what i see is mantle boosting amd cards 8% while the new driver only boosted the 780 up 3%.


I don't pay attention to either sides marketing slides, they're always bull...., they're as bad as each other


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> This is a huge slap in the face for AMD. Their answer was Mantle. It only helped in 2 games.


This actually was the answer to mantle so the ball is now on team red's side.


----------



## xSociety

I got an 8% increase in Metro Benchmark. So far so good.









SLI Shadowplay bug is still there though.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> I don't pay attention to either sides marketing slides, they're always bull...., they're as bad as each other


Ya these new drivers i was hella excited and come to find out only got 1-3 fps gains, and thats just marginal could be no gain lol.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> Hahaha, ninja edit when you realised your sarky comment was linked with 290X graphs?


Well no the charts show how DX11 is fundamentally flawed.
But I figured it wasn't positive contribution

Btw I'm measuring late game Civ5 turn 240 with lots of units and 10 players no city states.
Clocked it solid twice at 1:05 on 335.23 now I'm going to install 337.50 if it improves dramatically I will switch out my 5870's because I play civ a lot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> He probably seen the green line and salivated out the mouth before he could restrain himself.


Nope sorry too bad I've been hating on DX11's overhead for months.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> DX11 is a stuttering mess now wonder everybody is jumping ship even MS (finally)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Well no the charts show how DX11 is fundamentally flawed.
> But I figured it wasn't positive contribution
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw I'm measuring late game Civ5 turn 240 with lots of units and 10 players no city states.
> Clocked it solid twice at 1:05 on 335.23 now I'm going to install 337.50 if it improves dramatically I will switch out my 5870's because I play civ a lot.


Ha, no worries, I was only yanking your chain









Let us know how you get on with Civ5


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> Ha, no worries, I was only yanking your chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know how you get on with Civ5


Will do.
I hate that my browser always crashes when installing video drivers lawl.


----------



## Bartouille

Last time I ever buy a AMD gpu. AMD likes to talk a lot, showing off Mantle etc., takes months for it to get released, and first game to support Mantle is the buggiest game ever known to man kind AKA BF4. Not only that, from what I've read Mantle isn't even THAT good, plus support like what? two games so far. Now, Nvidia comes out of nowhere with this driver, just reading a couple post, way more promising than Mantle. Nvidia for me for now on. Not a troll post btw, take it as you want.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Then how was AMD supposed to launch something like Mantle?, make it COMPLETELY open source right off the bat?


If they marketed it as such then yes.

Otherwise they should have come out and plainly laid out that they're going to wait around 6 months before they get a beta SDK out for select users. And an unknown time after that before they actually deliver on the "open" claims. And that they have no real plans for Linux. And that until all this happens it's going to be GCN specific, windows only, closed API with no publicly available SDKs or documentation.
Quote:


> AMD have caught an amazing amount of grief over this yet we don't see/hear the same amount when NVIDIA launches something like PhysX, ShadowPlay, GameWorks, G-Sync (which is amazing), etc.
> 
> Mantle was developed for the most part by developers for developers, and they have made it very clear that the final goal for Mantle is to make it available to every single vendor (even AMD is saying the same thing), yet we don't hear the same thing from NVIDIA when they launch one of the slew of proprietary stuff they have going for them.
> 
> If you're gonna bash AMD for launching Mantle just for GCN, then you have to bash NVIDIA even worse.
> 
> And a final point on this is... *If not for Mantle, we wouldn't be getting these "wonder" drivers and/or DirectX 12.*


AMD has not gotten an "amazing amount of grief" for launching mantle like they did. Pretty much 99% of the publicity has been about how "open" and "multi vendor capable" it is. Despite it being neither of those things yet.

And as for the NV technologies you listed Gameworks and physX are the only one where you could make the argument. And I haven't really supported either, I actually quite dislike PhysX. ShadowPlay and G-sync however don't take time away from devs at all and don't affect anyone negatively.

Nvidia deserves the criticism over gameworks and PhysX, AMD deserves the criticism over how they advertised mantle compared to how it actually is at the moment.

And yes, competition is great. However it doesn't mean that AMD releasing a closed off, no documentation API (and promising to make it "open" at some random point in the future) and then paying EA/DICE $8 million to include it in frostbite is a good solution. They could have gone with a bunch of different options for pressuring MS and NV. For example start pushing OpenGL with valve to pressure MS about DX12 and releasing DX11 enhancements to pressure Nvidia to do the same. Mantle pushed these things out faster yes, but it wasn't the only option to achieve that.

I just don't like the fragmenting of the market in general. Brand specific perks that don't require time from game devs, don't hurt other users etc. sure. But not something like Mantle. Or PhysX.


----------



## SGY

High GPU Temp then before?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Will do.
> I hate that my browser always crashes when installing video drivers lawl.


Same times actually 2 second longer is there something I should enable in drivers to reduce cpu overhead.
I mean I should see an improvement for sure I have animations disabled and all I don't understand why I won't get it.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bartouille*
> 
> Last time I ever buy a AMD gpu. AMD likes to talk a lot, showing off Mantle etc., takes months for it to get released, and first game to support Mantle is the buggiest game ever known to man kind AKA BF4. Not only that, from what I've read Mantle isn't even THAT good, plus support like what? two games so far. Now, Nvidia comes out of nowhere with this driver, just reading a couple post, way more promising than Mantle. Nvidia for me for now on. Not a troll post btw, take it as you want.


If you read any post on this thread you would see people are getting 1-3 fps gains on most games.


----------



## <({D34TH})>

Now I wonder if AMD will ever make their own DX11 'wonder' driver.


----------



## mltms

so this is the miracle driver only %4


----------



## Torvi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> If you read any post on this thread you would see people are getting 1-3 fps gains on most games.


1-3 fps for free? why not.


----------



## jason387

Guys I just found a review with benchmarks of the new Wonder Drivers. Its an interesting read. Do give it sometime








http://blackholetec.com/drupal7/article/review-nvidia-geforce-33750-beta-driver


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> This is a huge slap in the face for AMD. Their answer was Mantle. It only helped in 2 games.


I had said something like this when mantle first come out and got spammed by AMD trolls,i was told it was soon to be available on a bunch of titles but i havent't seen anything yet! Mantle is a joke and AMD is turning into one also!


----------



## maarten12100

Turned on threaded optimization but it has no effect. I'm sure I'm cpu limited I mean a turn takes over a minute








Ah well I have Bioshock Burial at sea part 2 to play anyways and that is also improved not really what I hoped for but welcome.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> 1-3 fps for free? why not.


Well all their graphs and charts made me think it was gonna be HUGE gains lol.


----------



## Anarion

The title "wonder" gonna spoil all the fun and any performance gains. People expect too much from something with "wonder" in their title. I guess this driver helps only in some scenarions. Not bad. Still it's a free perfomancee gain so why not. Even 2-3 fps in general is not a bad improvement. Wanna see what happens with stability, temperatures and smoothness in games with those drivers. Usually drivers are hit and miss to some games. Some benefit some not.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Guys I just found a review with benchmarks of the new Wonder Drivers. Its an interesting read. Do give it sometime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://blackholetec.com/drupal7/article/review-nvidia-geforce-33750-beta-driver


cpu overhead seems to have increased in some titles.
saint row however sees big gains
Quote:


> Don't expect too much from the new driver is what we're trying to say to gamers with a single mid-range gpu! For most users, this driver means nothing and won't bring any improvements. This problem is a little comparable to the way how the Mantle API works.


Clearly the real gains are at the high end SLI configs


----------



## Torvi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Well all their graphs and charts made me think it was gonna be HUGE gains lol.


Good god, those drivers wont give you more cuda cores from nowhere, they are meant to squeeze abit more from what you have now and the reason nvidia isnt rushing their dx12 just shows here. They dont need to do it, they already have upperhand to mantle with their dx11.2 I really just wanna see how amd gpus are swept away with dx12 oh god 2015 will be hilarious


----------



## wholeeo

This thread is going to need some cleaning.


----------



## Alatar

It's a driver that helps CPU overhead and people expect huge gains in GPU limited situations?

It's almost like before mantle released when people didn't believe that reducing CPU overhead and CPU bottlenecks was where the performance was going to come from...

Mantle offers very limited gains in GPU bound situations.
337.50 offers very limited gains in GPU bound situations.

The situations where you have a CPU bottleneck are the situations where you're going to see more performance.

I wonder if we'll still have the same arguments being made when DX12 finally launches since it's going to be yet another way of dealing with the same issue.


----------



## 99Cookies

Am I the only one with this problem? The driver doesnt want to install itself, after the installation and the reboot, my resolution was terrible and in the device manager it says that the GTX 670 is disabled because it encountered a problem (Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43)). When I try to reinstall the driver, after the installation the resolution stays the same crappy one. If I reboot its like nothing happened (still like no driver is installed, crappy res, etc).... *** ?


----------



## pez

I may have to try these. I wasn't a fan of 335.xx, and reverted back to 332.xx, which are working the best for me so far. I'll wait until this hits official WHQL, though.


----------



## mltms

it look like it have a performance but not in the right direction





http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Nvidia-Geforce-Grafikkarte-255598/Specials/Test-sGeforce-Treiber-33750-gegen-Mantle-1116527/


----------



## pittguy578

I have a 3770k and a gtx 660. Guessing this won't make a difference for me in BF4


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> *If they marketed it as such then yes.*
> 
> Otherwise they should have come out and plainly laid out that they're going to wait around 6 months before they get a beta SDK out for select users. And an unknown time after that before they actually deliver on the "open" claims. And that they have no real plans for Linux. And that until all this happens it's going to be GCN specific, windows only, closed API with no publicly available SDKs or documentation.
> AMD has not gotten an "amazing amount of grief" for launching mantle like they did. Pretty much 99% of the publicity has been about how "open" and "multi vendor capable" it is. Despite it being neither of those things yet.
> 
> And as for the NV technologies you listed Gameworks and physX are the only one where you could make the argument. And I haven't really supported either, I actually quite dislike PhysX. ShadowPlay and G-sync however don't take time away from devs at all and don't affect anyone negatively.
> 
> Nvidia deserves the criticism over gameworks and PhysX, AMD deserves the criticism over how they advertised mantle compared to how it actually is at the moment.
> 
> And yes, competition is great. However it doesn't mean that AMD releasing a closed off, no documentation API (and promising to make it "open" at some random point in the future) and then paying EA/DICE $8 million to include it in frostbite is a good solution. They could have gone with a bunch of different options for pressuring MS and NV. For example start pushing OpenGL with valve to pressure MS about DX12 and releasing DX11 enhancements to pressure Nvidia to do the same. Mantle pushed these things out faster yes, but it wasn't the only option to achieve that.
> 
> I just don't like the fragmenting of the market in general. Brand specific perks that don't require time from game devs, don't hurt other users etc. sure. But not something like Mantle. Or PhysX.


How did they market it as such?

Don't act like every Mantle press release made emphasis on how well developed/documented it was going to be right off the bat. In fact when AMD did their big developer conference, they said that Mantle would get its SDK further along the line with a developer early access coming as well, they didn't even had support for it on their own PerfStudio tool. The one thing that they made a pretty big emphasis on though was that Mantle was still in its infancy, after all, this is a completely built from the ground up API, not some traditional Direct3D driver set with some improvements, so it was going to take some time.

If your problem with Mantle is the lack of a perfectly laid out plan before launch, then that's all you mate. Like I just said, this is a completely new/built from the ground up API, not some traditional Direct3D driver set with improvements, so growing pains were expected.

At the end of the day, AMD have been very clear that the infrastructure for multi-vendor & multi-platform support is there, and IMO its approach with Mantle is the direction that will ultimately win out in the API space (which is already a reality with the announcement and development of DirectX 12 and the next OpenGL). That they've had some growing pains with it, that's another thing, but we can't bash AMD for that come on now.

*EDIT: Another thing I wanted to mention, everyone frowns upon AMD making a hardware partnership deal with DICE for Battlefield 4, yet people somehow forget DICE made a similar deal with NVIDIA for Battlefield 3? when DICE implemented the NVAPI on their Frostbite 2 engine? and every Battlefield 3 demonstration was running on NVIDIA hardware...*


----------



## SkyNetSTI

All I want from this driver is proper sli scaling and increased gpu load converted in extra fps gain...


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> It's a driver that helps CPU overhead and people expect huge gains in GPU limited situations?
> 
> It's almost like before mantle released when people didn't believe that reducing CPU overhead and CPU bottlenecks was where the performance was going to come from...
> 
> Mantle offers very limited gains in GPU bound situations.
> 337.50 offers very limited gains in GPU bound situations.
> 
> The situations where you have a CPU bottleneck are the situations where you're going to see more performance.
> 
> I wonder if we'll still have the same arguments being made when DX12 finally launches since it's going to be yet another way of dealing with the same issue.


It doesn't really do much better in cpu bound situations it appears besides Total War.
http://blackholetec.com/drupal7/article/review-nvidia-geforce-33750-beta-driver

Perhaps it is because the reviewer is on windows 7 but it looks really sad.


----------



## $ilent

I have just today downloaded this new wonder driver & overclocked my monitor to 96Hz.

Now im not sure which its down to, or wether its just a fluke, but my battlefield 4 looks unbelivable now, so butter smooth its untrue. Virtually no rubber banding, the game feels fluid. Its crazy

Im running gtx 670 sli at 1440, all settings max apart from no AA and res scale down to 90% due to lack of vram, im getting 94fps average, minimum 67fps.


----------



## Kokuei

I kept telling people my CPU is a huge bottleneck even for a GTX560 but everyone said "no there isn't, an overclocked q6600(x3220)) eliminates any bottleneck" or "where's the proof?". I get nice gains from this driver update. Especially in CSGO. Where I had 90-100 FPS in an 18 player FFA deathmatch server now I get 120-140.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mltms*
> 
> it look like it have a performance but not in the right direction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Nvidia-Geforce-Grafikkarte-255598/Specials/Test-sGeforce-Treiber-33750-gegen-Mantle-1116527/


These are benchmarks based on how the CPUs effect the results, and not really reflective of actual usage. Unless 1280x720 is a common resolution that people with 780 Ti's are running.


----------



## skupples

http://i.imgur.com/ZXe8DT2.png


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Holy crap can we not make this a fanboy war thread!?!
I'll be uploading a video soon and graphs of my results soon. Results are interesting.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Holy crap can we not make this a fanboy war thread!?!
> I'll be uploading a video soon and graphs of my results soon. Results are interesting.


pro-tip, ignore those posts.

my results are posted above.

I really don't care about starswarm though. I'll be moving onto other broken games like arma 3 & what not.

The real test of these drivers is to figure out if NVIDIA only tuned them for a specific application, or if the fixes are global.

HT off.


----------



## Polochamps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/ZXe8DT2.png


Wow!


----------



## Onikage

Well i tested a lot of games on my 4670k 4.5 ghz and gtx 760 didnt see improvments in any game maybe like 1-2 fps most but that is within the margin of error most of the games i tested are actualy cpu bound so i guess 4670k is far from being a bottlneck even at stock let alone at 4.5 ghz
i hoped for atlleast 2-3 fps in AC4 so it dosnt drop below 30 at some areas though i guess that is just ubisofts lazy coding im not even at max settings and still droping below 30 in taht game in some places with a 250$ gpu an 230$ CPU.


----------



## mltms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> It's a driver that helps CPU overhead and people expect huge gains in GPU limited situations?
> 
> It's almost like before mantle released when people didn't believe that reducing CPU overhead and CPU bottlenecks was where the performance was going to come from...
> 
> Mantle offers very limited gains in GPU bound situations.
> 337.50 offers very limited gains in GPU bound situations.
> 
> The situations where you have a CPU bottleneck are the situations where you're going to see more performance.
> 
> I wonder if we'll still have the same arguments being made when DX12 finally launches since it's going to be yet another way of dealing with the same issue.


so those who have in overclocked i5&i7 will not need this driver


----------



## erocker

Anyone compare image quality yet?


----------



## swiftypoison

Any word on [email protected]?


----------



## SoloCamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bartouille*
> 
> Last time I ever buy a AMD gpu. AMD likes to talk a lot, showing off Mantle etc., takes months for it to get released, and first game to support Mantle is the buggiest game ever known to man kind AKA BF4. Not only that, from what I've read Mantle isn't even THAT good, plus support like what? two games so far. Now, Nvidia comes out of nowhere with this driver, just reading a couple post, way more promising than Mantle. Nvidia for me for now on. Not a troll post btw, take it as you want.


Look, I'm all for improvements on both sides (I go back and forth constantly) but this is drivel. If you have a 290x why are you saying mantle isn't even that good from *what you heard*? Try it out yourself! I could not be more impressed myself with just beta drivers for it. It doesn't even have an official driver and two games are on it - that's good progress so far IMO for a brand new api.

If the Nvidia users even get half of the performance mantle can bring in real world scenarios I will be very impressed. I'm not saying it as a dig, I'm just saying it as a reality of a driver update vs a custom api.


----------



## Jinglesassy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Holy crap can we not make this a fanboy war thread!?!
> I'll be uploading a video soon and graphs of my results soon. Results are interesting.


Looking forward to it. Thanks for taking the time to run some benchmarks


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Look, I'm all for improvements on both sides (I go back and forth constantly) but this is drivel. If you have a 290x why are you saying mantle isn't even that good from *what you heard*? Try it out yourself! I could not be more impressed myself with just beta drivers for it. It doesn't even have an official driver and two games are on it - that's good progress so far IMO for a brand new api.
> 
> 
> *If the Nvidia users even get half of the performance mantle can bring in real world scenarios I will be very impressed.* I'm not saying it as a dig, I'm just saying it as a reality of a driver update vs a custom api.


Are we to assume you believe that Nvidia is only functioning @ half the frame rate as mantle in BF4 & Thief on comparable systems? (barring 500$ budget builds which have next to no bearing to 99% of the people on OCN)


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I have just today downloaded this new wonder driver & overclocked my monitor to 96Hz.
> 
> Now im not sure which its down to, or wether its just a fluke, but my battlefield 4 looks unbelivable now, so butter smooth its untrue. Virtually no rubber banding, the game feels fluid. Its crazy
> 
> Im running gtx 670 sli at 1440, all settings max apart from no AA and res scale down to 90% due to lack of vram, im getting 94fps average, minimum 67fps.


pretty sure rubber banding is from you and the server desyncing aka ur internet


----------



## dkizzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> Look, I'm all for improvements on both sides (I go back and forth constantly) but this is drivel. If you have a 290x why are you saying mantle isn't even that good from *what you heard*? Try it out yourself! I could not be more impressed myself with just beta drivers for it. It doesn't even have an official driver and two games are on it - that's good progress so far IMO for a brand new api.
> 
> If the Nvidia users even get half of the performance mantle can bring in real world scenarios I will be very impressed. I'm not saying it as a dig, I'm just saying it as a reality of a driver update vs a custom api.


I don't see how Bart can blame AMD for DICE/EA rushing a game to market. Mantle works pretty well from my personal testing and what do you know, it caused NVidia to suddenly improve their drivers to tailor to the existing DirectX 11.2 API. If Mantle wasn't released, does he really think the effort would have been put forth so quickly? He should be thanking them.

On a side note I love the R9 290 and 750Ti, so I'm no fanboy and never had any serious issues with either brand.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dkizzy*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see how Bart can blame AMD for DICE/EA rushing a game to market. Mantle works pretty well from my personal testing and what do you know, it caused NVidia to suddenly improve their drivers to tailor to the existing DirectX 11.2 API. If Mantle wasn't released, does he really think the effort would have been put forth so quickly? He should be thanking them.
> 
> On a side note I love the R9 290 and 750Ti, so I'm no fanboy and never had any serious issues with either brand.


Not at all. Companies based on profit (not a bad thing) only do what they need to when they need to. Some of the earliest speculation on Mantle was that it would finally get NV/MS off of their duff's.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> pretty sure rubber banding is from you and the server desyncing aka ur internet


How do you get rid of it? Do I need to do something with my router?


----------



## Redeemer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mltms*
> 
> so those who have in overclocked i5&i7 will not need this driver


Yet correct me if I am wrong but the performance slides provided by Nvidia pertaining to the "Wonder Driver" lists a 3930k as a CPU??


----------



## MerkageTurk

These drivers are a disappointment for Assetto Corsa and other games; now I am experiencing stutter everywhere


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redeemer*
> 
> Yet correct me if I am wrong but the performance slides provided by Nvidia pertaining to the "Wonder Driver" lists a 3930k as a CPU??


The wonder driver works on Star Swarm and Thief as Nvidia claims. What's the problem here?

http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/nvidia-geforce-337-50-beta-performance-driver#337-50-performance-driver-benchmarks

It seems to me that people here can't differentiate between GPU and CPU bottlenecks and want to mix and match between multi-GPU and single-GPU to fit their argument.


----------



## Redeemer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> These drivers are a disappointment for Assetto Corsa and other games; now I am experiencing stutter everywhere


I do not see any gains in BF3, BF4 and Assassins Creed Black Flag. Maybe others will be lucky!

i5 2500k 4.8Ghz
780TI
16GB


----------



## skupples

Curious if the WHQL will improve upon this. I'm noticing very slight gains in CPU bound games like CiV/Age of Wonders III... Thief is benching ~5-10FPS higher in tri-sli+ surround, and you saw my start swarm bench. Had some one on RSI forums confirm similar results in Star Swarm w/ a 4930k & sli 680s.


----------



## TopicClocker

Of all the games I choose to delete, I delete Witcher 2 before I get to run any benches -_- that would get seriously hit on the CPU side in towns ugh.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> How do you get rid of it? Do I need to do something with my router?


Iv read alot of people are getting it across all platforms and most cases its the servers causes loss of packets. Most say we have to wait tell Dice fixes it. You have cable internet right? like 30+mbs?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swiftypoison*
> 
> Any word on [email protected]?


20,596ppd on a 8018 on gtx 670 at 1293mhz. Temps are much higher though, 52C and 47C on my gtx 670s which normally run at 35C whilst gaming.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Iv read alot of people are getting it across all platforms and most cases its the servers causes loss of packets. Most say we have to wait tell Dice fixes it. You have cable internet right? like 30+mbs?


Yeah, got 150mb down, 10mb up.


----------



## criznit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redeemer*
> 
> I do not see any gains in BF3, BF4 and Assassins Creed Black Flag. Maybe others will be lucky!
> 
> i5 2500k 4.8Ghz
> 780TI
> 16GB


Try running a bench with your current clocks and then lower your clocks and run it again in BF4. I might have to reinstall BF4 and run a few test with my current clocks (4.5) and stock clocks to see if it's a huge difference during MP.


----------



## Stuuut

This thread is full of double standards....








The bias towards either AMD or NV is ridiculous


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> This thread is full of double standards....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bias towards either AMD or NV is ridiculous


This is the way of OCN.


----------



## Redeemer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criznit*
> 
> Try running a bench with your current clocks and then lower your clocks and run it again in BF4. I might have to reinstall BF4 and run a few test with my current clocks (4.5) and stock clocks to see if it's a huge difference during MP.


Will do


----------



## SoloCamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Are we to assume you believe that Nvidia is only functioning @ half the frame rate as mantle in BF4 & Thief on comparable systems? (barring 500$ budget builds which have next to no bearing to 99% of the people on OCN)


Not at all. What I'm saying is both show improvements, but I would be surprised if this "wonder driver" gets half of the extent of the increase mantle gave. In other words, lets say 4670k + 290x dx11 vs mantle and 4670k + 780ti old drivers vs new in BF4

Bottom line is i'm glad both sides are getting much needed attention


----------



## CageJ

BF3: ULTRA, AF 16x, View of field 90
MIN/MAX/AVG
57/94/76,69FPS vs 66/143/81,46FPS
improvements for sure


----------



## taafe

Has anyone had any decent improvements with this driver? I'm gonna benchmark some games before and after see if I get any improvements


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mltms*
> 
> so those who have in overclocked i5&i7 will not need this driver


I have an OC'ed i7 3770k - I disagree.
Results to follow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinglesassy*
> 
> Looking forward to it. Thanks for taking the time to run some benchmarks


No worries brother
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> pretty sure rubber banding is from you and the server desyncing aka ur internet


Rubber banding is 3 fold:
1. Server
2. Client (ie you)
3. Game

Recent Naval Strike maps have a lot of rubber banding in BF4.
The game is far from polished too - so do bear that in mind too.

Client wise - make sure your NAT settings are correct, ports are forwarded and that you check your speed and latency via speedtest.net.
If everything checks up on your side, you're safe to assume it isn't you - especially if you have no other problems on other games and/or watching/streaming videos.


----------



## Apolladan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Anyone know anything about this new option in the control panel:


sounds like the option they eventually implemented in Black Ops 1 (shader warming or whatever)


----------



## twitchyzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Curious if the WHQL will improve upon this. I'm noticing very slight gains in CPU bound games like CiV/Age of Wonders III... Thief is benching ~5-10FPS higher in tri-sli+ surround, and you saw my start swarm bench. Had some one on RSI forums confirm similar results in Star Swarm w/ a 4930k & sli 680s.


counting on you to deliver some Surround benches with this new beta driver


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Downloading as we speak


----------



## ellessess

Removed


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellessess*
> 
> This driver is awful. I'm getting mad stuttering in all my games and extreme FPS drops across all games also.
> 
> Uninstalled with DDU and reinstalled and it did not fix. Uninstalling and reverting to the last WHQL drivers fixed my problems.
> Yup, R9 290X is now on order


good, i will sell my GTX780 and get a 290Xsince is dropping on prices


----------



## McSwain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellessess*
> 
> This driver is awful. I'm getting mad stuttering in all my games and extreme FPS drops across all games also.
> 
> Uninstalled with DDU and reinstalled and it did not fix. Uninstalling and reverting to the last WHQL drivers fixed my problems.
> Yup, R9 290X is now on order


Really? That sucks because I'm having no such issues and getting improved frames in games. Hope you enjoy your new card though.


----------



## ellessess

Removed


----------



## Torvi

it gives me some better performance, idk why people be moanin in some cases.

Btw it says it fixes some cpu sided problems but it seems like people with intel have no problems, how about you amd users? do you get some bugs?


----------



## maarten12100

I expected decent gains because I'm normally cpu limited in some games since many weak cores don't do as good as a couple of strong ones in current day. Judging by that review and my own findings this doesn't bring big gains to cpu limited scenarios but the 5% extra is still nice gains are always welcome.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Anyone tested this driver on titanfall....


----------



## yunshin

Noticed about a 12 fps gain in WoW sitting in Org on Tich (dense player count). Impressive so far.


----------



## McSwain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellessess*
> 
> Same plan as me. After the massive hype and let down that these drivers have had, I'm done with NVIDIA. I didn't pay £300 to play vanilla Skyrim at 23FPS while it stutters like a kid with a speech impediment.
> What card you got? I've got a GB WF 770 and I've tried everything to get rid of the stuttering. I thought it might be my OC or the drivers being overly sensitive but I just cannot alleviate this issue at all.


I tested it both on my 780ti and my friends 770 and I haven't seen any stuttering so that makes it even weirder that you're having issues.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellessess*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Same plan as me. After the massive hype and let down that these drivers have had, I'm done with NVIDIA. I didn't pay £300 to play vanilla Skyrim at 23FPS while it stutters like a kid with a speech impediment.
> What card you got? I've got a GB WF 770 and I've tried everything to get rid of the stuttering. I thought it might be my OC or the drivers being overly sensitive but I just cannot alleviate this issue at all.


I would have to say the hype & let down is about equal to the hype & let down of AMD BETA 14.









If you are truly having issues make reports @ the proper thread on Nvidia's forum.

These. Are. BETA.


----------



## ellessess

Removed


----------



## mikailmohammed

Hey "unable to connect to nvidia" when opening gforce experience. How do i fix that??


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> This is the way of OCN.


That's the way of the world. We all have our favorites, and our opinions.


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> good, i will sell my GTX780 and get a 290Xsince is dropping on prices


May I ask why, just for curiosity case? The 290x is faster than the 780 but at this point it seems like a waste of time, money and effort personally.
You've had your eye on a 290x non reference for a while now?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikailmohammed*
> 
> Hey "unable to connect to nvidia" when opening gforce experience. How do i fix that??


uninstall it.


----------



## Swolern

Huge Star Swarm benchmark increase for me with 337.50 vs 335.23. Much more CPU utilization with a big increase in min FPS. Thats what i was looking for. Good job Nvidia.


----------



## mikailmohammed

Just tried this driver and i go a stable 10fps more in bf4. I have a gtx 680 and 3930k at 4.6ghz. 8gb of ram.


----------



## bcham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikailmohammed*
> 
> Just tried this driver and i go a stable 10fps more in bf4. I have a gtx 680 and 3930k at 4.6ghz. 8gb of ram.


same here playing at 1440p on ultra with no AA.HIGH 50S to 60S before with older driver was getting high 40s to high 50s. and now feels smoother.


----------



## criznit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redeemer*
> 
> Will do


thx!


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Then how was AMD supposed to launch something like Mantle?, make it COMPLETELY open source right off the bat?
> 
> AMD have caught an amazing amount of grief over this yet we don't see/hear the same amount when NVIDIA launches something like PhysX, ShadowPlay, GameWorks, G-Sync (which is amazing), etc.
> 
> Mantle was developed for the most part by developers for developers, and they have made it very clear that the final goal for Mantle is to make it available to every single vendor (even AMD is saying the same thing), yet we don't hear the same thing from NVIDIA when they launch one of the slew of proprietary stuff they have going for them.
> 
> If you're gonna bash AMD for launching Mantle just for GCN, then you have to bash NVIDIA even worse.
> 
> And a final point on this is... *If not for Mantle, we wouldn't be getting these "wonder" drivers and/or DirectX 12.*


+1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> For example *start pushing OpenGL with valve to pressure MS* about DX12 and releasing DX11 enhancements to pressure Nvidia to do the same. Mantle pushed these things out faster yes, but it wasn't the only option to achieve that


+1,isn't OpenGL faster anyway and offers you access to new hardware features immediately via vendor extensions instead of waiting a few years for the next version of D3D?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikailmohammed*
> 
> Hey "unable to connect to nvidia" when opening gforce experience. How do i fix that??


You can't







it's a known problem on nVidia's side,I've been facing it for a while and uninstalling drivers wasn't the solution :/


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> i will sell my GTX780 and get a 290Xsince is dropping on prices


rotfl
but to do what?

All the latest high-end cards NV / AMD are very close to each other as performance. you realize it or not?

upgrades that may be worth a 780 will be high end Maxwell.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

BOOM thread posted.
Huge amounts of info there:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1480050/new-nvidia-335-70-drivers-battlefield-4-benchmarks-ht-on-vs-ht-off

Check it out


----------



## Torvi

hm after all i get hell of a stutter in bf4 on my 770, think ill uninstall this driver and wait for it's final form


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> hm after all i get hell of a stutter in bf4 on my 770, think ill uninstall this driver and wait for it's final form


Did you check your vram usage?


----------



## Torvi

no i didnt, it stutters like hell almost all the time, if i reach any obstacle eg. rocks it starts to stutter


----------



## DarkBlade6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellessess*
> 
> This driver is awful. I'm getting mad stuttering in all my games and extreme FPS drops across all games also.
> 
> Uninstalled with DDU and reinstalled and it did not fix. Uninstalling and reverting to the last WHQL drivers fixed my problems.
> Yup, R9 290X is now on order


lol? this is funny because im getting total opposit result, very good fps increase accross the board, everything run buttery smooth


----------



## ellessess

Removed


----------



## Torvi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellessess*
> 
> The stutter is so weird right? It happens sometimes and not others...
> 
> My VRAM usage is way below 2GB when the stuttering occurs so it isn't because of that in BF4, M:LL and Skyrim.
> 
> Hmm, I'm starting to get the stutters in 335.23 as well... Reinstalling my OS tomorrow, definitely.


skyrim works well, metro also but bf4 is hell of a stutter. We will see if there is any diff when i go back to old whql ones (give me 10 mins)


----------



## ellessess

Removed


----------



## routek

no gains here, 580 win7 64bit

thought I seen some skipped frames in just cause bench, will have to see how these go

previous driver was 331.82

I rename this the "wonder if it did anything driver"


----------



## N0RVE

Big improvements from previous driver in Far Cry 3 playing in 4K (TITANS in SLI + i7 950 @ 4200). I had a ton of stuttering and FPS drops at Ultra settings before; now it is 60FPS Vsync rock solid almost all the time. Wow!


----------



## routek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N0RVE*
> 
> Big improvements from previous driver in Far Cry 3 playing in 4K (TITANS in SLI + i7 950 @ 4200). I had a ton of stuttering and FPS drops at Ultra settings before; now it is 60FPS Vsync rock solid almost all the time. Wow!


Cool

New driver performed the exact same as my old driver for me in far cry 3.

perhaps an sli/hand full of strategy games fixer


----------



## Vispor

This driver isn't working for me. "Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43)"

I am running Windows 8.1 Update.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vispor*
> 
> This driver isn't working for me. "Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43)"
> 
> I am running Windows 8.1 Update.


Install windows 7 (sorry had to







)
Do a full driver sweep and clean installation - should solve it.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *routek*
> 
> no gains here, 580 win7 64bit
> 
> thought I seen some skipped frames in just cause bench, will have to see how these go
> 
> previous driver was 331.82
> 
> I rename this the "wonder if it did anything driver"


Same story really but games run fine just no improvements even in games cpu bottlenecked.


----------



## Redeemer

No improvements in the games I play..thus far no problems except for some stutter, maybe that will get fixed come WHQL


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Sorry, been about 35 new pages of posts since I last checked. Does Rome 2 get any benefit here?


----------



## N0RVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *routek*
> 
> Cool
> 
> New driver performed the exact same as my old driver for me in far cry 3.
> 
> perhaps an sli/hand full of strategy games fixer


SLI, CPU bound situations and SSD, all play a key role in this new scenario.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Sorry, been about 35 new pages of posts since I last checked. Does Rome 2 get any benefit here?


Nvidia claims there are improvements to be had in Roam2, so I would give it a spin then let us know.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mltms*
> 
> so those who have in overclocked i5&i7 will not need this driver


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> I expected decent gains because I'm normally cpu limited in some games since many weak cores don't do as good as a couple of strong ones in current day. Judging by that review and my own findings this doesn't bring big gains to cpu limited scenarios but the 5% extra is still nice gains are always welcome.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N0RVE*
> 
> Big improvements from previous driver in Far Cry 3 playing in 4K (TITANS in SLI + i7 950 @ 4200). I had a ton of stuttering and FPS drops at Ultra settings before; now it is 60FPS Vsync rock solid almost all the time. Wow!


Let's not forget SLI. This driver seems to give much better SLI scaling. Given how poor it has been on the 7-series, it's definitely an area where big gains could be had.


----------



## Redeemer

140 seconds into Star Swarm it hits 19 fps massive lag and stutter with a GTX 780TI.. Does this happen with Mantle and a 290x?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Let's not forget SLI. This driver seems to give much better SLI scaling. Given how poor it has been on the 7-series, it's definitely an area where big gains could be had.


so far seen up to 30% gains on win7 and my 680s so....winning


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

25% gain on my 3770K with 2 GTX 780's in the games I play. So far, so good.









Considering my main game is DirectX 9 based and AMD has all but totally ignored that area of DirectX with multiple video cards ... this is more than welcome for me.


----------



## Vagrant Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *routek*
> 
> no gains here, 580 win7 64bit
> 
> thought I seen some skipped frames in just cause bench, will have to see how these go
> 
> previous driver was 331.82
> 
> I rename this the "wonder if it did anything driver"


I have 580 SLI running and even though I haven't tested much yet...I am not really seeing any benefit. I think our 580's have finally been put out to pasture by Nvidia.

Nothing got any worse from what I am seeing though. so I'll let them roll for now.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vagrant Storm*
> 
> I have 580 SLI running and even though I haven't tested much yet...I am not really seeing any benefit. I think our 580's have finally been put out to pasture by Nvidia.
> 
> Nothing got any worse from what I am seeing though. so I'll let them roll for now.


You also have to remember that the 580s had awesome scaling in SLI. So you're not going to be seeing huge improvements like the 6 and 7 series cards are seeing.

<---- Former GTX 580 Lightning Xtreme SLI owner.


----------



## zinfinion

Can I get a TL;DR summary of how this is working for everybody so far? Were the slides in the ballpark or is NV blowing smoke?


----------



## xSociety

SLI Far Cry 3 for me has been much smoother for me. No more terrible micro-stuttering.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Uninstalled, clean reinstalled stuttering in every game; more so Assetto Corsa which is now unplayable. Does this driver improve mining??

290x is quiet a beast??


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Nvidia claims there are improvements to be had in Roam2, so I would give it a spin then let us know.


I know that's what they claim. I can't test Rome 2 at the moment, so I want to know if anyone else has tested it.

>Roam2

LOOOL


----------



## Vagrant Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vagrant Storm*
> 
> I have 580 SLI running and even though I haven't tested much yet...I am not really seeing any benefit. I think our 580's have finally been put out to pasture by Nvidia.
> 
> Nothing got any worse from what I am seeing though. so I'll let them roll for now.
> 
> 
> 
> You also have to remember that the 580s had awesome scaling in SLI. So you're not going to be seeing huge improvements like the 6 and 7 series cards are seeing.
> 
> <---- Former GTX 580 Lightning Xtreme SLI owner.
Click to expand...

Depends what I am doing. Some games I will have literally double the performance...things like 3DMark 11 one 580 gets 7000 some points...two get 12,500.

Though really I ran 3DMark in hopes to see a CPU score go up. From what other people are showing it looks like Nvidia took a paragraph or two out of the Mantle book and managed to increase performance when their GPU is working with the CPU. However, I am pretty sure my score stayed about the same.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Can I get a TL;DR summary of how this is working for everybody so far? Were the slides in the ballpark or is NV blowing smoke?


huge gains for some people.
Minor for others.
Definitely one of the biggest Nvidia driver releases to date.
Aimed at higher-end rigs or SLI'ed rigs.

Helps 6 nd 7 series cards.
5 series seems to not really be effected.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> huge gains for some people.
> Minor for others.
> Definitely one of the biggest Nvidia driver releases to date.
> Aimed at higher-end rigs or SLI'ed rigs.
> 
> Helps 6 nd 7 series cards.
> 5 series seems to not really be effected.


Much obliged.







Sounds like my SLI 780s will enjoy it quite a bit.


----------



## MerkageTurk

It did not help me

Can a fellow give me a guide to uninstall and install these. Please


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> huge gains for some people.
> Minor for others.
> Definitely one of the biggest Nvidia driver releases to date.
> Aimed at higher-end rigs or SLI'ed rigs.
> 
> Helps 6 nd 7 series cards.
> 5 series seems to not really be effected.


Yeah. 4xx and 5xx series is not affected whatsoever. ACTUALLY, I take that back. My 470 gets no change in fps, but one of my friends seems to have lost a few frames in Skyrim with his 580.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Much obliged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like my SLI 780s will enjoy it quite a bit.


definitely - let me know how you find it - make sure to check my results out








http://www.overclock.net/t/1480050/new-nvidia-337-50-drivers-battlefield-4-benchmarks-ht-on-vs-ht-off


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Sorry for being a noob but can anyone recommend a program that monitors CPU/GPU/RAM usage during games







so far I feel like BF3 has been much smoother


----------



## Torvi

had enermous stutter before on new drivers, reinstalled whql ones and no stutter at all in bf4


----------



## KenjiS

Just installed the Beta, Will let you all know how it performs... Going to go run the Rome Total War II bench now


----------



## ski-bum

I really think it's an SLI driver.
I'm running a 4930K with a single Titan and only see a very slight improvement.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Yeah. 4xx and 5xx series is not affected whatsoever. ACTUALLY, I take that back. My 470 gets no change in fps, but one of my friends seems to have lost a few frames in Skyrim with his 580.


"few frames" is hard to call man.
Could be deviation.

Sounds like nothing changed.


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Tested a GTX 750 on an Intel G3220 Pentium. Only got an improvement in L4D2, went from 132 fps to 177 fps. Other than that, BF4 looked the same.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Just tried Rome at 1440p, maxed out with [email protected] 4.1 and w/c 780. Bench mark dipped to 14 fps, map runs about 40-50fps, battles at 30. No improvement...


----------



## tpi2007

I recently did a few benchmarks with my new GTX 750 Ti, I'll do the same set again with these drivers.

Games:

DX9: GTA EFLC: TBoGT

DX 10: Crysis

DX 11: Metro 2033, Metro Last Light, Batman Arkham Origins, Tomb Raider

Benchmarks: Unigine Heaven 4.0, Valley 1.0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Sorry for being a noob but can anyone recommend a program that monitors CPU/GPU/RAM usage during games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so far I feel like BF3 has been much smoother


See the link in my sig.

It essentially involves using HWiNFO to feed data (CPU, GPU, etc) into RivaTuner OSD Statistics server.


----------



## KenjiS

Just did Rome at 1440p..

Heres my settings:

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=246936316

Benchmark from a few days ago when i got my 1440p Monitor, Same settings, 30.5fps

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=245096679

Benchmark today, 337.5 Beta drivers, 33.5fps

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=246936387

Now, Averages are 10% yes, But noticably on the Beta drivers it only hits a low of 24fps versus 17fps, 24 is -manageable- on this kind of game, 17 is absolutely not

I'm running an i7-2600k at 4.5ghz and a GTX770, So this might be why im actually seeing an improvement. Wonder if i dump the shadows to medium what that would get... as i heard the shadows are HEAVILY CPU-intensive, vs GPU-intensive

So for me, the Beta drivers are working


----------



## decrescent

I'm a complete novice prob running a bad configured setup but I usually run sli 780s with a 1440p monitor and then I have a gts 250 in the pc for 2 other monitors since I had it lying around. With the current beta driver when i enable SLI or even disable it turns off 1 of the 3 monitors. Is this a typical type issue with beta drivers? Thanks for the help


----------



## SpeedyVT

The performance boosts are indeed good, but incredibly misleading as if it's better than AMD. Nvidia was hurting. Realistically still none is as good as they should be, but it's getting better! Thumbs up for both!


----------



## Mad Pistol

I can't wait to get home and test this tonight. I ran a run on BF3 during my lunch break on a close quarters map, and it didn't feel like there was any tangible improvement. I'll have to test some of the larger BF3 maps, but BF3 is one of the few games that doesn't run with my GTX 780 flat out the entire time. I was hoping for a little bit more improvement, but it would seem I didn't get much.

I still long for the smooth framerate that my HD 7870 XT Crossfire setup offered @ max settings on BF4. The GTX 780 is only about 5-7 FPS slower on average, but I can definitely feel it in gameplay. We'll see if this gives my GTX 780 a boost in that regard.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decrescent*
> 
> I'm a complete novice prob running a bad configured setup but I usually run sli 780s with a 1440p monitor and then I have a gts 250 in the pc for 2 other monitors since I had it lying around. With the current beta driver when i enable SLI or even disable it turns off 1 of the 3 monitors. Is this a typical type issue with beta drivers? Thanks for the help


The GTS 250 is now legacy status and not supported by the newer drivers. That may be your issue.

I'm curious though, because a single 780 can drive 3 monitors no problem. Why not just take out the GTS 250? It seems like a waste of space and power for your situation.


----------



## decrescent

To be honest I don't know how stuff like monitors and GPUs effect things or not. Since my 780s are running a 1440p monitor I didn't know if 2 more 1080s just for misc stuff would effect it more than if i just put them on another card. Also I believe at the time I didn't have an HDMI cord lying around and have just been using it ever since. Till this current beta driver it's never not worked so it's one of those "aint broke dont fix it" type things I guess haha


----------



## shadowguy

got nice fps boost in AC4 with this driver from 30-40 to 50-60


----------



## KenjiS

WoT is now even more CPU-bound than it was... lol


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> The performance boosts are indeed good, but incredibly misleading as if it's better than AMD. Nvidia was hurting. Realistically still none is as good as they should be, but it's getting better! Thumbs up for both!


Definitely hurting from a PR standpoint. It seems to be pretty hit or miss from a performance standpoint on the top tier. I think NV would actually be trying to do more if Mantle was on more than two titles. Not to mention that A.) thief has been received poorly by most people, and B.) runs on UE3, which doesn't really require that much horse power to begin with. Nvidia definitely still has issues with BF4, but reports of "smooth game play" mean more to me than a gain of 5 FPS.

I look forward to the WHQL release of this driver.

People keep saying that this "is for the top tier" which I don't really agree with. People with older CPUs are seeing larger performance gains than those of us with ivy/haswell 4 cores, & sandy 6 cores.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> huge gains for some people.
> Minor for others.
> Definitely one of the biggest Nvidia driver releases to date.
> Aimed at higher-end rigs or SLI'ed rigs.
> 
> Helps 6 nd 7 series cards.
> 5 series seems to not really be effected.


It actually helped my 560Ti in BF4 very much when paired with an older Athlon but my FX didn't feel any different. BF4 was never so smooth on that Athlon though







it's not a placebo. FC3 was totally unaffected as well but that game has been pegged at 99% gpu usage anyway.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> It actually helped my 560Ti in BF4 very much when paired with an older Athlon but my FX didn't feel any different. BF4 was never so smooth on that Athlon though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's not a placebo. FC3 was totally unaffected as well but that game has been pegged at 99% gpu usage anyway.


noice!

BTW:
My lil cousin has a GT 750M - seems like those are not included in the list?

wanted him to get shadowplay


----------



## criznit

No real gains in FFXIV but I think it still runs off of 32 bit. Here's hoping the 64 bit patch will bring better performance in hub towns.


----------



## skupples

Far Cry 3 is definitely GPU bound, depending your CPU. Sandybridge & up w/ a 4.2+ OC should lead to a pretty much GPU bound scenario 99% of the time.


----------



## ThorsMalice

Tried Planetside 2 all Ultra except for flora and some shadows on my current system. Went from 100+vs100+ battles only getting 50-80fps to never dropping below 100fps average of 125fps, made the gameplay extremely smooth and my 144hz monitor absolutely loves it.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> noice!
> 
> BTW:
> My lil cousin has a GT 750M - seems like those are not included in the list?
> 
> wanted him to get shadowplay


That's a mobile kepler, it should work with this driver nicely.


----------



## Celcius

Gaming performance was great but my pc froze while browsing firefox, I'll be going back to 334.89 for now.


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celcius*
> 
> Gaming performance was great but my pc froze while browsing firefox, I'll be going back to 334.89 for now.


This has been happening to me as well. But not only did 337.50 driver do this. 335.xx did that to me as well.








I still prefer 332.xx driver the best.


----------



## 8800GT

Did about 7 benchmark sessions with FRAPS frametime, fps etc of a few of the games they listed in the driver details (Sniper Elite, Hitman, Tomb Raider, Sleeping dogs, Metro LL, Far Cry 3, Skyrim) before and after the new "wonder driver". All I can say is that with my GTX 780 at stock, it does the sum total of nothing. I will upload the FRAPS bench viewer images in a little.

The games that have a built in benchmark are extremely easy to tell just how little this new driver does. Maybe a gain of 2% fps but that's within the margin of error. Skyrim lost 1 average FPS and even though it has no built-in benchmark, I recorded my run with a video camera and then did the exact same thing again. So much for 25%. Hitman gained about 2 fps but again, within the margin of error. Sleeping dogs gained about 1.5fps.which is nice but it's no 23% (I realize it says "up to" but come on...that was maybe 2%). Metro last light was within 0.2fps of each other, so again nothing there. Sniper Elite v2 was the one game where I actually saw a 3fps increase, which equals about 5-7%. Tomb raider lost 2 fps, but that is also within the margin of error.

I did a complete uninstall and erase of the driver, and a new clean install of the wonder driver. I am running windows 8.1.

This driver isn't bad by any means and anytime there's a new driver that isn't broken I am happy. But it seems their quoted gains are a bit outlandish. They should really specify what cards exactly that we see these gains from. I plan on going back tomorrow and re-doing them all as well as testing things such as splinter cell, battlefield, metro 2033, titanfall etc with another clean sweep of the driver.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> That's a mobile kepler, it should work with this driver nicely.


yeah driver should work well - that's what I thought.
Although shadowplay seems like it won't


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Definitely hurting from a PR standpoint. It seems to be pretty hit or miss from a performance standpoint on the top tier. I think NV would actually be trying to do more if Mantle was on more than two titles. Not to mention that A.) thief has been received poorly by most people, and B.) runs on UE3, which doesn't really require that much horse power to begin with. Nvidia definitely still has issues with BF4, but reports of "smooth game play" mean more to me than a gain of 5 FPS.
> 
> I look forward to the WHQL release of this driver.
> 
> People keep saying that this "is for the top tier" which I don't really agree with. People with older CPUs are seeing larger performance gains than those of us with ivy/haswell 4 cores, & sandy 6 cores.


I'm also not quite the fan of patching a leaky boat, so to speak. I like my software and components to work. You focus so much money and development improving dx11 when dx11 is going to be dead next year. Doesn't seem wise. It's like Activision still using the Quake 3 engine for all their Call of Duty games.


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> Did about 7 benchmark sessions with FRAPS frametime, fps etc of a few of the games they listed in the driver details (Sniper Elite, Hitman, Tomb Raider, Sleeping dogs, Metro LL, Far Cry 3, Skyrim) before and after the new "wonder driver". All I can say is that with my GTX 780 at stock, it does the sum total of nothing. I will upload the FRAPS bench viewer images in a little.
> 
> The games that have a built in benchmark are extremely easy to tell just how little this new driver does. Maybe a gain of 2% fps but that's within the margin of error. Skyrim lost 1 average FPS and even though it has no built-in benchmark, I recorded my run with a video camera and then did the exact same thing again. So much for 25%. Hitman gained about 2 fps but again, within the margin of error. Sleeping dogs gained about 1.5fps.which is nice but it's no 23% (I realize it says "up to" but come on...that was maybe 2%). Metro last light was within 0.2fps of each other, so again nothing there. Sniper Elite v2 was the one game where I actually saw a 3fps increase, which equals about 5-7%. Tomb raider lost 2 fps, but that is also within the margin of error.
> 
> I did a complete uninstall and erase of the driver, and a new clean install of the wonder driver. I am running windows 8.1.
> 
> This driver isn't bad by any means and anytime there's a new driver that isn't broken I am happy. But it seems their quoted gains are a bit outlandish. They should really specify what cards exactly that we see these gains from. I plan on going back tomorrow and re-doing them all as well as testing things such as splinter cell, battlefield, metro 2033, titanfall etc with another clean sweep of the driver.


What was your GPU utilization?


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> I'm also not quite the fan of patching a leaky boat, so to speak. I like my software and components to work. You focus so much money and development improving dx11 when dx11 is going to be dead next year. Doesn't seem wise. It's like Activision still using the Quake 3 engine for all their Call of Duty games.


DX 11 will not be dead next year. DX12 isn't even coming until next year, at which point it will be 2-3 years before it becomes the norm.
DX 11 released in 2008. I would say 2013 was the year of fully dx 11 titles. That's 5 years.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> What was your GPU utilization?


In all games it was 98-100%. Skyrim would occasionally drop to about 89 but it also did that on both drivers.


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> DX 11 will not be dead next year. DX12 isn't even coming until next year, at which point it will be 2-3 years before it becomes the norm.
> DX 11 release in 2008. I would say 2013 was the year of fully dx 11 titles. That's 5 years.


Unfortunately that's just not so. It'll be adopted much sooner because of XBone being native to DX12. It'll benefit all users and developers across the board and rumors are that anything dx11-11.2 should be compatible.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThorsMalice*
> 
> Tried Planetside 2 all Ultra except for flora and some shadows on my current system. Went from 100+vs100+ battles only getting 50-80fps to never dropping below 100fps average of 125fps, made the gameplay extremely smooth and my 144hz monitor absolutely loves it.


That is AWESOME news.


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Sorry, been about 35 new pages of posts since I last checked. Does Rome 2 get any benefit here?


I didn't, and quite a few others haven't as well

http://steamcommunity.com/app/214950/discussions/0/558752450011202651/


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-iceblade^*
> 
> I didn't, and quite a few others haven't as well
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/app/214950/discussions/0/558752450011202651/


Yea I couldn't wait. Found out my self. One guy posted after me said he got better performance but idk...


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Yea I couldn't wait. Found out my self. One guy posted after me said he got better performance but idk...


I saw a 10% improvement on Avg FPS, but more importantly now my FPS doesnt drop below 24..

I made a post with screens showing my improvement

I think it mostly benefits those of us with older CPUs...


----------



## 66racer

Seems like the 337.50 driver really did seem to boost performance in bf4 which I am happy about, only game I play and barely have time for that as well. Only thing is the game also has received updates since my last logs but here is my comparison on a gtx770, 2700k @ 4.8ghz and 1080p

*337.50 DM bf4 ultra no msaa 1080p
2014-04-07 1424mhz 7400mhz*

2014-04-07 16:17:35 - bf4 parcel storm
Frames: 53152 - Time: 526550ms - Avg: 100.944 - Min: 73 - Max: 183

2014-04-07 17:43:10 - bf4 flood zone
Frames: 85450 - Time: 754608ms - Avg: 113.238 - Min: 79 - Max: 201

2014-04-07 18:32:20 - bf4 hainan resort
Frames: 54180 - Time: 542259ms - Avg: 99.915 - Min: 64 - Max: 175

*older drivers (whichever driver was newest at the time, same settings as above)*

2013-11-29 08:24:01 - bf4 parcel storm
Frames: 24599 - Time: 268118ms - Avg: 91.747 - Min: 66 - Max: 151

2013-12-22 21:29:41 - bf4 parcel storm
Frames: 34051 - Time: 353873ms - Avg: 96.224 - Min: 60 - Max: 158

2013-11-29 13:28:51 - bf4 flood zone
Frames: 25990 - Time: 268041ms - Avg: 96.963 - Min: 59 - Max: 177

2013-12-21 21:44:37 - bf4 flood zone (server stutter?)
Frames: 26241 - Time: 264640ms - Avg: 99.157 - Min: 57 - Max: 150

2013-11-29 08:42:30 - bf4 hainan resort
Frames: 21707 - Time: 256372ms - Avg: 84.670 - Min: 52 - Max: 137


----------



## Redeemer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Seems like the 337.50 driver really did seem to boost performance in bf4 which I am happy about, only game I play and barely have time for that as well. Only thing is the game also has received updates since my last logs but here is my comparison on a gtx770, 2700k @ 4.8ghz and 1080p
> 
> *337.50 DM bf4 ultra no msaa 1080p
> 2014-04-07 1424mhz 7400mhz*
> 
> 2014-04-07 16:17:35 - bf4 parcel storm
> Frames: 53152 - Time: 526550ms - Avg: 100.944 - Min: 73 - Max: 183
> 
> 2014-04-07 17:43:10 - bf4 flood zone
> Frames: 85450 - Time: 754608ms - Avg: 113.238 - Min: 79 - Max: 201
> 
> 2014-04-07 18:32:20 - bf4 hainan resort
> Frames: 54180 - Time: 542259ms - Avg: 99.915 - Min: 64 - Max: 175
> 
> *older drivers (whichever driver was newest at the time, same settings as above)*
> 
> 2013-11-29 08:24:01 - bf4 parcel storm
> Frames: 24599 - Time: 268118ms - Avg: 91.747 - Min: 66 - Max: 151
> 
> 2013-12-22 21:29:41 - bf4 parcel storm
> Frames: 34051 - Time: 353873ms - Avg: 96.224 - Min: 60 - Max: 158
> 
> 2013-11-29 13:28:51 - bf4 flood zone
> Frames: 25990 - Time: 268041ms - Avg: 96.963 - Min: 59 - Max: 177
> 
> 2013-12-21 21:44:37 - bf4 flood zone (server stutter?)
> Frames: 26241 - Time: 264640ms - Avg: 99.157 - Min: 57 - Max: 150
> 
> 2013-11-29 08:42:30 - bf4 hainan resort
> Frames: 21707 - Time: 256372ms - Avg: 84.670 - Min: 52 - Max: 137


That's a very healthy boost, I am getting stutter in BF4 on a 780TI. I will try a reinstall hopefully that will help, if not back to previous drivers!


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> In all games it was 98-100%. Skyrim would occasionally drop to about 89 but it also did that on both drivers.


Yeah, you're seriously GPU-bound. A DX optimization driver shouldn't and didn't do anything for you.


----------



## ghostrider85

Any eta on the whql? I wonder how much boost will it give my dual 780 and 4770k in bf4 as i am cpu limited in that game.


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Any eta on the whql? I wonder how much boost will it give my dual 780 and 4770k in bf4 as i am cpu limited in that game.


I would actually estimate that you would see some great gains with the driver. It seems that the beefier your system is, especially SLI, the more performance you will get.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThorsMalice*
> 
> Tried Planetside 2 all Ultra except for flora and some shadows on my current system. Went from 100+vs100+ battles only getting 50-80fps to never dropping below 100fps average of 125fps, made the gameplay extremely smooth and my 144hz monitor absolutely loves it.


How is that possible?, is PlanetSide 2 even a DirectX 11 game? I thought it was still running DirectX 9.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Any eta on the whql? I wonder how much boost will it give my dual 780 and 4770k in bf4 as i am cpu limited in that game.


in the past it has taken around 2-4 weeks for the stable to come out.

GeForce 334.89 Driver - WHQL
Version: 334.89 - Release Date: Tue Feb 18, 2014

GeForce 334.67 Beta Driver - BETA
Version: 334.67 - Release Date: Mon Jan 27, 2014

GeForce 332.21 Driver - WHQL
Version: 332.21 - Release Date: Tue Jan 07, 2014

GeForce R331 Game Ready Driver - BETA
Version: 331.93 - Release Date: Wed Nov 27, 2013

I think it's safe to say it could be up to a month.
I would presume the STABLE will bring the SLI shadowplay bug fix + possibly more optimisation


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> How is that possible?, is PlanetSide 2 even a DirectX 11 game? I thought it was still running DirectX 9.


Magic lol. I dont know how people are getting DX9 games to see the benefit. The placebo is strong in this one.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I saw a 10% improvement on Avg FPS, but more importantly now my FPS doesnt drop below 24..
> 
> I made a post with screens showing my improvement
> 
> I think it mostly benefits those of us with older CPUs...


Yea I know but for me, absolutely no difference. Your CPU isn't old either. 2600k at 4.5 is still faster then a stock 4770k.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> How is that possible?, is PlanetSide 2 even a DirectX 11 game? I thought it was still running DirectX 9.


It's possible because the gains aren't limited to DX11 titles. Another example is Just Cause 2, which is DX10. Everyone has been reporting nice double digit gains in that.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Magic lol. I dont know how people are getting DX9 games to see the benefit. The placebo is strong in this one.


DX 9 games were more cpu dependent. DX 11 games weren't as much.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> It's possible because the gains aren't limited to DX11 titles. Another example is Just Cause 2, which is DX10. Everyone has been reporting nice double digit gains in that.


That's weird, seeing how PlanetSide 2 is a "the way it's meant to be played" title, you would think they would market this driver around PlanetSide 2 as well.


----------



## sir cuddles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-iceblade^*
> 
> I didn't, and quite a few others haven't as well
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/app/214950/discussions/0/558752450011202651/


I got a decent boost. I have a stock FX-8350 like the person in the steam thread you linked, and had similar performance with old drivers, around 60fps on Ultra. With the new drivers it boosted performance to 74fps on Ultra with SLI GTX 670. On fully maxed out settings 1200p, I get 45fps.


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Magic lol. I dont know how people are getting DX9 games to see the benefit. The placebo is strong in this one.


Or they could be seeing the effects of a unified rendering pipeline which had a few shared bottlenecks optimized out with the new driver. Gee I don't know.

My results:

~5-10 FPS improvement on 64-man Siege of Shanghai. I still have trouble maintaining 95% GPU usage, so there could be improvements.

My 337 Star Swarm run is 100% faster despite having more batches per frame, which is neat.


----------



## xSociety

Elric saw some amazing gains with his 690.


----------



## swiftypoison

Anyone tried [email protected]??


----------



## Dhalmel

Too bad the only couple of games I really play right now are DX9 only


----------



## sticks435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> It's possible because the gains aren't limited to DX11 titles. Another example is Just Cause 2, which is DX10. Everyone has been reporting nice double digit gains in that.


That must be true. I just fired up the Witcher 2 and set ubersampling from 1 to 2 and still getting 60FPS, where as before was getting mid 40's. My GPU doesn't even reach it's max clock anymore. Sadly I see no improvement on Crysis 3, though that could have been because my computer hung after blanking to black while installing them. Haven't tried FC3 or Borderlands 2 yet.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elric saw some amazing gains with his 690.


i dont know to me this is just a driver that some how makes your PC use more resources...
My 3930K is being used almost 100% on BF4 now... before it was just 40-50% and i have notice a gain on MIN FPS only

This drivers are just making my PC wattages usage higher, like 100watts more.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> i dont know to me this is just a driver that some how makes your PC use more resources...
> My 3930K is being used almost 100% on BF4 now... before it was just 40-50% and i have notice a gain on MIN FPS only
> 
> This drivers are just making my PC wattages usage higher, like 100watts more.


If anything thats the results of these drivers. If you are being CPU limited and have a CPU will a lot of cores it will make use of them.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

And a gain on max is all e-peen; min is what counts in terms of playability and performance-related experience, especially if you are trying to at least match a 96 or 120 Hz refresh on 1440P+, for example . Tho your numbers kinda make me scratch my head there...40-50% sounds very low for this game in general and 100 watts is a lot.


----------



## venomblade

Any idea on if it's ok to have the new Shader Cache on an SSD, and if not any way to switch it? Also, how much space it can take?


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venomblade*
> 
> Any idea on if it's ok to have the new Shader Cache on an SSD, and if not any way to switch it? Also, how much space it can take?


If your OS drive is an SSD, then it's being stored on your SSD.

You could always create a symbolic link to "move" the folder to another drive:

http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/16226/complete-guide-to-symbolic-links-symlinks-on-windows-or-linux/


----------



## venomblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> If your OS drive is an SSD, then it's being stored on your SSD.
> 
> You could always create a symbolic link to "move" the folder to another drive:
> 
> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/16226/complete-guide-to-symbolic-links-symlinks-on-windows-or-linux/


Good to know. I'd be more inclined to just keep it on my SSD as long as there's no detrimental effects. I recall reading, constant writing to SSDs can shorten life length. I'd assume Nvidia wouldn't make this feature ignoring something like that, so I'm hoping there'd be no issue with leaving the Shader Cache on the SSD.


----------



## skupples

Allot of things can lead to bottlenecks in the driver. It doesn't have to just be your CPU running @ 100%


----------



## error-id10t

Ignore the concern about writes to the SSD, that's old news and doesn't apply anymore. M4 that you have copes just fine with any amount of writes.


----------



## TFL Replica

Go to %TEMP%\NVIDIA Corporation and see how big your NV_Cache folder is. If it's not there, then you probably need to disable and then re-enable it in NVCP. Mine's ~64.1MB. As far as I can tell, it only happens once per shader, and it doesn't get wiped on reboot.


----------



## venomblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Ignore the concern about writes to the SSD, that's old news and doesn't apply anymore. M4 that you have copes just fine with any amount of writes.


Ahh now that's a weight off my shoulders, now here's to hoping there are some tangible differences with this new Shader Cache.


----------



## M1sT3rM4n

No significant improvement for my 680s in SLI + OC'ed 3930k to 4.4Ghz. In fact, Heaven benchmark figures fell from 69.7 to 69.2. Haven't gotten time to bench in-game and will do so tomorrow.


----------



## Thetbrett

I always play with some kind of fps limiter, i just want stability. When the rog swift 1440p comes out, and I upgrade my cards, more fps per driver will be more imporant. Horses for courses, but remember, these updates are FREE.
Edit: installed these drivers and have seen a few fps improvement on BSI, and MLL benches, same results Heaven and Valley, but the games did look smoother at similar frame rates, so happy with it, but I don't think these drivers are really aimed at my kind of rig.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1sT3rM4n*
> 
> No significant improvement for my 680s in SLI + OC'ed 3930k to 4.4Ghz. In fact, Heaven benchmark figures fell from 69.7 to 69.2. Haven't gotten time to bench in-game and will do so tomorrow.


While it is strange that numbers would drop, it does make plenty of sense that a GPU benchmark like heaven would see zero effect from a driver change aimed @ reducing CPU/driver overhead in GPU limiated scenarios. Heaven is 99.96% GPU.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> SLI Far Cry 3 for me has been much smoother for me. No more terrible micro-stuttering.


That's great news. It seems like every other driver breaks FC3 + SLI.


----------



## RussianC

Looks like my 680 does not like it one bit.


----------



## Peanuts4

Running them for a gtx 760 0 issues for Titanfall. I can't complain both the last driver release and these betas have been great for me.


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianC*
> 
> Looks like my 680 does not like it one bit.


Anybody else using a 680 having this problem too?


----------



## Olivon

I tried with a lot of games today and saw no strange behaviours.
Good gains on BF3 MP, Sleeping Dogs and Hitman Absolution.
Crysis 3 SP, Max Payne 3, Dirt Showdown and modded Skyrim works well, no problem.
Seems nVidia did a great job on this drivers !

Windows 7 64-bit
680L
2600K 4800MHz


----------



## skupples

Oh... Sleeping Dogs... That is by far one of the worst offenders of surround stuttering iv'e ever played. Will have to test that out this weekend.

I keep getting PMs to do some surround testing, idk how in depth it will be due to work schedule right now but i'll try to get some done.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> i dont know to me this is just a driver that some how makes your PC use more resources...
> My 3930K is being used almost 100% on BF4 now... before it was just 40-50% and i have notice a gain on MIN FPS only
> 
> This drivers are just making my PC wattages usage higher, like 100watts more.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


40-50% Gains in mins is massive! Mins are the most important imo. Nothing worse than choppy lows.

BTW the more a CPU or GPU is stressed, the more watts it will consume. New drivers stress CPU more with better utilization.


----------



## SmileMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> skyrim works well, metro also but bf4 is hell of a stutter. We will see if there is any diff when i go back to old whql ones (give me 10 mins)


Works OK for me, except the waves in paracel storm are stuttering very much.


----------



## jason387

*Star Swarm at Extreme with 335.23 drivers-*
===========================================================
Oxide Games
Star Swarm Stress Test - ©2013
C:\Users\Jonathan\Documents\Star Swarm\Output_14_04_08_1052.txt
Version 1.10
04/08/2014 10:52
===========================================================

== Hardware Configuration =================================
GPU: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 Ti
CPU: AuthenticAMD
AMD FX(tm)-6300 Six-Core Processor
Physical Cores: 3
Logical Cores: 6
Physical Memory: 4292399104
Allocatable Memory: 140737488224256
===========================================================

== Configuration ==========================================
API: DirectX
Scenario: ScenarioFollow.csv
User Input: Disabled
Resolution: 1920x1080
Fullscreen: True
GameCore Update: 16.6 ms
Bloom Quality: High
PointLight Quality: High
ToneCurve Quality: High
Glare Overdraw: 16
Shading Samples: 64
Shade Quality: Mid
Deferred Contexts: Disabled
Temporal AA Duration: 16
Temporal AA Time Slice: 2
Detailed Frame Info: Off
===========================================================

== Results ================================================
Test Duration: 360 Seconds
Total Frames: 8646

Average FPS: 24.01
Average Unit Count: 3734
Maximum Unit Count: 5431
Average Batches/MS: 439.90
Maximum Batches/MS: 1091.61
Average Batch Count: 19186
Maximum Batch Count: 85724
===========================================================

_*Same settings with 337.50 Beta Drivers-*_
===========================================================
Oxide Games
Star Swarm Stress Test - ©2013
C:\Users\Jonathan\Documents\Star Swarm\Output_14_04_08_1230.txt
Version 1.10
04/08/2014 12:30
===========================================================

== Hardware Configuration =================================
GPU: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 Ti
CPU: AuthenticAMD
AMD FX(tm)-6300 Six-Core Processor
Physical Cores: 3
Logical Cores: 6
Physical Memory: 4292399104
Allocatable Memory: 140737488224256
===========================================================

== Configuration ==========================================
API: DirectX
Scenario: ScenarioFollow.csv
User Input: Disabled
Resolution: 1920x1080
Fullscreen: True
GameCore Update: 16.6 ms
Bloom Quality: High
PointLight Quality: High
ToneCurve Quality: High
Glare Overdraw: 16
Shading Samples: 64
Shade Quality: Mid
Deferred Contexts: Disabled
Temporal AA Duration: 16
Temporal AA Time Slice: 2
Detailed Frame Info: Off
===========================================================

== Results ================================================
Test Duration: 360 Seconds
Total Frames: 12223

Average FPS: 33.95
Average Unit Count: 4186
Maximum Unit Count: 5648
Average Batches/MS: 550.47
Maximum Batches/MS: 1685.40
Average Batch Count: 16521
Maximum Batch Count: 78248
===========================================================


----------



## SmileMan

Well Star Swarm seems have a nice boost in performance, even for mid-range single gpu systems!


----------



## jason387

Here's Thief all maxed out except for SSAA.
*Driver 335.23*


*Driver 337.50 Beta*


----------



## Luck100

Tried the new drivers with BF4 multiplayer last night. I didn't run benches but the improvement was big enough to be obvious. Average and min FPS are both improved, by enough that I can turn on 2 x MSAA and still have better FPS than I did before the update. GPU temps went up, probably due to higher utilization. I'm really impressed with the improved smoothness and lack of stutter.

Running 1440p with SLI GTX 670's, all settings ultra + 2xMSAA.


----------



## Midgethulk

Batman Arkham City:
335.23
Min:44
Max: 157
average: 98

337.50
Min:41
Max: 163
average: 101

3Dmark:
335.23
9718
337.50
9592
Results

Not sure if I am too happy about this.


----------



## SmileMan

Try running paracel storm rush, and look at the waves.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> Anybody else using a 680 having this problem too?


from my brief tests, I saw up to 33% increase in fps with my sli 680s, see my Sig for more info


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Excellent news, I have no issues with the 780Ti I have but I never dismiss the extra performance benefits from drivers, after all, the hardware is only as good as the Drivers that drive them..no pun intended lol.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> If your OS drive is an SSD, then it's being stored on your SSD.
> 
> You could always create a symbolic link to "move" the folder to another drive:
> 
> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/16226/complete-guide-to-symbolic-links-symlinks-on-windows-or-linux/[/quote
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> If your OS drive is an SSD, then it's being stored on your SSD.
> 
> You could always create a symbolic link to "move" the folder to another drive:
> 
> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/16226/complete-guide-to-symbolic-links-symlinks-on-windows-or-linux/
> 
> 
> 
> Question, I have Windows 8 installed on my SSD. If a game is installed on my 1TB storage HDD, should I presume that the shader cache is on my SSD and not my HDD?
Click to expand...


----------



## ellessess

Removed


----------



## TFL Replica

If your OS partition is on an SSD, then the Shader Cache will on the SSD too. You can verify this by going to %temp%\NVIDIA Corporation .


----------



## Tagkaman

I've observed a solid boost in Need for Speed Most Wanted (2013) from about 45fps to a solid 60fps.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> yeah driver should work well - that's what I thought.
> Although shadowplay seems like it won't


Well outside of desktop keplers it is limited to a few mobile chips.

http://www.geforce.com/geforce-experience/system-requirements

The 750M is not a GTX unit so I guess it is not supported.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> I've observed a solid boost in Need for Speed Most Wanted (2013) from about 45fps to a solid 60fps.


What about Need for Speed Rivals?


----------



## revro

anyone tried Star Citizen hangar module yet?









last SC patch made gpu usage to go from 99% to about 80% so this driver could help


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Asus DC2 GTX670 on water. 38c during tests. 1293MHz core for both tests, 3703MHz memory for both.

*331.82 driver*


*337.50 driver*


Have yet to try JC2, FC3, or BF4 yet....


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> If your OS partition is on an SSD, then the Shader Cache will on the SSD too. You can verify this by going to _%temp%\NVIDIA Corporation_ .


83mb here on my SSD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Well outside of desktop keplers it is limited to a few mobile chips.
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/geforce-experience/system-requirements
> 
> The 750M is not a GTX unit so I guess it is not supported.


I see - that's a shame


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> If your OS partition is on an SSD, then the Shader Cache will on the SSD too. You can verify this by going to _%temp%\NVIDIA Corporation_ .


You da man.


----------



## ellessess

Removed


----------



## seepra

My 3DMark 11 score went from P4150 to P3900, I'm on a Lenovo Y500 with two GT650M SLI and an i7 3630QM. Weird.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Yep happens to me on Assetto Corsa;

Image quality is now inadequate, stutter all over the place, fps is ridicules from 17-120


----------



## nirv

I'm very impressed with this driver but I noticed something interesting.

I play games at 2560x1600 on my 30" ZR30W monitor. I own an EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti. I record a lot of video, and I noticed that the video now captures in 1920x1200 when previously it was 1728x1080. When playing the .mp4 videos in VLC, you can see that information in Tools -> Codec Information (or CTRL+J). I wanted to know whether the h264 chip on the card actually captures in 1200p or is NVIDIA cheating and upscaling the 1080p to 1200p? I'm not sure.

So I took screenshots in my VLC player to compare the quality of text between the two drivers and two resolutions. Here are the results:

335.23 ShadowPlay recording full quality (1080p): 

337.50 ShadowPlay recording full quality (1200p): 

I wonder if eventually I'll be able to capture at full 1600p at this rate. What are your thoughts?


----------



## jmcosta

have you guys seen this review http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/amd_radeon_r9_295x2_review,29.html
that hitman improvement holysmokes


----------



## ellessess

Removed


----------



## skupples

Not really sure why people are expecting GPU benchmarks, & 100% GPU bound games to show any improvements.

3D mark is a GPU benchmark.

Metro:LL always has stuttering.

Batman arkham City is going to be GPU bound on any CPU under 5 years old. Arkham Origins may respond better, as it tends to obe CPU bound.

Valley is 99.99% GPU bound.

Heaven is 99.97& GPU bound...

It is strange that people are getting lower results in GPU benchmarks though.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Good job Red team, keeping Nvidia's Motivation high


----------



## skupples

I noticed they removed the "open GL only" portion from the Triple-buffering tab... I wonder if this means it will now work in DX w/o having to use RivaTuner to force it on.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellessess*
> 
> Higher Min FPS and Avg FPS but lower Max FPS. I suppose it's better to have a higher average and the stuttering seems to have disappeared since flashing my VBIOS back to default.


Of course. Extra frames on the high end gains you nothing tangible. It's the minimum that matters the most in terms of playability.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Not really sure why people are expecting GPU benchmarks, & 100% GPU bound games to show any improvements.
> 
> 3D mark is a GPU benchmark.
> 
> Metro:LL always has stuttering.
> 
> Batman arkham City is going to be GPU bound on any CPU under 5 years old. Arkham Origins may respond better, as it tends to obe CPU bound.
> 
> Valley is 99.99% GPU bound.
> 
> Heaven is 99.97& GPU bound...
> 
> It is strange that people are getting lower results in GPU benchmarks though.


Thanks. And yes a little strange but there are so many differing factors in the equation between different machines. And a new driver install could help bring to the surface other underlying issues too.

Edit: Haven't tried them yet; collected some numbers last night first still on old.


----------



## skupples

does it Metro last light rely heavily on openGL?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> does it Metro last light rely heavily on openGL?


Metro Last Light is DX11.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> does it Metro last light rely heavily on openGL?


That's only for Linux, and even then it doesn't support DX11-like features of the original game fully.


----------



## ellessess

Removed


----------



## MerkageTurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellessess*
> 
> GTX 770? I've reformatted my SSD and reinstalled windows 8.1 along with 335.23 and all stuttering has gone.


I have the GTX 780TI.


----------



## BBEG

Got my first driver crash last night on 337.50 after exiting COD4 multiplayer. Solid minute and a half of screen flickering, blacking out, flickering, blacking out, and ultimately it rebooted my computer.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> Got my first driver crash last night on 337.50 after exiting COD4 multiplayer. Solid minute and a half of screen flickering, blacking out, flickering, blacking out, and ultimately it rebooted my computer.


i see the problem here... COD4...


----------



## M1sT3rM4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Oh... Sleeping Dogs... That is by far one of the worst offenders of surround stuttering iv'e ever played. Will have to test that out this weekend.
> 
> I keep getting PMs to do some surround testing, idk how in depth it will be due to work schedule right now but i'll try to get some done.


I tested a bit of SD last night while running around in the downtown area. Everything's maxed out with high-resolution texture @ 1920*1080 and I didn't see frames drop below 55s-60s.


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> i see the problem here... COD4...


Hater!

Gonna try Sleeping Dogs, Tomb Raider, and maybe some Dust: Elysian Tail tonight. Of those I'll probably spend more time on Dust. Stupidly fun little game...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1sT3rM4n*
> 
> I tested a bit of SD last night while running around in the downtown area. Everything's maxed out with high-resolution texture @ 1920*1080 and I didn't see frames drop below 55s-60s.


sounds pretty good. I use to have serious frame rate drops in sleeping dogs but It is hard to compare due to me using surround. I was using an i5 at the time, powered by two low clocked titans.


----------



## pez

I seen a couple people mention Borderlands 2, but didn't really see any results; anyone tried it yet? I know personally I'm getting dips down to the 40's with everything maxed. View distance effects it by a good bit, though.


----------



## M1sT3rM4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I seen a couple people mention Borderlands 2, but didn't really see any results; anyone tried it yet? I know personally I'm getting dips down to the 40's with everything maxed. View distance effects it by a good bit, though.


Nvidia has yet to address the liquid lag when PhysX is turned on to high. It's been a prevalent issue ever since the game was released almost two years ago.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> That's weird, seeing how PlanetSide 2 is a "the way it's meant to be played" title, you would think they would market this driver around PlanetSide 2 as well.


PS2 is very hard to benchmark - that's the problem. It's an MMOFPS where the biggest gains would be in 100 v 100 combat, which is way harder than bf4 to bench (which maxes at 32v32 with less vehicles, variability etc)


----------



## feniks

interesting thread! can't wait the new WHQL with those improvements.
670 SLI here, wondering how it comes out in real life ... and hoping there is no game-breaking bugs or CTD issues with new drivers ...


----------



## SkyNetSTI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> *interesting thread! can't wait the new WHQL with those improvements.*
> 670 SLI here, wondering how it comes out in real life ... and hoping there is no game-breaking bugs or CTD issues with new drivers ...


Can't wait to get back home to test this driver.


----------



## mtbiker033

no problems here with these drivers, working great


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RussianC*
> 
> Looks like my 680 does not like it one bit.
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody else using a 680 having this problem too?
Click to expand...

Problem?


----------



## OutlawII

Working good in Arma 3 seems like about a 10 fps gain for me,running at 2560x1440.


----------



## jason387

These new drivers increased my cpu usage in BF4. Did anyone else notice it?


----------



## M1sT3rM4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> Working good in Arma 3 seems like about a 10 fps gain for me,running at 2560x1440.


What was your FPS average?


----------



## Paladin Goo

Fixed my SLI issues in Far Cry 3 (and blood dragon). Didn't think that'd ever be fixed.


----------



## Razor 116

It would be nice to see a comparison between Windows 8/8.1 and Windows 7 with this driver.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> These new drivers increased my cpu usage in BF4. Did anyone else notice it?


That's one of the goals of it, lol

more hardware load more fps


----------



## TAr

Finally this driver worked with cod ghost
I'm getting over 150fps in sli mode with gtx titans
I used to get 45 FPS when enabling sli mode with max settings


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1sT3rM4n*
> 
> Nvidia has yet to address the liquid lag when PhysX is turned on to high. It's been a prevalent issue ever since the game was released almost two years ago.


Seems PhysX is ok for me, though with 335.xx drivers, I was getting quite a bit of crashes. It seems fine now, just more of a drop from view distance/AF.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> That's one of the goals of it, lol
> 
> more hardware load more fps


Awesome. Thought it would reduce cpu usage or something







. So then that's really good


----------



## xentrox

Any feedback on BF4 numbers with 680? Does this even do anything for us. I know it says GTX700 series, and 770 is a 680 rebrand so it's got me thinking if we're going to get any gain from it.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xentrox*
> 
> Any feedback on BF4 numbers with 680? Does this even do anything for us. I know it says GTX700 series, and 770 is a 680 rebrand so it's got me thinking if we're going to get any gain from it.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1480050/new-nvidia-337-50-drivers-battlefield-4-benchmarks-ht-on-vs-ht-off/0_30


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> It would be nice to see a comparison between Windows 8/8.1 and Windows 7 with this driver.


would have to agree. Would love to see a DX11.2 Vs. DX11 comparison, in BF4/Starswarm.


----------



## ellessess

Removed


----------



## Paladin Goo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellessess*
> 
> I actually have no idea what's going on anymore.
> 
> Did another Windows 8.1 reformat and install and installed 337.50 and now games appear to be acting normal with no FPS drops and no stuttering... This is good, really good. Let's just hope it stays this way.
> 
> I'm wondering if it may have something to do with the recent Windows 8.1 Spring Update? Probably not but at least I'm not getting stuttering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOO TO FPS GAINS


I have the spring update (have had it for the last month). No issues of that sort


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1sT3rM4n*
> 
> Nvidia has yet to address the liquid lag when PhysX is turned on to high. It's been a prevalent issue ever since the game was released almost two years ago.


Yup and until PhysX doesn't kill 75% of my FPS, it will remain a gimmick. I didn't buy a 780 Ti to play on medium settings!


----------



## Paladin Goo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Yup and until PhysX doesn't kill 75% of my FPS, it will remain a gimmick. I didn't buy a 780 Ti to play on medium settings!


I wouldn't call physx a "gimmick". Some of what it does is awesome I could never go without it now


----------



## xentrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1480050/new-nvidia-337-50-drivers-battlefield-4-benchmarks-ht-on-vs-ht-off/0_30


Thank you sir. I just went over there.. and boy.. I really gotta try these new drivers haha.


----------



## djriful

I ran Metro Last Light on this driver with GTX TITAN. I have never seen this smooth game play with 4xAA + max setting 1440p. I remember I was having enormous lag and FPS stuttering and. I quit the game because of that.


----------



## jason387

*Just Cause 2 Settings*


_*Just Cause 2 Concrete Jungle - Driver 335.23- CPU at 4.4Ghz*_


_*Just Cause 2 Concrete Jungle - Driver 337.50 Beta- CPU at 4.4Ghz*_


_*Just Cause 2 Concrete Jungle - Driver 337.50 Beta- CPU at 4.8Ghz*_


----------



## djriful

Also finally able to run Witcher 2 with Ubersampling smoothly!


----------



## Anarion

Most people reporting improvements. Minor ones and some bigger. Anyone knows when WHQL is expected to be released?


----------



## sticks435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Also finally able to run Witcher 2 with Ubersampling smoothly!


Yep, same here. When I installed it a few weeks ago I used TW2 tweaker and manually maxed everything except that, which I set to 1. That enabled anisotropic filtering, but not actually ubersampling from what I understand. I had seem someone else say they were able to use it now with this new driver, so I tried it and yep, I get a solid 60 FPS now when looking around after existing the tent in the very beginning mission. Was getting as low was 45 before. Bet Sleeping Dogs is the same way with it's Extreme AA preset, but I already finished that one lol.


----------



## ellessess

Removed


----------



## Redeemer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I ran Metro Last Light on this driver with GTX TITAN. I have never seen this smooth game play with 4xAA + max setting 1440p. I remember I was having enormous lag and FPS stuttering and. I quit the game because of that.


Ok but what FPS are you getting at those setting?


----------



## Cyro999

Did anyone else test sc2? I saw little to no improvement (if it changed at all)


----------



## Ryleh

This driver is much better then the last WQHL. Fixed some corruption/lock-ups I was getting in Windows and it has definitely given me more consistent gameplay.


----------



## Horsemama1956

I can run PhysX Particles on High in Assassins Creed IV without annoying stuttering now.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Got screen flickering on my 2nd monitor. Never had this problem before with any other driver update


----------



## SKLH

Hi I am using GTX660 will I get performance improvements If I update to 337.50


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Did anyone else test sc2? I saw little to no improvement (if it changed at all)


probably 2-4 weeks based on previous nvidia releases.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anarion*
> 
> Most people reporting improvements. Minor ones and some bigger. Anyone knows when WHQL is expected to be released?


SC is DX9, this is DX11 optimizations.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> PS2 is very hard to benchmark - that's the problem. It's an MMOFPS where the biggest gains would be in 100 v 100 combat, which is way harder than bf4 to bench (which maxes at 32v32 with less vehicles, variability etc)


Completely agreed.

They've done it before though: http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/guides/planetside-2-tweak-guide#5

And given that PlanetSide 2 is probably one of the most CPU dependent games out there right now, plus the fact that its an NVIDIA powered title, you would think they would want to reap the benefits of this "wonder" driver by displaying the gains it provides on PlanetSide 2.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKLH*
> 
> Hi I am using GTX660 will I get performance improvements If I update to 337.50


Yes
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> probably 2-4 weeks based on previous nvidia releases.
> SC is DX9, this is DX11 optimizations.


And yet Just Cause 2 (dx10) has massive gains?

Nobody really seems sure whats up with it, hence the testing


----------



## Exilon

Hm, I just realized that my Afterburner had quit out on me and my 780 was locked to 1000/6000 MHz. Bumped it back up to 1250/7000 MHz and BF4 maintains a minimum of 85 FPS while watching the tower fall in a 64-player Shanghai server. This is on a 4.2 GHz i7-4770K, but it's still CPU bottlenecked on that map. How does a similar system using Mantle cope with that scene?


----------



## Yungbenny911

I just did a Star Swarm benchmark with my *3770k @ 4.8Ghz - GTX 770 @ 1372Mhz/1928Mhz*. The result speaks for itself









*Driver version: 334.89 Vs 337.50, Windows 8.1*



Spoiler: 334.89 --- 48.96 FPS



== Results ================================================
Test Duration: 360 Seconds
Total Frames: 17626

*Average FPS: 48.96*
Average Unit Count: 4529
Maximum Unit Count: 6170
Average Batches/MS: 873.43
Maximum Batches/MS: 2046.13
Average Batch Count: 19731
Maximum Batch Count: 161809
===========================================================





Spoiler: 337.50 Shader Cache ON --- 58 FPS



== Results ================================================
Test Duration: 360 Seconds
Total Frames: 20930

*Average FPS: 58.14*
Average Unit Count: 4424
Maximum Unit Count: 5504
Average Batches/MS: 1114.85
Maximum Batches/MS: 3488.74
Average Batch Count: 21181
Maximum Batch Count: 162540
===========================================================





Spoiler: 337.50 Shader Cache OFF --- 74.61 FPS



== Results ================================================
Test Duration: 360 Seconds
Total Frames: 26860

*Average FPS: 74.61*
Average Unit Count: 4608
Maximum Unit Count: 6198
Average Batches/MS: 1289.78
Maximum Batches/MS: 4605.79
Average Batch Count: 18512
Maximum Batch Count: 124475
===========================================================



*That's 54% increase in performance*







. I definitely wasn't expecting that much with a 3770k @ 4.8 Ghz. I wonder why Shader Cache "ON" results in lesser performance than it "OFF"...







. I would test BF4 when i have the time: I played it yesterday, but i had v-sync "ON" so i could not really tell since FPS was capped at 75 all the time...


----------



## SmileMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKLH*
> 
> Hi I am using GTX660 will I get performance improvements If I update to 337.50


Yes, but not much. The difference isn't really worth it with a mid range gpu, or you must have a very weak cpu.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Yes
> And yet Just Cause 2 (dx10) has massive gains?
> 
> Nobody really seems sure whats up with it, hence the testing


10 & 11 are much more similar than 11 & 9.

still is cryptic though.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I just did a Star Swarm benchmark with my *3770k @ 4.8Ghz - GTX 770 @ 1372Mhz/1928Mhz*. The result speaks for itself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Driver version: 334.89 Vs 337.50, Windows 8.1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 334.89 --- 48.96 FPS
> 
> 
> 
> == Results ================================================
> Test Duration: 360 Seconds
> Total Frames: 17626
> 
> *Average FPS: 48.96*
> Average Unit Count: 4529
> Maximum Unit Count: 6170
> Average Batches/MS: 873.43
> Maximum Batches/MS: 2046.13
> Average Batch Count: 19731
> Maximum Batch Count: 161809
> ===========================================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 337.50 Shader Cache ON --- 58 FPS
> 
> 
> 
> == Results ================================================
> Test Duration: 360 Seconds
> Total Frames: 20930
> 
> *Average FPS: 58.14*
> Average Unit Count: 4424
> Maximum Unit Count: 5504
> Average Batches/MS: 1114.85
> Maximum Batches/MS: 3488.74
> Average Batch Count: 21181
> Maximum Batch Count: 162540
> ===========================================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 337.50 Shader Cache OFF --- 74.61 FPS
> 
> 
> 
> == Results ================================================
> Test Duration: 360 Seconds
> Total Frames: 26860
> 
> *Average FPS: 74.61*
> Average Unit Count: 4608
> Maximum Unit Count: 6198
> Average Batches/MS: 1289.78
> Maximum Batches/MS: 4605.79
> Average Batch Count: 18512
> Maximum Batch Count: 124475
> ===========================================================
> 
> 
> 
> *That's 54% increase in performance*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I definitely wasn't expecting that much with a 3770k @ 4.8 Ghz. I wonder why Shader Cache "ON" results in lesser performance than it "OFF"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I would test BF4 when i have the time: I played it yesterday, but i had v-sync "ON" so i could not really tell since FPS was capped at 75 all the time...


Hmm, shader cache off results in even more performance in CPU bound situations? That's interesting considering that on is the default setting for that.

Will have to do some more testing tomorrow.


----------



## diceman2037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> MSi gt60 ( 780m + i7-4700mq ) testing firestrike
> 
> 335.23
> 
> 
> 
> 337.50


*facepalms*

stop using GPU bound benchmarks to test a CPU bounding alleviation driver.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Hmm, shader cache off results in even more performance in CPU bound situations? That's interesting considering that on is the default setting for that.
> 
> Will have to do some more testing tomorrow.


I ran the benchmark multiple times to be sure and i got similar results. Shader cache "OFF" always stayed in the mid 70's, and "ON" always in the mid/high 50's


----------



## Vagrant Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I just did a Star Swarm benchmark with my *3770k @ 4.8Ghz - GTX 770 @ 1372Mhz/1928Mhz*. The result speaks for itself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Driver version: 334.89 Vs 337.50, Windows 8.1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 334.89 --- 48.96 FPS
> 
> 
> 
> == Results ================================================
> Test Duration: 360 Seconds
> Total Frames: 17626
> 
> *Average FPS: 48.96*
> Average Unit Count: 4529
> Maximum Unit Count: 6170
> Average Batches/MS: 873.43
> Maximum Batches/MS: 2046.13
> Average Batch Count: 19731
> Maximum Batch Count: 161809
> ===========================================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 337.50 Shader Cache ON --- 58 FPS
> 
> 
> 
> == Results ================================================
> Test Duration: 360 Seconds
> Total Frames: 20930
> 
> *Average FPS: 58.14*
> Average Unit Count: 4424
> Maximum Unit Count: 5504
> Average Batches/MS: 1114.85
> Maximum Batches/MS: 3488.74
> Average Batch Count: 21181
> Maximum Batch Count: 162540
> ===========================================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 337.50 Shader Cache OFF --- 74.61 FPS
> 
> 
> 
> == Results ================================================
> Test Duration: 360 Seconds
> Total Frames: 26860
> 
> *Average FPS: 74.61*
> Average Unit Count: 4608
> Maximum Unit Count: 6198
> Average Batches/MS: 1289.78
> Maximum Batches/MS: 4605.79
> Average Batch Count: 18512
> Maximum Batch Count: 124475
> ===========================================================
> 
> 
> 
> *That's 54% increase in performance*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I definitely wasn't expecting that much with a 3770k @ 4.8 Ghz. I wonder why Shader Cache "ON" results in lesser performance than it "OFF"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I would test BF4 when i have the time: I played it yesterday, but i had v-sync "ON" so i could not really tell since FPS was capped at 75 all the time...


Isn't that a bigger performance increase than what AMD cards got out of Mantle over DX on the Starswarm bench?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> Bumped it back up to 1250/7000 MHz and BF4 maintains a minimum of 85 FPS while watching the tower fall in a 64-player Shanghai server.










My 780 Ti used to struggle with that scene every time (at similar clocks).

Oh, I see you're at 1080P...







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anarion*
> 
> Most people reporting improvements. Minor ones and some bigger. Anyone knows when WHQL is expected to be released?


Hopefully before AMD gets theirs. Though I suppose that's the lesser race of this war.


----------



## diceman2037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Although at the end of the day, I gotta say that AMD's approach with Mantle will pay bigger dividends for us the consumers and for developers in the long run.


it won't do anything of the sort.


----------



## neo0031

Any mention of performance improvements for Final Fantasy XIV : ARR? Not the most AAA game, I know. But thought I'd ask. Experiencing low GPU usage in game at times, that's all.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vagrant Storm*
> 
> Isn't that a bigger performance increase than what AMD cards got out of Mantle over DX on the Starswarm bench?


It's Insane!







. I ran the benchmark multiple times just to make sure it was not an anomaly.


----------



## Redeemer

Star Swarm

i5 @ 4.8Ghz
780TI

== Configuration ==========================================
API: DirectX
Scenario: ScenarioFollow.csv
User Input: Disabled
Resolution: 1920x1080
Fullscreen: True
GameCore Update: 16.6 ms
Bloom Quality: High
PointLight Quality: High
ToneCurve Quality: High
Glare Overdraw: 16
Shading Samples: 64
Shade Quality: Mid
Deferred Contexts: Disabled
Temporal AA Duration: 16
Temporal AA Time Slice: 2
Detailed Frame Info: Off
===========================================================

== Results ================================================
Test Duration: 360 Seconds
Total Frames: 29777

Average FPS: 82.71
Average Unit Count: 4554
Maximum Unit Count: 5976
Average Batches/MS: 1177.59
Maximum Batches/MS: 4666.40
Average Batch Count: 16893
Maximum Batch Count: 128420
===========================================================


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diceman2037*
> 
> it won't do anything of the sort.


The biggest thing to come out of Mantle is MS/NV/Intel getting off of their duffs & finally cranking out a new DX rev.


----------



## sticks435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> SC is DX9, this is DX11 optimizations.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> And yet Just Cause 2 (dx10) has massive gains?
> 
> Nobody really seems sure whats up with it, hence the testing


Yeah, several people have reported big gains in Witcher 2, which is also DX9 game, so something must have happened to improve that path also. I believe on the Geforce site, NV said they would reveal what they did when the WHQL is released, so will probably have to wait till then to know for sure.


----------



## diceman2037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> How is that possible?, is PlanetSide 2 even a DirectX 11 game? I thought it was still running DirectX 9.


the nvidia article mentioned that DX9 games could also benefit.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> As with 337.50 Beta's single-GPU DirectX 11 optimisations, CPU overhead reductions apply globally, benefitting the majority of DirectX 9, DirectX 10, and DirectX 11 games the instant they go on sale.


http://www.geforce.co.uk/whats-new/articles/nvidia-geforce-337-50-beta-performance-driver


----------



## diceman2037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> It's possible because the gains aren't limited to DX11 titles. Another example is Just Cause 2, which is DX10. Everyone has been reporting nice double digit gains in that.


Bad comparison,

all dx10 games are rendered through the DirectX11 runtime on 7 and higher.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> http://www.geforce.co.uk/whats-new/articles/nvidia-geforce-337-50-beta-performance-driver


which is why I rate this over Mantle any day of the week.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> which is why I rate this over Mantle any day of the week.


AMD made Nvidia step up their game


----------



## friend'scatdied

Yeah, but AMD did this same kind of thing three times in just one year during the 79XX series (CAP 12.2, 12.7, 12.11). Arguably the benefit by the very end (even just 12.11 alone) was more substantive and repeatable than 337.50 seems to be.

I wonder what else red and green are holding back from us...









I think a really interesting question is whether the improvements from these drivers make the 770 and 780 equal to or better than the 280X and 290/X respectively. Back in Catalyst 12.11, the 7950/7970 hopped over the 670/680.


----------



## diceman2037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The biggest thing to come out of Mantle is MS/NV/Intel getting off of their duffs & finally cranking out a new DX rev.


you keep believing that (wrong) story.

DirectX 12 has been indev for just over 4 years now, well before mantle was even though of, and within the same time frame that AMD LIED ABOUT THERE NEVER BEING A DIRECTX12


----------



## diceman2037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I noticed they removed the "open GL only" portion from the Triple-buffering tab... I wonder if this means it will now work in DX w/o having to use RivaTuner to force it on.


they removed that ages ago,

and no.


----------



## skupples

http://www.extremetech.com/gaming/180088-nvidias-questionable-geforce-337-50-driver-or-why-you-shouldnt-trust-manufacturer-provided-numbers

bench mark roundup, & bashing, all in one place.

They call NVidia out for using a 3960x in their testing. I checked their mantle article, they didn't call AMD out for using a 3930k & then reporting something like 70% performance gains...







biased journalist is biased.


----------



## diceman2037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellessess*
> 
> I actually have no idea what's going on anymore.
> 
> Did another Windows 8.1 reformat and install and installed 337.50 and now games appear to be acting normal with no FPS drops and no stuttering... This is good, really good. Let's just hope it stays this way.
> 
> I'm wondering if it may have something to do with the recent Windows 8.1 Spring Update? Probably not but at least I'm not getting stuttering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOO TO FPS GAINS


It may, i suggest installing the latest SATA/AHCI drivers.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Not seeing any gains in performance. Bf4 dayz diablo3. I did just update the drivers from the gforce experiance thing. Btw thats broken too. Causes my pc to completely hang up.. So maybe i should reinstall but i dought thatll help


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I just did a Star Swarm benchmark with my *3770k @ 4.8Ghz - GTX 770 @ 1372Mhz/1928Mhz*. The result speaks for itself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Driver version: 334.89 Vs 337.50, Windows 8.1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 334.89 --- 48.96 FPS
> 
> 
> 
> == Results ================================================
> Test Duration: 360 Seconds
> Total Frames: 17626
> 
> *Average FPS: 48.96*
> Average Unit Count: 4529
> Maximum Unit Count: 6170
> Average Batches/MS: 873.43
> Maximum Batches/MS: 2046.13
> Average Batch Count: 19731
> Maximum Batch Count: 161809
> ===========================================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 337.50 Shader Cache ON --- 58 FPS
> 
> 
> 
> == Results ================================================
> Test Duration: 360 Seconds
> Total Frames: 20930
> 
> *Average FPS: 58.14*
> Average Unit Count: 4424
> Maximum Unit Count: 5504
> Average Batches/MS: 1114.85
> Maximum Batches/MS: 3488.74
> Average Batch Count: 21181
> Maximum Batch Count: 162540
> ===========================================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 337.50 Shader Cache OFF --- 74.61 FPS
> 
> 
> 
> == Results ================================================
> Test Duration: 360 Seconds
> Total Frames: 26860
> 
> *Average FPS: 74.61*
> Average Unit Count: 4608
> Maximum Unit Count: 6198
> Average Batches/MS: 1289.78
> Maximum Batches/MS: 4605.79
> Average Batch Count: 18512
> Maximum Batch Count: 124475
> ===========================================================
> 
> 
> 
> *That's 54% increase in performance*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I definitely wasn't expecting that much with a 3770k @ 4.8 Ghz. I wonder why Shader Cache "ON" results in lesser performance than it "OFF"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I would test BF4 when i have the time: I played it yesterday, but i had v-sync "ON" so i could not really tell since FPS was capped at 75 all the time...


I just turn that off, and im getting more stuttering with it off.... same FPS tho and my CPU utilization has decrease as well... *so this so called wonder drivers they just make your CPU work harder thats it*. the good think doesnt come from a better optimization on your GPU, but your CPU.

*This is CPU usage with it ON on that i put early today*



*This one is with it OFF cpu usage about 20% less meaning less CPU wattage usage.*


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> I just turn that off, and im getting more stuttering with it off.... same FPS tho and my CPU utilization has decrease as well... *so this so called wonder drivers they just make your CPU work harder thats it*. the good think doesnt come from a better optimization on your GPU, but your CPU.
> 
> *This is CPU usage with it ON on that i put early today*
> 
> 
> 
> *This one is with it OFF cpu usage about 20% less meaning less CPU wattage usage.*


Yea that's a good thing, we'd all rather have a quad core CPU at 100% load with 100fps rather than 40% load with 40fps

if you're concerned about power usage, underclock it to match the power usage, it'll probably still perform better w/ new driver


----------



## MerkageTurk

Can a fellow try ASSETTO CORSA for me please; I have lower fps, plus stutter all over; before these driver with full grid of 24 cars I had good fps and no stuttering, however, now with 8 cars I have low frames and stutters


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> I just turn that off, and im getting more stuttering with it off.... same FPS tho and my CPU utilization has decrease as well... *so this so called wonder drivers they just make your CPU work harder thats it*. the good think doesnt come from a better optimization on your GPU, but your CPU.
> 
> *This is CPU usage with it ON on that i put early today*
> 
> 
> 
> *This one is with it OFF cpu usage about 20% less meaning less CPU wattage usage.*


weird, im getting 15-20 more fps in bf4 with about the same usage 50-60%.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Beyond confused right now. Trying to reinstall my driver, after doing my benchmarks on the old driver and I'm bsoding trying to install the new drivers lol


----------



## TAr

I see cod ghost and diablo 3 got big boost
Diablo 3 I'm getting over 400 FPS in some areas with my i7 970 and gtx Titan sli
Good job nvidia and also co ghost I used to get 45-52 FPS when sli was enable an now over 140 FPS


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 780 Ti used to struggle with that scene every time (at similar clocks).
> 
> Oh, I see you're at 1080P...


I'll run it at 1440p downscaled and report back when I'm not at work









How does mantle do in that scene? R337 drivers fixed the occasional dropped frame in BF4, but CPU bottleneck is still a problem on that map.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Yea that's a good thing, we'd all rather have a quad core CPU at 100% load with 100fps rather than 40% load with 40fps
> 
> if you're concerned about power usage, underclock it to match the power usage, it'll probably still perform better w/ new driver


thing is i am getting same FPS, maybe like 3-5 more fps, minimun FPS have improve like 7FPS more, nothing else.


----------



## Exilon

PCLab.pl has their benchmarks out.

http://pclab.pl/art57235.html

Good improvements in some areas. Mantle pulls ahead on i3 and Pentiums.


----------



## Alatar

Speaks volumes about what the driver actually does.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 
> 
> Speaks volumes about what the driver actually does.


Bench a variable bench...

I mean the number of units depend on the available cpu power so even with this driver it may be running only 2k units versus 5k units under mantle.
This should help heavily cpu bottlenecked DX11 games yet I see no returns.

However I did play Bioshock Infinite Burial at sea 1 and gameplay was pretty smooth not sure if it is better than it was but very smooth nonetheless.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Beyond confused right now. Trying to reinstall my driver, after doing my benchmarks on the old driver and I'm bsoding trying to install the new drivers lol


Full uninstall of drivers + driver sweep and then re-install (clean) of the drivers.
Sorted.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 
> 
> Speaks volumes about what the driver actually does.


Not even its final form. Literally









Also 780ti should be put up the flagship.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Bench a variable bench...
> 
> I mean the number of units depend on the available cpu power so even with this driver it may be running only 2k units versus 5k units under mantle.
> This should help heavily cpu bottlenecked DX11 games yet I see no returns.
> 
> However I did play Bioshock Infinite Burial at sea 1 and gameplay was pretty smooth not sure if it is better than it was but very smooth nonetheless.


maarten really now. Every user and every site has reported huge gains in Star Swarm. People have had runs with more units, more batches, more everything but a 50% improvement over the old results.


----------



## ellessess

Removed


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 
> 
> Speaks volumes about what the driver actually does.


Well, it's nice that Nvidia has overcome the API bomb that was the Star Swarm benchmark. Looking at the i3 and Pentium results though, it's obvious that Nvidia's DX11 still has more overhead to chop out. Whether that's possible I'm not sure. If you had asked me two months ago if Nvidia could fix Star Swarm, I would've said no.







The massive increase in minimum FPS shows that the slow frame problem with DX11 has gotten better, though.

Edit:

Star Swarm has seen a massive increase, variable or not. Trying to deny it is sad and hilarious.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Data is all mine.


----------



## startekee

I know this is beta but I'm just wondering if anyone is having problems with sli and rome 2


----------



## skupples

still waiting for some one to test Win8.1 (not win8) Vs. win 7... Both on "wonder driver"


----------



## ellessess

Removed


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> still waiting for some one to test Win8.1 (not win8) Vs. win 7... Both on "wonder driver"


You lost me at Windows 8....







.

#justtrollthings


----------



## 99Cookies

I can confirm a boost for my single GTX 670 FTW on windows 8.1. Battlefield 4 is now silky smooth on all ultra settings and 4xMSAA. Was playable before but far from smooth. Great driver


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellessess*
> 
> Never mind, stuttering is back. Fourth reformat and reinstall of windows and sticking with 335.23


----------



## KenjiS

So far no issues, Rome Total War II is running quite a lot better now, No more dips into unplayable framerate territory..


----------



## ellessess

Removed


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diceman2037*
> 
> it won't do anything of the sort.


It already has.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> still waiting for some one to test Win8.1 (not win8) Vs. win 7... Both on "wonder driver"


maybe when I have time









So far you can rely on Win7 results - I don't see why people are making a huge deal - by that I mean: We gained substantial FPS - yet people are slagging it off? Seems like some people are gaining and some others aren't
I think it was clear that it was aimed at high-end rigs or ones that would output large FPS.

Anyway - updated my thread:

*Percentage Changes:*
_Avg (Average) FPS:_
New vs OLD HT ON: *+14.45%*
New vs OLD HT OFF: *+7.85%*



_Min FPS:_
New vs OLD HT ON: *+24.60%*
New vs OLD HT OFF: *+8.68%*



_Max FPS:_
New vs OLD HT ON: *+6.22%*
New vs OLD HT OFF: *+1.79%*


----------



## TAr

I will post them once I'm home


----------



## skupples

We appreciate the work, Dubbed!

People are going to complain no matter what the issue is, specially when select "hardware media" sites start piling on. I will make a few things known, that may have not been known before. Total War is seeing gains on SLI systems because NVIDIA finally added an SLI profile.

Anyways... It doesn't matter which team you cheer for. (you should only cheer for your own performance, not either company) Nvidia & AMD have always been @ war, but the last few years were rather stagnant, Mantle has done a good job @ shaking up the industry, which means all of us benefit.


----------



## error-id10t

Anyone else confused about the shader cache option? Why would this increase performance when it saves the data on a disk which is slower than RAM? I can imagine that might be the case if you lack RAM or are running a slow CPU but take 8GB RAM situation with an Ivy or Haswell, you're not going to be in that situation IMO.


----------



## diceman2037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> It already has.


Delusion much?

The changes come from the work nvidia/intel/microsoft have been putting into DirectX 12, key area's in the driver were identified for optimisation which would have a downlevel effect and have been implemented with more to come.

MANTLE HAD NO BEARING ON THIS.

Changes such as this are not implemented in a 3 or even 6 month time frame, Mantle was not even a fly on the wall when nvidia would have put people to work on this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Anyone else confused about the shader cache option? Why would this increase performance when it saves the data on a disk which is slower than RAM? I can imagine that might be the case if you lack RAM or are running a slow CPU but take 8GB RAM situation with an Ivy or Haswell, you're not going to be in that situation IMO.


The cache(s) is(are) loaded to ram when the driver loads the game it corresponds to.

The data cached is likely the data that is sent to the gpu for rendering after batch/draw processing has been performed by the cpu.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> We appreciate the work, Dubbed!
> 
> People are going to complain no matter what the issue is, specially when select "hardware media" sites start piling on. I will make a few things known, that may have not been known before. Total War is seeing gains on SLI systems because NVIDIA finally added an SLI profile.
> 
> Anyways... It doesn't matter which team you cheer for. (you should only cheer for your own performance, not either company) Nvidia & AMD have always been @ war, but the last few years were rather stagnant, Mantle has done a good job @ shaking up the industry, which means all of us benefit.


Yup - I remember saying when Mantle came out:
What will Nvidia bring?

At the time Shadowplay > Mantle (due to the FPS loss of fraps etc)
Then shadowplay's working, was utilised by other softwares, like OBS - meaning AMD users could utilise the same low-hit FPS on recordings.
Then Nvidia came out with this driver.
In less than 3 months - I can bet my rig that AMD will utilise these optimisations for their cards for DX games. As not EVERYTHING uses mantle.

Thus AMD has two jobs:
-Utilise Nvidia's optimisations on their own cards.
-Increase Mantle performance and game experience (ie dedicated dev team for BF4 etc)

In the mean time, Nvidia will continue optimising their drivers and then release a stable, which will bring along other fixes.
All in all - I love it. I don't care if you got AMD or Nvidia - *we're all winners.*


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diceman2037*
> 
> Delusion much?
> 
> The changes come from the work nvidia/intel/microsoft have been putting into DirectX 12, key area's in the driver were identified for optimisation which would have a downlevel effect and have been implemented with more to come.
> 
> MANTLE HAD NO BEARING ON THIS.
> 
> Changes such as this are not implemented in a 3 or even 6 month time frame, Mantle was not even a fly on the wall when nvidia would have put people to work on this.


Mantle has been in development for almost 4 years now.

The Star Swarm benchmark is ~ 4 months old.

My guess is that Nvidia has been working on this for maybe three months.

So you are trying to tell us Nvidia has been working on this small update for over 3 years?


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Then shadowplay's working, was utilised by other softwares, like OBS - meaning AMD users could utilise the same low-hit FPS on recordings.


What's the story behind this? I know Nvidia gave OBS a license to the NVENC libraries, but I haven't read about AMD GPUs.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> What's the story behind this? I know Nvidia gave OBS a license to the NVENC libraries, but I haven't read about AMD GPUs.


well I would have presumed OBS would be able to be utilised on AMD GPUs? Am I mistaken?
I don't use OBS - I use shadowplay only


----------



## Xuper

anyone with 780 ti SLI can confirm this ?

From *Hardcop* :

With the GeForce GTX 780 Ti we found the peak consistent clock speed on both GPUs went up to 1019MHz while gaming. This is higher than the boost clock on a GTX 780 Ti which is 928MHz. As we posted on the previous page, this seems slightly higher than we've tested in the past. Normally we've seen the GPU hit 1006MHz while gaming, but now it is at 1019MHz with this newest driver. We also noticed the temperature of the GPU was higher, at 87c, versus 84c on previous drivers. This higher temperature threshold has allowed the frequency to go higher, hence the 1019MHz. In any case, this means the GTX 780 Ti SLI configuration was providing us higher performance for this round of testing, so it definitely got to give us its best shot at stock performance without overclocking.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xuper*
> 
> With the GeForce GTX 780 Ti we found the peak consistent clock speed on both GPUs went up to 1019MHz while gaming. This is higher than the boost clock on a GTX 780 Ti which is 928MHz. As we posted on the previous page, this seems slightly higher than we've tested in the past. Normally we've seen the GPU hit 1006MHz while gaming, but now it is at 1019MHz with this newest driver. We also noticed the temperature of the GPU was higher, at 87c, versus 84c on previous drivers. This higher temperature threshold has allowed the frequency to go higher, hence the 1019MHz. In any case, this means the GTX 780 Ti SLI configuration was providing us higher performance for this round of testing, so it definitely got to give us its best shot at stock performance without overclocking.


Hmmm.

HardOCP is certainly AMD biased though, so I'd be very interested to see if the temperature limit of 82-84'C and stock Kepler max boost has indeed been loosened...


----------



## diceman2037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Mantle has been in development for almost 4 years now.
> 
> The Star Swarm benchmark is ~ 4 months old.
> 
> My guess is that Nvidia has been working on this for maybe three months.
> 
> So you are trying to tell us Nvidia has been working on this small update for over 3 years?


1. False: Mantle has been in development since mid-late 2012.

2. Star Swarm was not initially even going to use Mantle

3/4. Nvidia has been working on these optimisations well over 12 months, They would have profiled the drivers numerous times and then allocated a small team to begin preliminary work on identifying the area's and idea's that could be used before before presenting findings and case research to management to have work proper begin on introducing these into the code base.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> maarten really now. Every user and every site has reported huge gains in Star Swarm. People have had runs with more units, more batches, more everything but a 50% improvement over the old results.


So if the cpu overhead decreased significantly under this driver can you explain to me why it did nothing for me in cpu bottlenecked DX11 games. This driver is a flop except for the high end SLi it seems seriously even RTS there were no gains the game still bogged down. (RA3 and Civ5)


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xuper*
> 
> anyone with 780 ti SLI can confirm this ?
> 
> From *Hardcop* :
> 
> With the GeForce GTX 780 Ti we found the peak consistent clock speed on both GPUs went up to 1019MHz while gaming. This is higher than the boost clock on a GTX 780 Ti which is 928MHz. As we posted on the previous page, this seems slightly higher than we've tested in the past. Normally we've seen the GPU hit 1006MHz while gaming, but now it is at 1019MHz with this newest driver. We also noticed the temperature of the GPU was higher, at 87c, versus 84c on previous drivers. This higher temperature threshold has allowed the frequency to go higher, hence the 1019MHz. In any case, this means the GTX 780 Ti SLI configuration was providing us higher performance for this round of testing, so it definitely got to give us its best shot at stock performance without overclocking.


I haven't got 780 or 780ti - but I have SLI 680s (which if you take VRAM out the equation, beats a 780 hands down and competes with a 780ti's performance) - if the BOOST was linked to OC'ing the card's clock speed, then surely everyone would see it right?
That's my presumption - and if that's the case, I can safely say that's utter crap:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1480050/new-nvidia-337-50-drivers-battlefield-4-benchmarks-ht-on-vs-ht-off

Look at my screenshots at the end my OP.
You'll see full GPU-Z readings - they're all the same.


----------



## diceman2037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellessess*
> 
> It seems to go away for a while, then come back, then go away. On 335.23, it does not happen at all. On 337.50, whether upgraded or cleanly installed, it happens constantly.
> 
> -_- I'm getting majorly frustrated though.


is it frame or input stutter?


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> So if the cpu overhead decreased significantly under this driver can you explain to me why it did nothing for me in cpu bottlenecked DX11 games. This driver is a flop except for the high end SLi it seems seriously even RTS there were no gains the game still bogged down. (RA3 and Civ5)


DX11 API isn't just a single 'draw things' function that Nvidia can optimize. Different games hit different bottlenecks and the pipeline can only go as fast as the slowest step. That's why it's called a PIPELINE. Star Swarm just happened to hammer a particular portion or portions of the API that Nvidia has now obviously optimized. Other games may or may not benefit from this fix depending on where their bottleneck is.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> well I would have presumed OBS would be able to be utilised on AMD GPUs? Am I mistaken?
> I don't use OBS - I use shadowplay only


I prefer OBS. It allows window capture, overlays, and a variety of options while using NVENC unlike ShadowPlay. It can broadcast or record too. CPU usage is there even with NVENC, but is on the order of 5% or less. A plain window capture is less than 1%. The last time I checked AMD users had to use OpenCL or CPU encoding, but as of last year OpenCL encoder had to offload a lot to the CPU.


----------



## MerkageTurk

I still do not understand the fact that how can these stutter driver be all that great? Using windows 8.1 and it seems one of the worst let alone magic drivers; maybe it was a marketing trick? Just because nVidia released results of its performance it made some users have a placebo effect of having higher frames

I had lower frames and stutter.

#conspiracy


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xuper*
> 
> anyone with 780 ti SLI can confirm this ?
> 
> From *Hardcop* :
> 
> With the GeForce GTX 780 Ti we found the peak consistent clock speed on both GPUs went up to 1019MHz while gaming. This is higher than the boost clock on a GTX 780 Ti which is 928MHz. As we posted on the previous page, this seems slightly higher than we've tested in the past. Normally we've seen the GPU hit 1006MHz while gaming, but now it is at 1019MHz with this newest driver. We also noticed the temperature of the GPU was higher, at 87c, versus 84c on previous drivers. This higher temperature threshold has allowed the frequency to go higher, hence the 1019MHz. In any case, this means the GTX 780 Ti SLI configuration was providing us higher performance for this round of testing, so it definitely got to give us its best shot at stock performance without overclocking.


13mhz difference? As in exactly one step up from previous noted frequency? Probably something changed in terms of how the frequency shows up in AB/PrecisionX etc. It's perfectly normal for GK110 cards to jump between two boost states. When I had a stock bios on my titan it sometimes got 980MHz as the max boost and sometimes it got 993MHz.

Don't know if true but it doesn't matter for anyone here since all of us are competent enough to keep a couple of GK110s running at max boost clocks...

Temperature going up a bit is expected if the GPU is working harder (less of a CPU bottleneck).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> So if the cpu overhead decreased significantly under this driver can you explain to me why it did nothing for me in cpu bottlenecked DX11 games. This driver is a flop except for the high end SLi it seems seriously even RTS there were no gains the game still bogged down. (RA3 and Civ5)


What hardware are you using?

Other than that I don't know what you're doing wrong. But the majority of people posting in this thread are saying that they are seeing improvements. And in CPU limited situations, major ones.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xuper*
> 
> anyone with 780 ti SLI can confirm this ?
> 
> From *Hardcop* :
> 
> With the GeForce GTX 780 Ti we found the peak consistent clock speed on both GPUs went up to 1019MHz while gaming. This is higher than the boost clock on a GTX 780 Ti which is 928MHz. As we posted on the previous page, this seems slightly higher than we've tested in the past. Normally we've seen the GPU hit 1006MHz while gaming, but now it is at 1019MHz with this newest driver. We also noticed the temperature of the GPU was higher, at 87c, versus 84c on previous drivers. This higher temperature threshold has allowed the frequency to go higher, hence the 1019MHz. In any case, this means the GTX 780 Ti SLI configuration was providing us higher performance for this round of testing, so it definitely got to give us its best shot at stock performance without overclocking.


Mine have always boosted to 1020 mhz on the stock bios out of the box. This driver is no different.


----------



## diceman2037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> I still do not understand the fact that how can these stutter driver be all that great? Using windows 8.1 and it seems one of the worst let alone magic drivers; maybe it was a marketing trick? Just because nVidia released results of its performance it made some users have a placebo effect of having higher frames
> 
> I had lower frames and stutter.
> 
> #conspiracy


because most aren't getting stutters? in which case, check other aspects of your system for driver updates or hotfixes.

There are stutters caused by 8.1 itself thanks to changes to mouse resolution and latency.

such as... http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2908279

I've been told that FF14 gains fps in cpu limited area's such as Revenants Toll and around the Market boards.

So probably frequently used fates will see cpu bottlenecks reduced as well.


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diceman2037*
> 
> because most aren't getting stutters? in which case, check other aspects of your system for driver updates or hotfixes.
> 
> There are stutters caused by 8.1 itself thanks to changes to mouse resolution and latency.
> 
> such as... http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2908279


On 8.1 here and no stutters before or after R337. I blame the other device drivers on the users' computers.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Anyone else confused about the shader cache option? Why would this increase performance when it saves the data on a disk which is slower than RAM? I can imagine that might be the case if you lack RAM or are running a slow CPU but take 8GB RAM situation with an Ivy or Haswell, you're not going to be in that situation IMO.


I was wondering the same thing. Caching to a HD seems like it would slow things down a lot.

Then I saw the benches in this thread where turning shader caching off gives big performance gains.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1479451/various-geforce-337-50-wonder-driver-beta-release/700_100#post_22080227


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> DX11 API isn't just a single 'draw things' function that Nvidia can optimize. Different games hit different bottlenecks and the pipeline can only go as fast as the slowest step. That's why it's called a PIPELINE. Star Swarm just happened to hammer a particular portion or portions of the API that Nvidia has now obviously optimized. Other games may or may not benefit from this fix depending on where their bottleneck is.
> I prefer OBS. It allows window capture, overlays, and a variety of options while using NVENC unlike ShadowPlay. It can broadcast or record too. CPU usage is there even with NVENC, but is on the order of 5% or less. A plain window capture is less than 1%. The last time I checked AMD users had to use OpenCL or CPU encoding, but as of last year OpenCL encoder had to offload a lot to the CPU.


shadowplay has gotten that with 2.0 geforce expereince








You can record desktop







!


----------



## diceman2037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> On 8.1 here and no stutters before or after R337. I blame the other device drivers on the users' computers.


Yup... i'd start with network and sata drivers.

followed with audio and usb.


----------



## diceman2037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> shadowplay has gotten that with 2.0 geforce expereince
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can record desktop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


You must have DWM/Aero enabled to record desktop!.


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> shadowplay has gotten that with 2.0 geforce expereince
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can record desktop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Yeah but what about specific windows and overlays? Still work to be done, but OBS shows that it is possible. I don't know if Nvidia wants to be competing with OBS though, since OBS already have their blessing (that NVENC license).


----------



## MerkageTurk

Thank you, Well everything was smooth as cake before this driver.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> I still do not understand the fact that how can these stutter driver be all that great? Using windows 8.1 and it seems one of the worst let alone magic drivers; maybe it was a marketing trick? Just because nVidia released results of its performance it made some users have a placebo effect of having higher frames
> 
> I had lower frames and stutter.
> 
> #conspiracy


Hitman Absolution was the only game i tried at 5120x2160 that stuttered when i turned on shader cache. Turning it off resulted in no stutter for some reason, i do think the Driver still needs more work, but that's why it's a BETA driver... It's not supposed to fix it all at once, it's meant for testing to improve the final release.









BF4 and other games are butter smooth though. I am really happy with this driver, and i hope it improves more


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diceman2037*
> 
> You must have DWM/Aero enabled to record desktop!.


Works on win8.1 so doesn't seem to be a problem.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> Yeah but what about specific windows and overlays? Still work to be done, but OBS shows that it is possible. I don't know if Nvidia wants to be competing with OBS though, since OBS already have their blessing (that NVENC license).


I think Nvidia are letting OBS do the hard work and trial and error - before they roll it out on their drivers


----------



## Anarion

Here are my results for Final Fantasy XIV A Realm Reborn benchmark.
The game is DX9 on PC.

System:
Windows 8.1 Pro 64-bit (6.2, Build 9200) (9600.winblue_gdr.140305-1710)
Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz
8175.297MB GTX760
NVLDDMKM(VRAM 4033 MB) 9.18.0013.3523

Driver 335.23
Tested on:4/9/2014 2:20:07 AM
Score:9836
Average Framerate:87.624
Performance:Extremely High

Driver 337.50 Shader Cache ON
Tested on:4/9/2014 3:39:47 AM
Score:10616
Average Framerate:95.352
Performance:Extremely High

Driver 337.50 Shader Cache OFF
Tested on:4/9/2014 3:57:34 AM
Score:10575
Average Framerate:94.557
Performance:Extremely High

Texture quality set on High on both drivers.
Really impressive results. Can't wait for the WHQL.

Shader Cache gives a little more performance boost in this game.


----------



## diceman2037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Works on win8.1 so doesn't seem to be a problem.
> I think Nvidia are letting OBS do the hard work and trial and error - before they roll it out on their drivers


8 and 8.1 do not let you disable DWM!

but yeah, saw someone complaining earlier that he couldn't get desktop recording to work, and turned out he had DWM/Aero disabled.

Win 7 classic theme disables the compositor, keep that in mind people!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Thank you, Well everything was smooth as cake before this driver.


Odd things happen between Nvidia and Realtek drivers often,
sometimes they can even be caused by USB drivers - one source of stutters and dpc latency thought to be a usb 3 driver bug turned out to be in the Corsair Link software.


----------



## yunshin

Quote:


> Then I saw the benches in this thread where turning shader caching off gives big performance gains.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1479451/various-geforce-337-50-wonder-driver-beta-release/700_100#post_22080227


Can anyone follow up on this and confirm or deny?


----------



## SpeedyVT

There's a possibility that if NVidia just modded DX11 API to operate better that Windows default DX11 API can be modded to be used on AMD GPUs.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diceman2037*
> 
> Delusion much?
> 
> The changes come from the work nvidia/intel/microsoft have been putting into DirectX 12, key area's in the driver were identified for optimisation which would have a downlevel effect and have been implemented with more to come.
> 
> MANTLE HAD NO BEARING ON THIS.
> 
> Changes such as this are not implemented in a 3 or even 6 month time frame, Mantle was not even a fly on the wall when nvidia would have put people to work on this.


Really? so I'm delusional?

Btw, you forgot to add AMD when talking about the people involved with DirectX 12.

So let me get this straight, are you really suggesting that both this driver, and DirectX 12 were in development before Mantle was?

Then I ask you this: Why did NVIDIA decide to develop/launch this driver now?

After all DirectX 11 was first made available to developers/IHVs back in 2008 IIRC, so they've had ~6 years to tackle on these issues (if not more), plenty of time right? so why now? were developers not aware of these issues back then? if AMD is to be believed, developers have been asking for these issues to be addressed for a long time now (the issues related to large sequential CPU bottlenecks on the driver/API), proof of that is this article by bit-tech.net from early 2011: Farewell to DirectX?...

More on that is... both Intel and Microsoft (maybe NVIDIA too) have stated that DirectX 12 has been in development for several years now, if that is true, then why did Microsoft hype DirectX 11.2 so much? just for Tiled Resources? really?, if they were really deep in development working on DirectX 12, then why release DirectX 11.2 after all? I guarantee you that now with DirectX 12 and Mantle on the public eye, no developer will ever touch/release a DirectX 11.2 game, for what? Tiled Resources?, I don't see that.

Also, when the NVIDIA's G-Sync conference took place, we had the opportunity of listening to Tim Sweeney and John Carmack comment on Mantle, you are telling me that John Carmack for some reason missed the opportunity of mentioning that DirectX 12 was already in development when discussing Mantle? and how it was going to bring low level access for every vendor? It was the perfect opportunity for them to shred AMD's technical direction with Mantle (and they would have seeing how they were so against it).

And finally, if DirectX 12 have been really in development for several years now, then why did Johan Andersson and other developers pitch the idea of a low level API to every single vendor? why take on the humongous task of creating an API from scratch if they knew DirectX 12 was coming?

*Mantle is the reason this "Wonder" driver came to fruition, and more importantly, Mantle is the reason DirectX 12 is being developed to allow developers get low level access on the hardware.*


----------



## diceman2037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> *Mantle is the reason this "Wonder" driver came to fruition, and more importantly, Mantle is the reason DirectX 12 is being developed to allow developers get low level access on the hardware.*


Keep believing that, I don't personally care.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diceman2037*
> 
> 1. False: Mantle has been in development since mid-late 2012.
> 
> 2. Star Swarm was not initially even going to use Mantle
> 
> 3/4. Nvidia has been working on these optimisations well over 12 months, They would have profiled the drivers numerous times and then allocated a small team to begin preliminary work on identifying the area's and idea's that could be used before before presenting findings and case research to management to have work proper begin on introducing these into the code base.


Ah, so AMD is lying to us about how long Mantle has been in production... Interesting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xuper*
> 
> anyone with 780 ti SLI can confirm this ?
> 
> From *Hardcop* :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> With the GeForce GTX 780 Ti we found the peak consistent clock speed on both GPUs went up to 1019MHz while gaming. This is higher than the boost clock on a GTX 780 Ti which is 928MHz. As we posted on the previous page, this seems slightly higher than we've tested in the past. Normally we've seen the GPU hit 1006MHz while gaming, but now it is at 1019MHz with this newest driver. We also noticed the temperature of the GPU was higher, at 87c, versus 84c on previous drivers. This higher temperature threshold has allowed the frequency to go higher, hence the 1019MHz. In any case, this means the GTX 780 Ti SLI configuration was providing us higher performance for this round of testing, so it definitely got to give us its best shot at stock performance without overclocking.


this means absolutely nothing tbh... Boost 2.0 is dynamic. Their testing room could be 2C cooler, leading to the card running @ higher clocks.


----------



## VeerK

Would anyone be interested in me running some benches under these conditions:

Win 8.1 (no Spring Update)
4770k @ 4.8GHz
GTX 780 @1220MHz and 1602MHz, skyn3t bios
1920x1080
Min, Max, Avg under R335 and R337

Bioshock Infinite (Ultra DDOF)
Metro Last Light (Very High no SSAO)
Sleeping Dogs (Extreme)
Tomb Raider (Ultra no TressFX to compare against AMD)

I just ran these in game benches not two days ago to confirm my GPU overclocks (make sure I ran as fast as or faster than 780ti stock







).

Just as a quick point of comparison for anyone else with similar rigs I currently get:

Bioshock Infinite: Avg 113 FPS
Metro Last Light Avg 75 FPS
Sleeping Dogs Avg 74 FPS
Tomb Raider Avg 140 FPS


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Man just went into my first BF4 MP game - they've done an amazing job - it's night and day difference for me right now


----------



## skupples

some one should just try pulling out the DX install from NV folders then installing it on their AMD machine. Just make a backup first.


----------



## diceman2037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> some one should just try pulling out the DX install from NV folders then installing it on their AMD machine. Just make a backup first.


um..... there isn't any directx install in the nv drivers.


----------



## skupples

um................... OK, never mind... Guess when the drivers install DX they pull it from the interwebs.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diceman2037*
> 
> Keep believing that, I don't personally care.


Well, keep believing that NVIDIA started developing this driver before Mantle, and how it's got nothing to do with it









Pretty disappointed in you mate, I really thought you had the insight to answer all my questions... Oh well...


----------



## carlhil2

87.66 fps. @4.5 cpu, @1228 gpu... also, got 85.5 at the same clocks on Hitman Absolution...Ultra 2xmsaa ..


----------



## diceman2037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> um................... OK, never mind... Guess when the drivers install DX they pull it from the interwebs.


The drivers don't install DirectX at all, that's left up to game installers/steam.

They do currently install Dotnet 4 however.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Well, keep believing that NVIDIA started developing this driver before Mantle, and how it's got nothing to do with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty disappointed in you mate, I really thought you had the insight to answer all my questions... Oh well...


HA! He explained me out of my ignorance! Guess i'm just lucky to be bestowed with his wisdom.


----------



## diceman2037

Well there's the thing, whether or not mantle was developed first (we only have amd testimony to say as such, and i cannot find any articles that cite 4 years in my 20 minutes of googling)

Mantle was not announced before september 2013, knowing what i know of driver development, branches and check-ins there is no way nvidia would have known anything about Mantle at the time they started profiling for these optimisations.


----------



## skupples

I think it was DICE who said they had been working on Mantle for 3 years, and that was 6 months ago. So, close to 4 years.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diceman2037*
> 
> Well there's the thing, whether or not mantle was developed first (we only have amd testimony to say as such, and i cannot find any articles that cite 4 years in my 20 minutes of googling)


Only AMD's testimony?

So every single evidence I posted before is not enough to think otherwise? We have to take your word for it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diceman2037*
> 
> Mantle was not announced before september 2013, knowing what i know of driver development, branches and check-ins there is no way nvidia would have known anything about Mantle at the time they started profiling for these optimisations.


I'm gonna play along...

When did NVIDIA started profiling for these optimizations?


----------



## diceman2037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I think it was DICE who said they had been working on Mantle for 3 years, and that was 6 months ago. So, close to 4 years.


Nope, the official record has
Quote:


> The Mantle version of Battlefield 4 is on track to be released as an update in late December. *Andersson said creating a Mantle version of the Frostbite 3 engine took about two months of work*.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> well I would have presumed OBS would be able to be utilised on AMD GPUs? Am I mistaken?
> I don't use OBS - I use shadowplay only


OBS has support for NVENC.. Which is on Nvidia cards.

It's a seperate option to copying frames and CPU encoding, which everybody else has to do


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 13mhz difference? As in exactly one step up from previous noted frequency? Probably something changed in terms of how the frequency shows up in AB/PrecisionX etc. It's perfectly normal for GK110 cards to jump between two boost states. When I had a stock bios on my titan it sometimes got 980MHz as the max boost and sometimes it got 993MHz.
> 
> Don't know if true but it doesn't matter for anyone here since all of us are competent enough to keep a couple of GK110s running at max boost clocks...
> 
> Temperature going up a bit is expected if the GPU is working harder (less of a CPU bottleneck).
> What hardware are you using?
> 
> Other than that I don't know what you're doing wrong. But the majority of people posting in this thread are saying that they are seeing improvements. And in CPU limited situations, major ones.


GTX570 classified

And 2x xeon E5520's I'm sure I'm cpu bottlenecked since Civ5 craves clock frequency and mine only run at 2.533 GHz max.


----------



## skupples

Key word "I think" some one of importance said three years. May have been the AMD keynote @ GPU13.


----------



## Yungbenny911

No need to argue. This driver is an obvious response to Mantle, and a very good one indeed. It shows that you do not need to create a whole new API just to get the most out of GPU's... I do believe Nvidia has been working on this for sometime, but not before AMD let out information about Mantle to the public. They might have had the idea a long time ago, but they definitely started working on it when AMD started stating that the 290X would ridicule the TITAN with Mantle in Bf4.









It's a competitive market, you don't pull out your ACE when it's not needed. AMD does something "new", Nvidia responds and vice-versa. That's how it's been for a long long time.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diceman2037*
> 
> Nope, the official record has


That's for the Mantle port of Battlefield 4. Not the API itself.

And in fact, I'm gonna come out and say that I really don't know how long Mantle has been in development... What I'm finding hard to understand is how someone can really believe this driver's got nothing to do with AMD releasing Mantle, it's been around ~7 months since Mantle was first announced, that wasn't enough for NVIDIA to develop this driver?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> OBS has support for NVENC.. Which is on Nvidia cards.
> 
> It's a seperate option to copying frames and CPU encoding, which everybody else has to do


I see - cool beans!


----------



## USFORCES

So far BF3 doesn't flicker anymore


----------



## Redeemer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> No need to argue. This driver is an obvious response to Mantle, and a very good one indeed. It shows that you do not need to create a whole new API just to get the most out of GPU's... I do believe Nvidia has been working on this for sometime, but not before AMD let out information about Mantle to the public. They might have had the idea a long time ago, but they definitely started working on it when AMD started stating that the 290X would ridicule the TITAN with Mantle in Bf4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a competitive market, you don't pull out your ACE when it's not needed. AMD does something "new", Nvidia responds and vice-versa. That's how it's been for a long long time.


I am sure this new driver is great but I am unimpressed, Mantle has made Microsoft and Nvidia look at the whole entire scope differently. I do not believe that it would take Nvidia much time to optimize their drivers and Direct X optimizations. If it did take Nvidia years..than I am even more disappointed, as they drivers are ok at best for my setup.


----------



## jologskyblues

Here's the thing, Mantle is clearly still a work in progress........if it was really in development for so long with DICE then it should have gone out the gate a whole lot smoother with day one driver and BF4 should have mantle enabled at launch, not as an afterthought patch. I don't know why DICE would only start working on it 2 months before the launch of an API they were supposed to have collaborated with AMD from the beginning.

Nvidia's approach with optimizing existing the DX does have a wider range of GPU and game support now rather than coming up with another proprietary API that would only work with recent gpu generations and a select few games that support it which is a more practical response to Mantle IMO.


----------



## Ultracarpet

The graphics market, albeit the high prices at the extreme high end, is awesome right now.... just wish the same thing was happening over in CPU town....


----------



## PCModderMike

I need to hurry up and finish my build...interested in seeing how my 690 does with these drivers.


----------



## jologskyblues

Quote:


> ...developers want no part of pre DirectX 12 APIs...


Do you have solid proof of this claim?


----------



## USFORCES

I would like to try these drivers out with a few other games but STEAM sucks, I got a new email and can't even log into my account... All day waiting for them to fix it!!


----------



## jason387

So this new driver just increases CPU usage which results in higher FPS?


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> So this new driver just increases CPU usage which results in higher FPS?


It's a bit more complicated than that, but essentially yes, it improves CPU efficiency and removes the CPU bottleneck in some situations. We should all strive for 100% utilization on our GPUs and CPUs.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> It's a bit more complicated than that, but essentially yes, it improves CPU efficiency and removes the CPU bottleneck in some situations. We should all strive for 100% utilization on our GPUs and CPUs.


Is Shader Cache hard on the HDD? When turning it off it seemed like things were running smoother and in the Thief benchmark I got the same fps as I did with Shader Cache on.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> I still do not understand the fact that how can these stutter driver be all that great? Using windows 8.1 and it seems one of the worst let alone magic drivers; maybe it was a marketing trick? Just because nVidia released results of its performance it made some users have a placebo effect of having higher frames
> 
> I had lower frames and stutter.
> 
> #conspiracy


I'm having a great time on 8.1 with these new drivers, Far Cry 3 has been smooth as butter at 1440p 96fps and is no longer CPU bottlenecked. I'm betting they're not installed correctly on your system and previous driver files are interfering. I use Display Driver Uninstaller for every driver upgrade/uninstall http://www.wagnardmobile.com/DDU/ 3DGuru also lists this so it's a good piece of software, but they're slow to update and the latest v12.6.3 adds support for the changes made in 337.50 Beta so you'll want to get it directly from the dev's site. Good luck everyone!


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Is Shader Cache hard on the HDD? When turning it off it seemed like things were running smoother and in the Thief benchmark I got the same fps as I did with Shader Cache on.


It'll be cached wherever your drivers are installed. Although I think the shader cache is bugged right now, because in NVControlPanel it'll show "On" and in Nvidia Inspector it'll show "Off". So I'm not too sure.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> It'll be cached wherever your drivers are installed. Although I think the shader cache is bugged right now, because in NVControlPanel it'll show "On" and in Nvidia Inspector it'll show "Off". So I'm not too sure.


Oh. I have a HDD. Then this might be a bad thing as it might slow down overall performance.


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Would anyone be interested in me running some benches under these conditions:
> 
> Win 8.1 (no Spring Update)
> 4770k @ 4.8GHz
> GTX 780 @1220MHz and 1602MHz, skyn3t bios
> 1920x1080
> Min, Max, Avg under R335 and R337
> 
> Bioshock Infinite (Ultra DDOF)
> Metro Last Light (Very High no SSAO)
> Sleeping Dogs (Extreme)
> Tomb Raider (Ultra no TressFX to compare against AMD)
> 
> I just ran these in game benches not two days ago to confirm my GPU overclocks (make sure I ran as fast as or faster than 780ti stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> Just as a quick point of comparison for anyone else with similar rigs I currently get:
> 
> Bioshock Infinite: Avg 113 FPS
> Metro Last Light Avg 75 FPS
> Sleeping Dogs Avg 74 FPS
> Tomb Raider Avg 140 FPS


For me:

4770K @ 4.2 GHz, GTX 780 @ 1270 / 1752 Mhz:

Bioshock: 120.15
Metro LL: 81.44
Sleeping Dogs: 77
Tomb Raider: 149
Thief: 60

Not surprises here, since they're all GPU bound.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> For me:
> 
> 4770K @ 4.2 GHz, GTX 780 @ 1270 / 1752 Mhz:
> 
> Bioshock: 120.15
> Metro LL: 81.44
> Sleeping Dogs: 77
> Tomb Raider: 149
> Thief: 60
> 
> Not surprises here, since they're all GPU bound.


335 or 337?


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> 335 or 337?


337


----------



## feniks

all those results look VERY promising!

However, personally I will wait for official WHQL, also with release notes on what exactly was introduced to account for those improvements. Looking good so far though!
finally some driver awesomeness from nv?


----------



## Vagrant Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> So this new driver just increases CPU usage which results in higher FPS?


Well, seeing where we are coming from I wouldn't say "just"...that has been on the main draw backs. AMD can only do this if the game is using Mantle...Nvidia can do nearly as much now with just D3D.

So this is a pretty big deal.

Though you know...I don't know if I should be happy or angry about this. Heh...a lot of GPUs out there should have been much better off all this time. Even my old 580's got a decent boost. I just got done playing some Witcher 2 with ubersampling on...and had an average fps of about 50 fps at 1440p. I never thought that setting would be possible with this hardware. Though I haven't seen much of a gain anywhere else, but I haven't done much else either.


----------



## BulletSponge

Since updating my daughters rig with this driver she is getting random black screens. Weird thing is, simply unplugging the HDMI cable from the monitor and plugging it back in gets the desktop back. Gonna swap monitors with her for a couple of days to rule out a bad monitor.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Since updating my daughters rig with this driver she is getting random black screens. Weird thing is, simply unplugging the HDMI cable from the monitor and plugging it back in gets the desktop back. Gonna swap monitors with her for a couple of days to rule out a bad monitor.


Don't rule out swapping HDMI cables.


----------



## diceman2037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> So this new driver just increases CPU usage which results in higher FPS?


it reduces driver preprocessing that occurs on the cpu allowing for other aspects of the game to have cpu time allowing for improved game performance.


----------



## coelacanth

Has anyone checked to see whether this is one of those gimmick drivers that sacrifices IQ for FPS?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Has anyone checked to see whether this is one of those gimmick drivers that sacrifices IQ for FPS?


When was the last time one of those actually existed?

Iv'e been using them for two days now, I notice no difference in IQ running tri-sli+surround.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> When was the last time one of those actually existed?
> 
> Iv'e been using them for two days now, I notice no difference in IQ running tri-sli+surround.


Not sure. I don't put it past either camp to do shady stuff.


----------



## skupples




----------



## skyn3t

looks like the beta is the way to go. but but but when they decide to go WQL things get messed up.


----------



## DiaSin

I have something new to report with this driver.. I have had a couple of bluescreens, and had assumed they were from an unstable CPU overclock. Last night I installed Blue Screen View and the bluescreens are from the nvidia drivers. I would roll back, but I get my 7970 in about 12 hours (Woulda preferred a 680/770 but since I got it in trade I ain't complaining) and won't be using nvidia anymore until I have the money to actually pay for a top end graphics card.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> looks like the beta is the way to go. but but but when they decide to go WQL things get messed up.


I hope not.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I hope not.


I'm going to give these a try.

When I log in tomorrow @skupples is going to be at 10K...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I'm going to give these a try.
> 
> When I log in tomorrow @skupples is going to be at 10K...












I was mostly unemployed my first year of posting on OCN. Now i'm only doing ~30-35 a week. End of may i'll be full time + back in school =


----------



## diceman2037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> I have something new to report with this driver.. I have had a couple of bluescreens, and had assumed they were from an unstable CPU overclock. Last night I installed Blue Screen View and the bluescreens are from the nvidia drivers. I would roll back, but I get my 7970 in about 12 hours (Woulda preferred a 680/770 but since I got it in trade I ain't complaining) and won't be using nvidia anymore until I have the money to actually pay for a top end graphics card.


yeaaaaaaa... well, an unstable cpu overclock can affect any driver in the system...
since you know...... *the drivers are processed by the cpu*.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diceman2037*
> 
> yeaaaaaaa... well, an unstable cpu overclock can affect any driver in the system...
> since you know...... *the drivers are processed by the cpu*.


Yeah but somehow I doubt its the CPU.. I ran Prime95 and IntelBurnTest simultaneously for 10 hours with no issues.
At least no issues as far as stability. It got a bit warmer than I am really comfortable with, but thats a non-issue as I am getting an h80i in about 12 hours.


----------



## skupples

GPU drivers can affect system stability.


----------



## diceman2037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> GPU drivers can affect system stability.


They can, though its less likely to be the drivers specifically when most other people can run them fine.
People seem to forget all the crashes caused by stuff like ai suite...

The specific crash error would help, or a minidump file.

actually minidump would be best, it gives more information then running whocrashed...


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diceman2037*
> 
> They can, though its less likely to be the drivers specifically when most other people can run them fine.
> People seem to forget all the crashes caused by stuff like ai suite...
> 
> The specific crash error would help, or a minidump file.
> 
> actually minidump would be best, it gives more information then running whocrashed...


Have at it. I googled the driver that was listed as the cause in BlueScreenView and it says nvidia.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/23l2j89t00p92z5/040814-21278-01.dmp


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Have at it. I googled the driver that was listed as the cause in BlueScreenView and it says nvidia.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/23l2j89t00p92z5/040814-21278-01.dmp


According to MS, this can be caused by a leaky driver that passes junk to the kernel mode driver. I would first verify that the bluescreen occurs without GPU overclocking and then report the issue to nvidia.

http://surveys.nvidia.com/index.jsp?pi=6e7ea6bb4a02641fa8f07694a40f8ac6

If this is a real driver issue, it won't get solved without you reporting it









Edit: actually you should report it anyways, even if downclocking solves it, but it's up to you.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> According to MS, this can be caused by a leaky driver that passes junk to the kernel mode driver. I would first verify that the bluescreen occurs without GPU overclocking and then report the issue to nvidia.
> 
> http://surveys.nvidia.com/index.jsp?pi=6e7ea6bb4a02641fa8f07694a40f8ac6
> 
> If this is a real driver issue, it won't get solved without you reporting it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: actually you should report it anyways, even if downclocking solves it, but it's up to you.


Under most circumstances, and when this occurred, I run at stock voltage and 705mhz. I only bump it up to the overvolted 808mhz clock (33% OC) when I really need the extra power, as this card is one heck of a space heater at that clock, even with a custom fan curve. The problem I have is that I have NO idea how to reproduce this bluescreen. I was just browsing the internet when it happened, there was no real load on anything.


----------



## diceman2037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Have at it. I googled the driver that was listed as the cause in BlueScreenView and it says nvidia.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/23l2j89t00p92z5/040814-21278-01.dmp


Bluescreen view and Whocrashed... whilst can be helpful, are often false alarmists.

The issue may have flagged the nvidia driver, however the cause of the crash appears to be the hardware itself, the error provided by windbg suggests a bus error.

Code:



Code:


*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (3b)
An exception happened while executing a system service routine.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000c0000005, Exception code that caused the bugcheck
Arg2: fffff8000347e095, Address of the instruction which caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff88022cc0a30, Address of the context record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero.

Debugging Details:
------------------

EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!ExpReleaseResourceForThreadLite+145
fffff800`0347e095 8529            test    dword ptr [rcx],ebp

CONTEXT:  fffff88022cc0a30 -- (.cxr 0xfffff88022cc0a30;r)
rax=0000000000000000 rbx=fffffa800b5d1d10 rcx=0000000000000000
rdx=fffffa8006e30840 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=fffff900c26866c0
rip=fffff8000347e095 rsp=fffff88022cc1410 rbp=fffffa8006e30840
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=fffff900c2d36010 r10=fffff900c0200000
r11=fffffa8006e30840 r12=fffff880009ee180 r13=fffffa8006e30840
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up di pl nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00210006
nt!ExpReleaseResourceForThreadLite+0x145:
fffff800`0347e095 8529            test    dword ptr [rcx],ebp ds:002b:00000000`00000000=????????
Last set context:
rax=0000000000000000 rbx=fffffa800b5d1d10 rcx=0000000000000000
rdx=fffffa8006e30840 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=fffff900c26866c0
rip=fffff8000347e095 rsp=fffff88022cc1410 rbp=fffffa8006e30840
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=fffff900c2d36010 r10=fffff900c0200000
r11=fffffa8006e30840 r12=fffff880009ee180 r13=fffffa8006e30840
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up di pl nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00210006
nt!ExpReleaseResourceForThreadLite+0x145:
fffff800`0347e095 8529            test    dword ptr [rcx],ebp ds:002b:00000000`00000000=????????
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B

PROCESS_NAME:  1

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

ANALYSIS_VERSION: 6.3.9600.16384 (debuggers(dbg).130821-1623) amd64fre

MISALIGNED_IP: 
nt!ExpReleaseResourceForThreadLite+145
fffff800`0347e095 8529            test    dword ptr [rcx],ebp

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 0000000000000000 to fffff8000347e095

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`22cc1410 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!ExpReleaseResourceForThreadLite+0x145

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!ExpReleaseResourceForThreadLite+145
fffff800`0347e095 8529            test    dword ptr [rcx],ebp

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  0

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!ExpReleaseResourceForThreadLite+145

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

IMAGE_NAME:  hardware

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0

IMAGE_VERSION:  6.1.7601.18247

STACK_COMMAND:  .cxr 0xfffff88022cc0a30 ; kb

MODULE_NAME: hardware

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_IP_MISALIGNED

BUCKET_ID:  X64_IP_MISALIGNED

ANALYSIS_SOURCE:  KM

FAILURE_ID_HASH_STRING:  km:x64_ip_misaligned

FAILURE_ID_HASH:  {45769616-fd06-8c70-4b8b-74a01eddc0cd}

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

The crash occured after KiRestoreProcessorControlState, so something was being returned to one of the SSE registers at the time of the crash.


----------



## DiaSin

Please tell me thats the GPU and not my ram it refers to.. I am getting a new GPU tomorrow anyway.. but I can't afford 8gb of ram right now.


----------



## diceman2037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Please tell me thats the GPU and not my ram it refers to.. I am getting a new GPU tomorrow anyway.. but I can't afford 8gb of ram right now.


Its more likely the CPU, given the function in the stack leading up the crash (KiRestoreProcessorControlState)

If you overclock that, i suggest going over your voltages again.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diceman2037*
> 
> Its more likely the CPU, given the function in the stack leading up the crash (KiRestoreProcessorControlState)
> 
> If you overclock that, i suggest going over your voltages again.


Nothing has changed on the CPU. I wasn't getting that bluescreen until I updated to this beta driver. The CPU is stable enough to take 10 hours of Prime95 and IBT running at the same time.

I see alot of references to memory in that WinDBG report, thats why I worry it's my ram.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Nothing has changed on the CPU. I wasn't getting that bluescreen until I updated to this beta driver. The CPU is stable enough to take 10 hours of Prime95 and IBT running at the same time.
> 
> I see alot of references to memory in that WinDBG report, thats why I worry it's my ram.


More than a few people have found extra CPU instability after switching to Mantle in BF4. It is stressing the CPU in different ways than it did before, likely that the new Nvidia driver is doing the same. Simple to test, just drop the clock on the CPU and see if you still get the blue screens. If not, that's your answer.


----------



## seepra

I've had a computer with a X6 1055T OC'd to 3.5GHz that was IBT stable, but croaked if I pressed the turbo button in a Gameboy emulator. I would not be surprised if Mantle or otherwise wondrously different drivers would cause crashes in a presumably stable system.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> More than a few people have found extra CPU instability after switching to Mantle in BF4. It is stressing the CPU in different ways than it did before, likely that the new Nvidia driver is doing the same. Simple to test, just drop the clock on the CPU and see if you still get the blue screens. If not, that's your answer.


The thing is that with my older card I see ZERO change in FPS or CPU load with this driver. Battlefield still uses 4 cores with about 85% load, I can't remember exact numbers for the other games I tested. Meh, its a non-issue soon anyway as I am getting a 7970 in todays mail. I guess I will see if I get a similar bluescreen with Mantle, if so I will back my CPU down to 4.6


----------



## Leyaena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> More than a few people have found extra CPU instability after switching to Mantle in BF4. It is stressing the CPU in different ways than it did before, likely that the new Nvidia driver is doing the same. Simple to test, just drop the clock on the CPU and see if you still get the blue screens. If not, that's your answer.
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is that with my older card I see ZERO change in FPS or CPU load with this driver. Battlefield still uses 4 cores with about 85% load, I can't remember exact numbers for the other games I tested. Meh, its a non-issue soon anyway as I am getting a 7970 in todays mail. I guess I will see if I get a similar bluescreen with Mantle, if so I will back my CPU down to 4.6
Click to expand...

"Different ways" doesn't necessarily mean it would stress it more, though.
I'd try lowering your OC / upping your voltages on your CPU, since you don't lose anything with it, and it would really help in debugging the issue


----------



## 364901

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I think it was DICE who said they had been working on Mantle for 3 years, and that was 6 months ago. So, close to 4 years.


Johann said somewhere in his address on Mantle that he had been working on it privately as a side project for about a year and then approached vendors with whatever he had at that point as a proof-of-concept. Only AMD, according to Johann's version of the story, was keen enough to help with development of the API and use it to their advantage. Nvidia knew about Mantle (if that was even its name at that point) long before we did and presumably took that as a cue to look at CPU overhead in their own drivers.

4 years is a bit of a stretch considering that GCN wasn't tapered out at that point, but three makes perfect sense. If you take into account that GCN launched with the HD7970 back in January 2012, Johann must have approached AMD a little after that and the relationship started off from that point.

For anyone who thinks that DX12 is a knee-jerk reaction to Mantle, think again. Making a new API for Microsoft involves a lot more collaboration because their software affects an entire industry. As far back as 2010 Microsoft would have known about GCN and Kepler and would be collaborating with Nvidia and AMD on their architecture and would have shown off prototypes for their next version of DX or at least the crucial details about it and what hardware features would be needed. With regards to the GPU inside the Xbox One, Microsoft's engineers would have modded certain parts of it with AMD's assistance to support hardware features that would appear later in DX12. Nvidia's Pascal architecture is launching in 2016 and will be fully DX12-compatible.

Optimisations on this scale and development of things as complex as an API do not just happen, the changes in R337 are not low-hanging fruit for Nvidia. The timescales for the production of these things are much longer than people think they are.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Has anyone checked to see whether this is one of those gimmick drivers that sacrifices IQ for FPS?


This is a good point...


----------



## diceman2037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> This is a good point...


its completely irelevant.


----------



## Alatar

the IQ point some people are making is quite weird considering the situations where this driver actually helps.

What sort of IQ changes could even theoretically make that would dramatically lower CPU overhead?


----------



## provost

I don't know about dramatic, but I do notice some IQ difference on 1080p. I only played with it a little while.


----------



## diceman2037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> I don't know about dramatic, but I do notice some IQ difference on 1080p. I only played with it a little while.


The placebo is strong in this one.


----------



## Crouch

And I thought I'm gonna at least see some small improvements, no difference whatsoever vs 335.23







So much for this "wonder" driver lol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Please tell me thats the GPU and not my ram it refers to.. I am getting a new GPU tomorrow anyway.. but I can't afford 8gb of ram right now.


not to worry you but 3b bsod would point to ram as well....Just do some testing


----------



## mcg75

Now that I've had time to play with this a little bit, here's what I found.

On my 780 Ti SLI and 4770k oc'd to 4.5 ghz, I get about a 5% fps gain in Metro LL, Hitman and Tomb Raider.

Now I have noticed something very odd about Hitman. When I tested max settings on the previous driver at 1440p, I was getting 1400 mb memory usage.

With the new beta, that has jumped to 2200 mb.

But at the end of the bench when the results are displayed on the black screen, my vram jumps to 3000 mb and I actually got a low system memory error with it once.

The other games are not effected. Max settings for Metro LL uses 1211 mb.

I should note the only other change I made was installing the Windows 8.1 update patch which has apparently been pulled because of a flaw.


----------



## xXUNLUCKYXx

Getting an extra 6fps on Valley Benchmark and noticed that BF4 was consistently higher overall while playing.

I am impressed so far.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crouch*
> 
> And I thought I'm gonna at least see some small improvements, no difference whatsoever vs 335.23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much for this "wonder" driver lol


If I had to guess, I'd say you were GPU bound in your tests.


----------



## ellessess

Removed


----------



## Alatar

So I did some Star Swarm testing:

I mostly wanted to find out if the Shader cache actually effects results. And as it turns out it does lower the fps by a small amount. So if you want to maximize the performance you get from these drivers then you should probably turn Shader Cache off because it's on by default.

Also since we've known for a while that Nvidia's R335 drivers already had lower CPU overhead in DX11 compared to AMD's drivers I also included R327 (780Ti launch drivers) in my testing.

All the tests were done using the same custom Star Swarm scenario which locks the camera angle to one point and spawns the same ships to the screen with every run.

Scenario can be downloaded here:

ScenarioCustom.csv 3k .csv file


All the results are the average of 3 runs (so the end results required 12 runs of star swarm in total).

Raw data here:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


















_Test system:

win7 64bit SP1
1300 core 1875 mem Titan
Stock 4770K_

And then the final results:





It's a day and night improvement. Since the launch of the 780Ti Nvidia's performance in Star Swarm has increased by a whopping 114%.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> I don't know about dramatic, but I do notice some IQ difference on 1080p. I only played with it a little while.


----------



## randomizer

Has anyone recorded improvements for 500 series cards? Or, for that matter, regressions?


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomizer*
> 
> Has anyone recorded improvements for 500 series cards? Or, for that matter, regressions?


560ti increased min frame rates in borderlands 2 at 1650 x 1050 max settings from 45 to 57fps.


----------



## randomizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> 560ti increased min frame rates in borderlands 2 at 1650 x 1050 max settings from 45 to 57fps.


Not bad, although I'd be interested in changes to the average (the importance of the min framerate is overrated). Probably won't help my 560 Ti 448 run The Witcher 2 at 2560x1440 though


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Trying to get BF4 to launch on Win8.1 - but it's refusing to do so - will look into it and work on windows fail 8.1 benchmarks soon


----------



## jlhawn

I have been using 334.67 beta for some time and installed 337.50 as soon as it was released and I see no difference in the driver from my old driver.
oh well, no big deal it's a driver that works.


----------



## Luck100

I saw definite improvements in BF4 multiplayer with the new drivers in Locker. But last night I tried Seige of Shanghai and had some terrible framerates, going down to 24 FPS at one point (on top of one of the buildings when the big tower started making rumbling noises). I've never had framerates anywhere near that low, even on that map.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luck100*
> 
> I saw definite improvements in BF4 multiplayer with the new drivers in Locker. But last night I tried Seige of Shanghai and had some terrible framerates, going down to 24 FPS at one point (on top of one of the buildings when the big tower started making rumbling noises). I've never had framerates anywhere near that low, even on that map.


You might not have been playing long enough then lol
24FPS with a SLI 670 setup @ 1440p - wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## jason387

The ne drivers in BF4 for me has pushed cpu usage upto 95% but there's a very bad stutter(gpu usage dipping very lo) and then rising back up again, making it unplayable


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Definitely much improved drivers for bf4 for me. I was seeing around 85-95% power usage on my gtx670. Now with the new drivers I'm seeing 105-115% power usage. Much better optimizations! Silky smooth too. Like almost smoother than most games I play...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> The ne drivers in BF4 for me has pushed cpu usage upto 95% but there's a very bad stutter(gpu usage dipping very lo) and then rising back up again, making it unplayable


should see if you have triple buffering on in the cfg, if not try enabling it. Also try disabling the SHader Cache, it seems to be a bit buggy/worthless.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> 560ti increased min frame rates in borderlands 2 at 1650 x 1050 max settings from 45 to 57fps.


That surprising. My friend with a 580 said he LOST fps in 90% of his games.


----------



## Luck100

I've been playing regularly for months. Most of that map runs 70+ FPS all the time, and even in the problem spots I'd never seen anything below 45-50 FPS before. So seeing 24 FPS for a sustained period (not just a stutter) was very strange.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luck100*
> 
> I've been playing regularly for months. Most of that map runs 70+ FPS all the time, and even in the problem spots I'd never seen anything below 45-50 FPS before. So seeing 24 FPS for a sustained period (not just a stutter) was very strange.


It happens, especially if you pop APS on and zoom in - I've shown this in a video where my FPS drops to 12 FPS.
Although that's more of a "dice feature"


----------



## pwnzilla61

agree with turning shader cache off, just tested hitman benchmark and avg 3 more fps.

ultra 4xmsaa 1080

44 avg 335

53 avg 337 shader cache on

56 avg 337 avg off


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> should see if you have triple buffering on in the cfg, if not try enabling it. Also try disabling the SHader Cache, it seems to be a bit buggy/worthless.


I have disabled Shader Cache. V sync is off in BF4.


----------



## Luciferxy

Finally have the time to do some fraps run today. Results are comparison to Quadro 332.50 Driver (I think it's the R331 branch) and 1080p. For game that are more GPU bound the gains are minimal, but for balance or more CPU bound games, the gains are very very nice and smooth.

1. Tomb Raider (Mountain Village at noon) Ultra bar the TressFX, FXAA.

start 
finish 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



332.50 - Min : 31.71 ; Max : 134.88 ; Avg : 70.04
337.50 - Min : 34.34 (+ 8.31%) ; Max : 163.56 (+ 21.26 %) ; Avg : 77.05 (+ 10.01%)






although there are some gains on the min, max, and avg, for my rig the game still feels sluggish without Vsync, the frame rate were all over the place.

2. Sleeping Dogs, Built in Benchmark, Extreme

332.50


337.50



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



332.50 - Min : 29.2 ; Max : 74.6 ; Avg : 55.3
337.50 - Min : 34.3 (+ 17.47%) ; Max : 123.8 (+ 65.95 %) ; Avg : 61.3 (+ 10.85%)



actual gameplay feels sluggish with extreme AA and w/o VSync, but with high AA & VSync it's very smooth.

3. Assassin's Creed 3, coz I don't have AC4:BF







(Arrive in Boston to the point when Charles left), All Max, TXAA


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



332.50 - Min : 14.93 ; Max : 65.28 ; Avg : 51.51
337.50 - Min : 28.35 *(+ 89.91%)* ; Max : 67.62 (+ 3.58 %) ; Avg : 58.04 (+ 12.67%)






With this 337.50 driver, I can play with extreme environment quality smooth enough in Boston, the min fps gains is massive and look at that frame time








If I tone down the environment quality a notch, it's butter smooth









4. NFS Rivals, All Max

test route



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



332.50 - Min : 23.54 ; Max : 66.96 ; Avg : 54.64
337.50 - Min : 24.40 (+ 3.64%) ; Max : 75.32 (+ 12.48 %) ; Avg : 59.86 (+ 9.56%)






At last, the NFS Rivals is enjoyable to play even though it's pretty unoptimized game. The fps still dip in around a town and when there're plenty of objects flying around, but at least is bareable compare to 332.50 & 335.23

well done nVidia







hope the next WHQL is even better than this 337.50 driver.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> Finally have the time to do some fraps run today. Results are comparison to Quadro 332.50 Driver (I think it's the R331 branch) and 1080p. For game that are more GPU bound the gains are minimal, but for balance or more CPU bound games, the gains are very very nice and smooth.


Very nice - but did you run the benches only once?
+rep anyway!


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Very nice - but did you run the benches only once?
> +rep anyway!


Thanks for the rep









thrice for every benchmark except once for sleeping dogs. Oh, and I pick the *worst* results for 337.50 while comparing it to my *best* results of 332.50, and I keep the Shader Cache 'ON' all the time. I'm gonna test Shogun 2 tonight, for it's more of a CPU bound game I think.

edit:
almost forgot, those runs were on Win 7.64, with core parking off.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> Thanks for the rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thrice for every benchmark except once for sleeping dogs. Oh, and I pick the *worst* results for 335.70 while comparing it to my *best* results of 332.50, and I keep the Shader Cache 'ON' all the time. I'm gonna test Shogun 2 tonight, for it's more of a CPU bound game I think.


excellent man! Great job!

I'm testing BF4 win8.1 right now.

Win8.1 is NOT looking good haha!
Edit: figured it out, was thermal related. Stupid afterburner didn't activate the fans...poor gpus got hot and throttled down


----------



## carlhil2

I agree...


----------



## Onikage

So shader cache should be off?


----------



## feniks

now, that IS dramatic improvement









makes me want to install this beta on my main rig (for everything) and see for myself how well (or not so much) it affects my 670 2Gb SLI running on 3770K @ 4.7GHz / win8.1 x64 pro

I play(ed) Metro:LL and Bioshock Infinite, but had no time since like ever to continue ... not a fan of betas, they tended to screw me over in past on something LOL, but this one looks juicy








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> So I did some Star Swarm testing:
> 
> I mostly wanted to find out if the Shader cache actually effects results. And as it turns out it does lower the fps by a small amount. So if you want to maximize the performance you get from these drivers then you should probably turn Shader Cache off because it's on by default.
> 
> Also since we've known for a while that Nvidia's R335 drivers already had lower CPU overhead in DX11 compared to AMD's drivers I also included R327 (780Ti launch drivers) in my testing.
> 
> All the tests were done using the same custom Star Swarm scenario which locks the camera angle to one point and spawns the same ships to the screen with every run.
> 
> Scenario can be downloaded here:
> 
> ScenarioCustom.csv 3k .csv file
> 
> 
> All the results are the average of 3 runs (so the end results required 12 runs of star swarm in total).
> 
> Raw data here:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Test system:
> 
> win7 64bit SP1
> 1300 core 1875 mem Titan
> Stock 4770K_
> 
> And then the final results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a day and night improvement. Since the launch of the 780Ti Nvidia's performance in Star Swarm has increased by a whopping 114%.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I'm speechless - new drivers vs HT on and off vs OS

*Windows 7 VS Windows 8.1*

In here you'll see the averages of each data (min, max, avg) - put against each other.
You're going to be absolutely surprised of the results. Windows 7 comes out on top - by a HUGE margin.
The figures shown are the differences that Win8.1 has OVER win7.
Thus if it is positive - it's how win8.1 is POSITIVELY better than win7. If however it's negative, then it means win7 comes out on top.

The values at the bottom are displayed by percentages.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diceman2037*
> 
> its completely irelevant.












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> the IQ point some people are making is quite weird considering the situations where this driver actually helps.
> 
> What sort of IQ changes could even theoretically make that would dramatically lower CPU overhead?


I thought this new driver increased CPU usage, rather than decreasing it (i.e. "dramatically lower CPU overhead").


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this new driver increased CPU usage, rather than decreasing it (i.e. "dramatically lower CPU overhead").


overhead and usage are not the same thing


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> overhead and usage are not the same thing


Please enlighten. In anything I've ever experienced in life having "more overhead" means the thing with more overhead is not being taxed as much as it was.


----------



## ellessess

Removed


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> overhead and usage are not the same thing
> 
> 
> 
> Please enlighten. In anything I've ever experienced in life having "more overhead" means the thing with more overhead is not being taxed as much as it was.
Click to expand...

He means this:

Take for example SC2 and a whooooole bunch of units running around the map. The FPS are at for example 25 fps in that situation. This is caused by the game itself. To do whatever it does in that situation, it runs a thread on one of the cores and that one runs at 100% and just can't put out more than what results in 25 fps. Meanwhile, the graphics card is bored and the graphics card driver also isn't doing anything interesting on the CPU, could perfectly well put out a lot more than those 25 fps. A better driver that reduces that "driver overhead" will simply do nothing.

Another example Civ5. You play on the largest map settings. It's late in the game and everything's full with cities. You click on "next turn". You wait two minutes or something and are annoyed. In those minutes, the CPU works away inside the script engine of the game, executing the stupid AI scripts. The thread runs on some core at 100% and that's the limit. Meanwhile, the graphics card and the driver have nothing to do, just wait. A better driver that reduces the driver overhead will do nothing.

Now that Starswarm thingy. Apparently the game itself doesn't do very much on the CPU? It gets done with its job of preparing commands for the GPU easily enough. It then gives that list to the graphics driver and that's where things get slowed down. It's a very large list and the driver has to compute a lot of stuff to prepare whatever the hardware needs. A better driver that reduces driver overhead will then increase FPS because the driver will be done faster with its translating work. Being done faster means it frees up the CPU faster and usage percentages are lower.


----------



## Harry604

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm speechless - new drivers vs HT on and off vs OS
> 
> *Windows 7 VS Windows 8.1*
> 
> In here you'll see the averages of each data (min, max, avg) - put against each other.
> You're going to be absolutely surprised of the results. Windows 7 comes out on top - by a HUGE margin.
> The figures shown are the differences that Win8.1 has OVER win7.
> Thus if it is positive - it's how win8.1 is POSITIVELY better than win7. If however it's negative, then it means win7 comes out on top.
> 
> The values at the bottom are displayed by percentages.


is that for bf4 ?

so running windows 7 is better for bf4 with the new 337 drivers


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> So I did some Star Swarm testing:
> 
> I mostly wanted to find out if the Shader cache actually effects results. And as it turns out it does lower the fps by a small amount. So if you want to maximize the performance you get from these drivers then you should probably turn Shader Cache off because it's on by default.
> 
> Also since we've known for a while that Nvidia's R335 drivers already had lower CPU overhead in DX11 compared to AMD's drivers I also included R327 (780Ti launch drivers) in my testing.
> 
> All the tests were done using the same custom Star Swarm scenario which locks the camera angle to one point and spawns the same ships to the screen with every run.
> 
> Scenario can be downloaded here:
> 
> ScenarioCustom.csv 3k .csv file
> 
> 
> All the results are the average of 3 runs (so the end results required 12 runs of star swarm in total).
> 
> Raw data here:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Test system:
> 
> win7 64bit SP1
> 1300 core 1875 mem Titan
> Stock 4770K_
> 
> And then the final results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a day and night improvement. Since the launch of the 780Ti Nvidia's performance in Star Swarm has increased by a whopping 114%.


Just my observation based on brief game play. Haven't tried higher resolutions yet.


----------



## ellessess

Removed


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellessess*
> 
> Fixed Metro: Last Light by disabling Physx... Can't seem to fix any other game though. ACIV and M:LL are now the only games that don't stutter or have low FPS for me.


metrobphysx has been broken for ages. Even on nvidia. You can sometimes fix it by toggling. Or you can install the physx patch from the 314 whql


----------



## TheReciever

Ill have to get these drivers and give them a try tonight with my 755m and in SLI to see what differences there are.


----------



## Arviel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellessess*
> 
> Fixed Metro: Last Light by disabling Physx... Can't seem to fix any other game though. ACIV and M:LL are now the only games that don't stutter or have low FPS for me.


I had the same issue as you, the problem was that the physx drivers were not installed properly and was causing crazy stuttering in games that use physx like metro. If you check using GPU-Z you'll most likely see the physx check-box unchecked. If that is the case just reinstall the physx drivers.

After i did this all my problems were solved.


----------



## skupples

Please for the love of god use spoilers when quoting massive walls of text and or pictures. If you are on your phone use the bracket [email protected] system. [[email protected]] namehere[./@]


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Please for the love of god use spoilers when quoting massive walls of text and or pictures. If you are on your phone use the bracket [email protected] system. [[email protected]] namehere[./@]


Might want to drop by the computer room thread and drop that note there too lol


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellessess*
> 
> Right, progress update #437
> 
> I decided to reinstall PhysX using the standalone installer available on the NVIDIA driver site and since reinstalling PhysX my problems in Metro:LL have disappeared. Need to test Skyrim and BF3 and BF4 but so far, reinstalling PhysX has cleared up my issues for 335.23 and 337.50 even though I've done 5 complete reinstalls of my OS o_o


I had similar glitch with Metro:LL with one of former drivers (327?) in past. it was actually PhysX that ends up corrupted during regular driver install and needed re-installing, I was getting super low FPS and sluggish performance before I did that.


----------



## ellessess

Removed


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Please for the love of god use spoilers when quoting massive walls of text and or pictures. If you are on your phone use the bracket [email protected] system. [[email protected]] namehere[./@]


Pfft, real phone users use desktop mode in their browsers ! (also grats on 10k)


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Pfft, real phone users use desktop mode in their browsers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! (also grats on 10k)


Seconded on both points


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Pfft, real phone users use desktop mode in their browsers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! (also grats on 10k)


I am in desktop mode. Scrolling through massive quotes is annoying either way. PC or phone. It is annoying on either platform. We don't need to see the same wall of text ten times per 50 posts.

I love my gnex tyvm. I like not voiding my Extended warranty when using custom ROMs.

Ty!


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I am in desktop mode. Scrolling through massive quotes is annoying either way. PC or phone. It is annoying on either platform. We don't need to see the same wall of text ten times per 50 posts.
> 
> I love my gnex tyvm. I like not voiding my Extended warranty when using custom ROMs.
> 
> Ty!


Anything text related is annoying on an iphone.


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Please enlighten. In anything I've ever experienced in life having "more overhead" means the thing with more overhead is not being taxed as much as it was.


Okay, let's try this with some props:



DX11 right now can have one big thread in immediate context and many threads in deferred context for multi-threaded rendering. However the deferred context rendering threads are gated by the immediate context thread; the other threads cannot start drawing a new frame until the immediate context thread has finished submitting work to the GPU. By reducing the amount of time needed to do so through driver optimizations, the other threads will fire more frequently and increase CPU usage.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> Anything text related is annoying on an iphone.










I haven't had an apple product since apple2


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harry604*
> 
> is that for bf4 ?
> 
> so running windows 7 is better for bf4 with the new 337 drivers


Indeed for BF4:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1480050/new-nvidia-337-50-drivers-battlefield-4-benchmarks-ht-on-vs-ht-off


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> Okay, let's try this with some props:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DX11 right now can have one big thread in immediate context and many threads in deferred context for multi-threaded rendering. However the deferred context rendering threads are gated by the immediate context thread; the other threads cannot start drawing a new frame until the immediate context thread has finished submitting work to the GPU. By reducing the amount of time needed to do so through driver optimizations, the other threads will fire more frequently and increase CPU usage.


Got it. Thanks for that.


----------



## ellessess

Removed


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm speechless - new drivers vs HT on and off vs OS
> 
> *Windows 7 VS Windows 8.1*
> 
> In here you'll see the averages of each data (min, max, avg) - put against each other.
> You're going to be absolutely surprised of the results. Windows 7 comes out on top - by a HUGE margin.
> The figures shown are the differences that Win8.1 has OVER win7.
> Thus if it is positive - it's how win8.1 is POSITIVELY better than win7. If however it's negative, then it means win7 comes out on top.
> 
> The values at the bottom are displayed by percentages.


I knew there was a reason I liked win 7 better.









But really, this is just another reason to keep me on 7 for a while longer.


----------



## specopsFI

Okay, I finally got to my computer and did a few test runs comparing the driver that I happened to be using previously (332.21) and the new 337.50.

First, Star Swarm. I used the same scenario as Alatar. Here's what I got:

332.21: average FPS 25.62


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







337.50 with shader cache ON: average FPS 52.18


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







337.50 with shader cache OFF: average FPS 53.17


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Second, Batman Arkham Origins, built-in benchmark with maxed out settings.

332.21: min FPS 55, max FPS 109, average FPS 77


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







337.50 with shader cache ON: min FPS 59, max FPS 109, average FPS 79


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







337.50 with shader cache OFF: min FPS 61, max FPS 111, average FPS 79


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







And then there was the built-in Bioshock Infinite benchmark, maxed out.

332.21: average FPS 115.21, min FPS 19.16, max FPS 372.94


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







337.50 with shader cache ON: average FPS 118.64, min FPS 25.21, max FPS 382.45


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







337.50 with shader cache OFF: average FPS 119.25, min FPS 26.44, max FPS 265.87


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







So I got +108% for Star Swarm, +2.6% for Batman and +3.5% for Bioshock.

Shader cache OFF gave better results in all three tests. My hypothesis is that each title writes the cache while running which eats up CPU cycles, so for benchmarking the shader cache is a hindrance. For actual gaming it might very well have a positive effect.

The new driver looks promising. I'm thinking of doing my whole 13 benchmark set from my 290(X) vs. 780 comparison with these to get a thorough look at the overall gains from 331.82 WHQL to 337.50 BETA.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

https://twitter.com/EVGA_JacobF/status/453969568784846849

"It saves complied shaders to 'C:\Windows\Temp\NVIDIA Corporation\NV_Cache\' rather than recompiling it again."
"Suggested on"
"Shouldn't impact FPS as much as load times and stuttering in game. The actual file is located in Win/temp directory."

EVGA's product manager


----------



## diceman2037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this new driver increased CPU usage, rather than decreasing it (i.e. "dramatically lower CPU overhead").


Inside the game process, there are multiple threads using the cpu.
One of these is usually an nvidia driver file opened and utilising a fairly high amount of one of the cores. This 'thread' is the thread that processes batches of draw calls, amd happens to be the main source of driver overhead in modern games.

Because this thread often hits the cores maximum processing capabiity, the GPU is often starved for data because either

1. The CPU cannot process draw batches fast enough (DirectX11 sought to remedy this with multithreaded display lists but it still had the issue with having a primary master thread, DirectX12 WILL fix this by completely restructuring the draw pipeline)
2. There are other threads in the games engine that are utilising the CPU and choking the GPU thread. - Starcraft 2's AI thread for example, or PhysX on the CPU.

By reducing the amount of CPU overhead in the driver, the threads in the process related to other aspects, (sound, ai, input, networking, physics etc) will have more cpu time, which can increase cpu usage if it was the case that the main engine thread was being choked by the thread processing draw call information.


----------



## venomblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> https://twitter.com/EVGA_JacobF/status/453969568784846849
> 
> "It saves complied shaders to 'C:\Windows\Temp\NVIDIA Corporation\NV_Cache\' rather than recompiling it again."
> "Suggested on"
> "Shouldn't impact FPS as much as load times and stuttering in game. The actual file is located in Win/temp directory."
> 
> EVGA's product manager


Hm, wonder why I don't have such a directory after playing many games with Shader Cache on..


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venomblade*
> 
> Hm, wonder why I don't have such a directory after playing many games with Shader Cache on..


If you never touched that option, there's the idea that it might be by default Off even if it says On. If you look through the options in the tool nvidiaInspector, an option called "Shader Cache" is set to zero (it's close to end of the list if you scroll down). It only gets set to 1 (one) after you disable and enable that cache option once in the NV Control Panel.


----------



## venomblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> If you never touched that option, there's the idea that it might be by default Off even if its says On. If you look through the options in the tool nvidiaInspector, an option called "Shader Cache" is set to zero (it's close to end of the list if you scroll down). It only gets set to 1 (one) after you disable and enable that cache option once in the NV Control Panel.


Ahh I see. This is what I see. So it was indeed set to 0 even though it says On in NVCP, thanks for the heads up +rep'd.


----------



## diceman2037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> overhead and usage are not the same thing


They are the same thing.

In as such that Overhead is the Drivers usage of the CPU inside a game process.


----------



## feniks

beta driver 337.50 doesn't work with Intel Virtualization technology!

since I depend on it daily (running Hyper-V virtual lab of several servers and guest OS within win8.1), I wasn't even able to see this wonder driver in works, Windows reported error 43 "Device was stopped because it caused problems" on both EVGA 670 2Gb SLI cards right after clean install (tried twice with sweeper in middle).

I hate betas, some gotcha always finds me LOL! back to my favorite WHQL 332.21 ... waiting on official WHQL.


----------



## Luciferxy

have any of you guys have an increase performance in 3DMark11 ?
I got a nice gain compare to 332.50 Quadro, but the futuremark sys info lately always not responding when I run 3DMark & 3DM11, I wonder if that sys info fail has any effects on my score with this 337.50 driver.

332.50 P 11489, Graphics Score 13039, Physics Score 9207
337.50 P 12145 (+ 5.71%), Graphics Score 13981 (+ 7.22 %), Physics Score 9329 (1.33 %)

This is with default clock (1033~1163) & mem on my GPU.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/8211515/3dm11/8097604


----------



## B-Con

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> https://twitter.com/EVGA_JacobF/status/453969568784846849
> 
> "It saves complied shaders to 'C:\Windows\Temp\NVIDIA Corporation\NV_Cache\' rather than recompiling it again."
> "Suggested on"
> "Shouldn't impact FPS as much as load times and stuttering in game. The actual file is located in Win/temp directory."
> 
> EVGA's product manager


I haven't had any problems with this driver, but dropped by the thread just get some info on this Shader Cache option. As mentioned in previous posts, I also had to toggle the option off and then back on to activate it after my initial driver installation. I've tested the in-game performance in BF4 and haven't noticed any differences with it on or off. Also, in reference to your post, I've noticed that my cache is actually written to...

C:\Users\Username\AppData\Local\Temp\NVIDIA Corporation\NV_Cache


----------



## error-id10t

Yeah I tried the cache on/off with BF4.. for me it did give a slight edge onto the better side with it enabled. But it's too hard to duplicate every move to make sure it was 100% accurate. Still doesn't make sense though as to why it would benefit any system that has power.


----------



## ShadoX

Dang, going to have to go back a version, these killed my HyperSLI setup









I really should upgrade my PC


----------



## diceman2037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-Con*
> 
> I haven't had any problems with this driver, but dropped by the thread just get some info on this Shader Cache option. As mentioned in previous posts, I also had to toggle the option off and then back on to activate it after my initial driver installation. I've tested the in-game performance in BF4 and haven't noticed any differences with it on or off. Also, in reference to your post, I've noticed that my cache is actually written to...
> 
> C:\Users\Username\AppData\Local\Temp\NVIDIA Corporation\NV_Cache


As its explained in the guru3d thread, the setting is enabled regardless of what inspector says.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Hmmm.
> 
> HardOCP is certainly AMD biased though, so I'd be very interested to see if the temperature limit of 82-84'C and stock Kepler max boost has indeed been loosened...


HardOCP had been hammering radeons in crossfire without mercy for years. They would post reviews where CFX would win in framerate but they would give the cake to nvidia saying it was smoother while team red was full of microstuttering, years before it was in fashion with FCAT etc.


----------



## TFL Replica

3 of the files in my Shader Cache belong to Firefox and 2 of them belong to "Desktop Window Manager".


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-Con*
> 
> I haven't had any problems with this driver, but dropped by the thread just get some info on this Shader Cache option. As mentioned in previous posts, I also had to toggle the option off and then back on to activate it after my initial driver installation. I've tested the in-game performance in BF4 and haven't noticed any differences with it on or off. Also, in reference to your post, I've noticed that my cache is actually written to...
> 
> C:\Users\Username\AppData\Local\Temp\NVIDIA Corporation\NV_Cache


Indeed - that's where mine lies too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Yeah I tried the cache on/off with BF4.. for me it did give a slight edge onto the better side with it enabled. But it's too hard to duplicate every move to make sure it was 100% accurate. Still doesn't make sense though as to why it would benefit any system that has power.


Yeah - hard to redo tests in the same way - but if you can conduct the same thing over and over 5x say - then it leads to accurate results: ie. my benches
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diceman2037*
> 
> As its explained in the guru3d thread, the setting is enabled regardless of what inspector says.


ditto


----------



## Luck100

My impression with R337 is that it improves performance by doing a better job of threading the DirectX 11 CPU workload over multiple cores. Whereas the Mantle API is defined so that a clever game developer can reduce the CPU workload. In both cases I'm talking about the CPU workload required to service the graphics API calls, not workload for game AI or other stuff.

That would explain why NVidia did the demo numbers with a 6-core high-end CPU: it has the most headroom to gain performance if the DirectX 11 CPU tasks can be efficiently spread over all cores. Whereas Mantle cuts down the total workload, so it shows the most impact with under-powered CPUs.

What do you guys think? DirectX is still DirectX, the drivers can't eliminate inefficiencies inherent in the API itself.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luck100*
> 
> My impression with R337 is that it improves performance by doing a better job of threading the DirectX 11 CPU workload over multiple cores. Whereas the Mantle API is defined so that a clever game developer can reduce the CPU workload. In both cases I'm talking about the CPU workload required to service the graphics API calls, not workload for game AI or other stuff.
> 
> That would explain why NVidia did the demo numbers with a 6-core high-end CPU: it has the most headroom to gain performance if the DirectX 11 CPU tasks can be efficiently spread over all cores. Whereas Mantle cuts down the total workload, so it shows the most impact with under-powered CPUs.
> 
> What do you guys think? DirectX is still DirectX, the drivers can't eliminate inefficiencies inherent in the API itself.


I totally agree myself. Imagine both combining and creating a baby. Mind = blown


----------



## specopsFI

I just posted a 331.82 vs 337.50 comparison at the Nvidia driver section:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1480983/driver-battle-331-82-whql-vs-337-50-beta-12-benchmarks

12 benchmarks, average performance gain from 331.82 to 337.50 was 5.8%. That is rather nice IMO


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *specopsFI*
> 
> I just posted a 331.82 vs 337.50 comparison at the Nvidia driver section:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1480983/driver-battle-331-82-whql-vs-337-50-beta-12-benchmarks
> 
> 12 benchmarks, average performance gain from 331.82 to 337.50 was 5.8%. That is rather nice IMO


Nice!


----------



## MerkageTurk

Okay fixed my issues with Assetto Corsa, by going to options ingame and changing the slider from 119 frame rate limit to 60fps.


----------



## Hl86

How about World of Warcraft? Since its a cpu intensive game, it must have big perfomance boost.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hl86*
> 
> How about World of Warcraft? Since its a cpu intensive game, it must have big perfomance boost.


While it wants a fast CPU, it wants that for whatever it does for itself. It doesn't want anything crazy from the graphics card so there's no chance to improve FPS through getting the driver to process things faster.


----------



## TopicClocker

I tried AC4 the otherday and my framerate seems to be smoother and more stable, however I've noticed that it possibly works the GPU harder, when previously I'd have 85-100% utilization it has now been pushed up into the higher nineties, I was expecting a moderate boost in framerate but to me the game seems stabler overall, hard to bench without a dedicated benchmark.

Do DX9 and DX11 games gain a boost or is it specifically for DX11, I heard there were some improvements in Skyrim, haven't had the chance to test it yet.

Witcher 2 on the otherhand seems to have gotten a boost in places where my CPU would struggle, tanking to 30s now its at 45+


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luck100*
> 
> What do you guys think? DirectX is still DirectX, the drivers can't eliminate inefficiencies inherent in the API itself.


I am not a fan boi, I've owned AMD at least 3-4 times in the past 5 years. You may not like my answer but here goes...

I think DX12 and highly optimized nVidia drivers will be the hot ticket in the near future. Microsoft and nVidia collaborating together is like a coup d'etat against AMD.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I am not a fan boi, I've owned AMD at least 3-4 times in the past 5 years. You may not like my answer but here goes...
> 
> I think DX12 and highly optimized nVidia drivers will be the hot ticket in the near future. Microsoft and nVidia collaborating together is like a coup d'etat against AMD.


It is AMD, Nvidia, Intel, Snapdragon, & MS all working on DX12 together. AMD has no choice in the matter, they must use DX. Mantle will have slight performance benefits over DX12 in the games that it makes its way into.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I am not a fan boi, I've owned AMD at least 3-4 times in the past 5 years. You may not like my answer but here goes...
> 
> I think DX12 and highly optimized nVidia drivers will be the hot ticket in the near future. Microsoft and nVidia collaborating together is like a coup d'etat against AMD.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It is AMD, Nvidia, Intel, Snapdragon, & MS all working on DX12 together. AMD has no choice in the matter, they must use DX. Mantle will have slight performance benefits over DX12 in the games that it makes its way into.


Well it's all a circle isn't it?
Game developers need to adopt new "ways" (ie mantle) - in order to encourage certain manufacturers (Nvidia and amd) to make different APIs. Then you have the OS devs (Apple and MS + Linux). See there's the underlining problem behind it all.

Without MS' "blessing" - manufacturers are limited to what game developers can do - and with that, game developers don't want to make their job even harder or longer - due to a certain API (no matter the performance gains).
That's why I'm extremely happy that EA/DICE got behind Mantle as that will encourage other game developers to get behind it.
It's all about a "movement" towards a common goal.

Their main problem is MS - who is behind DirectX. Unless MS drop DX (which they won't) - then I don't see any other "technology" becoming more popular (that doesn't mean better, it just means popular).
A prime example of it (at least to me) - is Adobe Flash in mobile platforms.
Android used it - but Apple refused to do so - moving to HTML5 (it doesn't matter if one is better than the other - it's a matter of who can drive more people to use it) - and Apple could do that.
Thus dropping Flash from adobe on mobile platforms.
Now on android you see HTML5 browsers (even stock samsung browser is HTML5) - this all changed, at least from what it used to be.

So, what am I saying?
If Mantle wants to become popular throughout games, throughout gamers and through OSs, it needs to open up and not be "exclusive".
DirectX is by no means exclusive - and thus allows any manufacturer to take what Nvidia have done and implement it.

As consumers, either way - it's epic for us. It's the only way we'll see advances (not only in performance, but in visuals too) - as the saying goes: "If you don't ask, you don't get" - and if we don't demand more from our GPUs, CPUs etc - then we won't get it.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I am not a fan boi, I've owned AMD at least 3-4 times in the past 5 years. You may not like my answer but here goes...
> 
> I think DX12 and highly optimized nVidia drivers will be the hot ticket in the near future. Microsoft and nVidia collaborating together is like a coup d'etat against AMD.
> 
> 
> 
> It is AMD, Nvidia, Intel, Snapdragon, & MS all working on DX12 together. AMD has no choice in the matter, they must use DX. *Mantle will have slight performance benefits over DX12 in the games that it makes its way into.*
Click to expand...

FACT or Speculation?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Well it's all a circle isn't it?
> Game developers need to adopt new "ways" (ie mantle) - in order to encourage certain manufacturers (Nvidia and amd) to make different APIs. Then you have the OS devs (Apple and MS + Linux). See there's the underlining problem behind it all.
> 
> Without MS' "blessing" - manufacturers are limited to what game developers can do - and with that, game developers don't want to make their job even harder or longer - due to a certain API (no matter the performance gains).
> That's why I'm extremely happy that EA/DICE got behind Mantle as that will encourage other game developers to get behind it.
> It's all about a "movement" towards a common goal.
> 
> Their main problem is MS - who is behind DirectX. Unless MS drop DX (which they won't) - then I don't see any other "technology" becoming more popular (that doesn't mean better, it just means popular).
> A prime example of it (at least to me) - is Adobe Flash in mobile platforms.
> Android used it - but Apple refused to do so - moving to HTML5 (it doesn't matter if one is better than the other - it's a matter of who can drive more people to use it) - and Apple could do that.
> Thus dropping Flash from adobe on mobile platforms.
> Now on android you see HTML5 browsers (even stock samsung browser is HTML5) - this all changed, at least from what it used to be.
> 
> So, what am I saying?
> If Mantle wants to become popular throughout games, throughout gamers and through OSs, it needs to open up and not be "exclusive".
> DirectX is by no means exclusive - and thus allows any manufacturer to take what Nvidia have done and implement it.
> 
> As consumers, either way - it's epic for us. It's the only way we'll see advances (not only in performance, but in visuals too) - as the saying goes: "If you don't ask, you don't get" - and if we don't demand more from our GPUs, CPUs etc - then we won't get it.


Very good points there.

Now if only Apple opened their OS up to everyone and gave the go ahead for support on these 'rare' technologies







.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> FACT or Speculation?


speculation based on it being tuned specifically for GCN, where as DX12 has to be much more agnostic.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Very good points there.
> 
> Now if only Apple opened their OS up to everyone and gave the go ahead for support on these 'rare' technologies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Well as much as I hate Apple's marketing and some of their over-rated products.
Their OS is good, because of how they operate. If they operated like Windows, it would defeat the purpose of Apple as a whole. Leave the "normal consumer" aside. Apple's primary market not long ago (be it PC or handheld) was designers and people that needed the utmost stability.
It's not until it became a craze that it became a major player in the market.

I feel it like "fashion" to me - with time, without new innovations, they'll be taken over.
If Apple continue they way they are - in around 10 years, they'll be the next Nokia.

20years ago, who would have thought Nokia were at the brink of extinction in handheld devices.
You could put a million to 1 bet, and everyone would laugh at you.

Due to them not keeping up - they lost out - just like fashion.
You don't create something new, people won't buy it. Your name and brand will always remain, but if it isn't worth buying, then they won't buy.

Exact same goes for AMD and Nvidia. they need to keep finding ways of creating new things. I have to say Nvidia are really pushing the boat out (if you think of the other products they've been offering -> shield, shadowplay etc
And it has been more than interesting to see how AMD have gone around their business (implementing their CPU and GPUs across the next gen consoles).

I wonder what the future will bring.
Would MS and Intel get together and create GPUs themselves? That would be most interesting.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> FACT or Speculation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> speculation based on it being tuned specifically for GCN, where as DX12 has to be much more agnostic.
Click to expand...

Well let's not get ahead of ourselves... Mantle is already struggling to keep it's superiority over DX11 due to recent driver optimizations, so i doubt it would have any advantages over DX12 IMO


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mltms*
> 
> so this is the miracle driver only %4


So this miracle driver is giving you that performance for free....


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Well as much as I hate Apple's marketing and some of their over-rated products.
> Their OS is good, because of how they operate. If they operated like Windows, it would defeat the purpose of Apple as a whole. Leave the "normal consumer" aside. Apple's primary market not long ago (be it PC or handheld) was designers and people that needed the utmost stability.
> It's not until it became a craze that it became a major player in the market.
> 
> I feel it like "fashion" to me - with time, without new innovations, they'll be taken over.
> If Apple continue they way they are - in around 10 years, they'll be the next Nokia.
> 
> 20years ago, who would have thought Nokia were at the brink of extinction in handheld devices.
> You could put a million to 1 bet, and everyone would laugh at you.
> 
> Due to them not keeping up - they lost out - just like fashion.
> You don't create something new, people won't buy it. Your name and brand will always remain, but if it isn't worth buying, then they won't buy.
> 
> Exact same goes for AMD and Nvidia. they need to keep finding ways of creating new things. I have to say Nvidia are really pushing the boat out (if you think of the other products they've been offering -> shield, shadowplay etc
> And it has been more than interesting to see how AMD have gone around their business (implementing their CPU and GPUs across the next gen consoles).
> 
> I wonder what the future will bring.
> Would MS and Intel get together and create GPUs themselves? That would be most interesting.


Yeah; I'd scrap Windows for OS X any day. That and if Linux games and Mac games become one and the same as far as compatibility and availability







.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah; I'd scrap Windows for OS X any day. That and if Linux games and Mac games become one and the same as far as compatibility and availability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Which is something that will never, ever happen. As it's Apple.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Which is something that will never, ever happen. As it's Apple.


Haha of course.

Alright, because I want to do some personal testing; how are you guys installing the drivers? Just install and go, or are you guys doing a DriverSweep/DDU and then installing? I've got my backup stable driver ready should anything go awry. Also, any specific settings I need to tweak?


----------



## diceman2037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Haha of course.
> 
> Alright, because I want to do some personal testing; how are you guys installing the drivers? Just install and go, or are you guys doing a DriverSweep/DDU and then installing? I've got my backup stable driver ready should anything go awry. Also, any specific settings I need to tweak?


personally, i only ever export the sli profiles with the nvidia tool
delete the drs bin files in c:\ProgramData\NVIDIA Corporation\Drs\
and then install over the top.

Then i hope to god that theres not alot of profile changes to compare between the exported file and the defaults :|


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Haha of course.
> 
> Alright, because I want to do some personal testing; how are you guys installing the drivers? Just install and go, or are you guys doing a DriverSweep/DDU and then installing? I've got my backup stable driver ready should anything go awry. Also, any specific settings I need to tweak?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diceman2037*
> 
> personally, i only ever export the sli profiles with the nvidia tool
> delete the drs bin files in c:\ProgramData\NVIDIA Corporation\Drs\
> and then install over the top.
> 
> Then i hope to god that theres not alot of profile changes to compare between the exported file and the defaults :|


I just install the driver via a "clean install"


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Haha of course.


Speaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaking of partners - look what Nvidida JUST shared on their facebook


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Haha of course.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaking of partners - look what Nvidida JUST shared on their facebook
Click to expand...

 Good news! Look pretty neat, can't wait to see more demos.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellessess*
> 
> Right, progress update #437
> 
> I decided to reinstall PhysX using the standalone installer available on the NVIDIA driver site and since reinstalling PhysX my problems in Metro:LL have disappeared. Need to test Skyrim and BF3 and BF4 but so far, reinstalling PhysX has cleared up my issues for 335.23 and 337.50 even though I've done 5 complete reinstalls of my OS o_o


Hey, maybe you should give display driver uninstaller a try before you waste time reinstalling your entire OS hmm?
(Outdated, read summary of program here) http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/display_driver_uninstaller_download.html
(Newest Version, dev's site) http://www.wagnardmobile.com/DDU/

Seriously, if you'd done this sooner you wouldn't have gone through all the trouble you've had. This removes everything the right way (including PhysX) so any possibility of botched/corrupted driver files/installs is _completely_ eliminated.


----------



## diceman2037

not necessarily, the problem with physx interfering with the driver install would still have occured.


----------



## ellessess

Removed


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellessess*
> 
> I'm not an idiot o_o I tried using DDU and reinstalling the driver with a fresh download every time. It repeatedly occurred. Someone on the forum said try disabling Physx and check if it shows a tick in GPU-Z which it didn't.
> 
> I don't just randomly reformat my SSD's and HDD's for no reason... I exhausted all other options and was making sure that no underlying problems with my OS existed.
> 
> Clearly you haven't been reading the rest of my posts and are just making assumptions on what I have and haven't done, quit doing that.


My apologies, I did only skim your previous posts. I just wanted to make sure you knew about it.


----------



## ChronoBodi

This driver changed the way my bootscreen looks, instead of a fullscreen Gigabyte logo, it's now squished in the middle to like 4:3 ratio on a 16:9 monitor.

The UEFI is like this too, this wasn't an issue on older drivers. This is probably only 4K MST issue.


----------



## diceman2037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> This driver changed the way my bootscreen looks, instead of a fullscreen Gigabyte logo, it's now squished in the middle to like 4:3 ratio on a 16:9 monitor.
> 
> The UEFI is like this too, this wasn't an issue on older drivers. This is probably only 4K MST issue.


Not possible

The UEFI screens and Gigabyte logo are handled explicitly by the UEFI firmware, so theres no way the nvidia driver can be the cause of your issue.

The driver is not loaded till closer to the end of the OS boot process following kernel mode drivers and storage filters.



Check you haven't disabled flat panel scaling in the displays OSD setup.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diceman2037*
> 
> Not possible
> 
> The UEFI screens and Gigabyte logo are handled explicitly by the UEFI firmware, so theres no way the nvidia driver can be the cause of your issue.
> 
> The driver is not loaded till closer to the end of the OS boot process following kernel mode drivers and storage filters.
> 
> 
> 
> Check you haven't disabled flat panel scaling in the displays OSD setup.


Something DID change, but it's something else then. It's Dell UP2414Q btw.

So what exactly in Dell OSD would this be?


----------



## diceman2037

I've read up a bit and it sounds like one of a number of issues that occur using MST screens on UEFI mainboards with Nvidia video cards,

Its not the driver itself, but possible an issue in the VBIOS (if not the UEFI firmware).


----------



## Exilon

337.50 broke NVENC for Open Broadcaster. Here's to hoping that Nvidia didn't decide to axe it to force people over to ShadowPlay.


----------



## diceman2037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> 337.50 broke NVENC for Open Broadcaster. Here's to hoping that Nvidia didn't decide to axe it to force people over to ShadowPlay.


Unlikely, but considering NVAPI/NVENC is still in development its quite plausible for bugfix changes to break utilities that use it requiring their developers to fix it.


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> This driver changed the way my bootscreen looks, instead of a fullscreen Gigabyte logo, it's now squished in the middle to like 4:3 ratio on a 16:9 monitor.
> 
> The UEFI is like this too, this wasn't an issue on older drivers. This is probably only 4K MST issue.


This has seemed to happen to me to using an Asus board, weird.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Speaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaking of partners - look what Nvidida JUST shared on their facebook


Looks really good, though I have to say just from that video, I'm not a big fan of that physics engine. It looks like a mash between GTA IV and V.


----------



## Alatar

I'm actually interested in seeing how CPU heavy watch_dogs is.

If it's both CPU heavy and an Nvidia title the launch benches of the game might be a bit one sided.

E: also almost 100 pages in a software news thread, impressive







(yes I use 10ppp)


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I'm actually interested in seeing how CPU heavy watch_dogs is.
> 
> If it's both CPU heavy and an Nvidia title the launch benches of the game might be a bit one sided.
> 
> E: also almost 100 pages in a software news thread, impressive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (yes I use 10ppp)


LOL Mine is set to 100ppp i believe, i can't stand clicking next all the time, and it just drives me nuts when i see people quote a long-ass comment filled with super large images (-_-)" .......


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Iv read alot of people are getting it across all platforms and most cases its the servers causes loss of packets. Most say we have to wait tell Dice fixes it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> LOL Mine is set to 100ppp i believe, i can't stand clicking next all the time, and it just drives me nuts when i see people quote a long-ass comment filled with super large images (-_-)" .......


hahahah tell me about it


----------



## venomblade

So uhm, is it normal that inside the NVCache folder, the bin file is only 16kb and the TOC file is 4kb even though I've played numerous games?


----------



## error-id10t

How do you know what they even mean..?

I've got quite a few @ 8192KB, then few 16KB. For TOC files one is 2048KB, few smaller ones but mostly @ 4KB (101MB total).


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venomblade*
> 
> So uhm, is it normal that inside the NVCache folder, the bin file is only 16kb and the TOC file is 4kb even though I've played numerous games?


You have likely only played one game that is supported by the Shader Cache. DX9 and OpenGL games do not appear to be supported at this time.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> How do you know what they even mean..?
> 
> I've got quite a few @ 8192KB, then few 16KB. For TOC files one is 2048KB, few smaller ones but mostly @ 4KB (101MB total).


If you try to wipe the Shader Cache while the program(s) that use it are running, you will get an error message telling you that the file is still in use. Aside from that, they're pretty much undecipherable.


----------



## cutty1998

Installed these on my vanilla 680's in SLI,(I was still using 310.from 2012 )!! and was very nervous,but gained over 100pts and 8 FPS in Valley,high 50's -low 60's under load.So far so good. I had heard horror stories of some of the driver updates ,so I was of the mindset ,"if it ain't broke.don't fix it" but had to take the chance.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cutty1998*
> 
> Installed these on my vanilla 680's in SLI,(I was still using 310.from 2012 )!! and was very nervous,but gained over 100pts and 8 FPS in Valley,high 50's -low 60's under load.So far so good. I had heard horror stories of some of the driver updates ,so I was of the mindset ,"if it ain't broke.don't fix it" but had to take the chance.


very nice... Now go try something that is CPU bound. GPU benchmarks aren't really going to highlight the improvements.


----------



## diceman2037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> You have likely only played one game that is supported by the Shader Cache. DX9 and OpenGL games do not appear to be supported at this time.
> 
> If you try to wipe the Shader Cache while the program(s) that use it are running, you will get an error message telling you that the file is still in use. Aside from that, they're pretty much undecipherable.


I have read elsewhere that some DX9 games are generating the pre-compiled shader files


----------



## hyp36rmax

Did you guys notice your temps rise with this driver?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Did you guys notice your temps rise with this driver?


GPU temps should be higher in situations where the CPU bottleneck is lessened and the GPU is allowed to work harder because of that.


----------



## Orici

Any ETA of WHQL for this?


----------



## EliteReplay

there is a review dont remember where,,, that this drivers some how override the thermal limite so that way
you GPU runs at a higher speed... resuting on a gpu being more hot...

test was done on a GTX780Ti old drivers temp where 83C, with new drivers it went up to 87C


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> GPU temps should be higher in situations where the CPU bottleneck is lessened and the GPU is allowed to work harder because of that.


Would there be a bottleneck even on a single 780Ti with an Intel 4770k @ 4.2ghz? I thought it was more common on SLI / CrossfireX setups. Please enlighten me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> there is a review dont remember where,,, that this drivers some how override the thermal limite so that way
> you GPU runs at a higher speed... resuting on a gpu being more hot...
> 
> test was done on a GTX780Ti old drivers temp where 83C, with new drivers it went up to 87C


This makes sense.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Would there be a bottleneck even on a single 780Ti with an Intel 4770k @ 4.2ghz? I thought it was more common on SLI / CrossfireX setups. Please enlighten me.


For every situation where you notice a game run better than on the previous drivers, this simply has to be true or the better FPS or game running smoother (higher min FPS?) would make no sense.

There's also the situations where AMD's Mantle helps a lot, so "bottlenecks" caused by DirectX and the driver can definitely be real even on top CPUs.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Would there be a bottleneck even on a single 780Ti with an Intel 4770k @ 4.2ghz? I thought it was more common on SLI / CrossfireX setups. Please enlighten me.
> This makes sense.


Many games are CPU limited with a 4770k at times, particularly RTS/MMO and large-scale FPS games - the more GPU power you throw at them or the higher FPS you try to achieve, the more likely you are to run into cpu limits


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> there is a review dont remember where,,, that this drivers some how override the thermal limite so that way
> you GPU runs at a higher speed... resuting on a gpu being more hot...
> 
> test was done on a GTX780Ti old drivers temp where 83C, with new drivers it went up to 87C


[H] said that their 780Ti ran 13MHz faster than before... That's exactly one boost state higher and it's completely normal for GK110 cards to vary a bit.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> there is a review dont remember where,,, that this drivers some how override the thermal limite so that way
> you GPU runs at a higher speed... resuting on a gpu being more hot...
> 
> test was done on a GTX780Ti old drivers temp where 83C, with new drivers it went up to 87C


Yeah, I remember that nonsense as well, possible Hardocp maybe. But being a 780 owner, you should know that was a load of crap because boost doesn't work that way.

If Nvidia was playing around with the thermal throttle, all it would do is allow the card to keep the boost clock constant until the higher throttle point is reached.

For the record, both of my 780 Ti boost to 1019 mhz out of the box. This did not change with 337.50 so the rumor is nonsense.

I've also had no difference in temperatures. I play every game with Precision-X onscreen display for temps, clocks etc.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

^Isn't this all kepler boost?


----------



## skupples

exactly. Boost 2.0 is a dynamic auto-overclock. You could get +13mhz just from your room being slightly cooler.


----------



## Alatar

Besides, it's not like a random 1% change in clock speeds in one review will actually change the fact that a lot of people with fixed clock speeds (like the ones doing testing in this thread) have seen huge gains in CPU bound situations.

The driver helps with CPU overhead, depending in your situation you see big gains or small gains or no gains at all. But it doesn't change what this driver actually does.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> exactly. Boost 2.0 is a dynamic auto-overclock. You could get +13mhz just from your room being slightly cooler.


I've never had that happen actually. My cards will boost to 1019 mhz regardless of room temp starting out. It can be 15C in the morning and 25c when I get home from work.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I've never had that happen actually. My cards will boost to 1019 mhz regardless of room temp starting out. It can be 15C in the morning and 25c when I get home from work.


Hmm... Iv'e never used boost 2.0 on my titans, but my 670s use to work like that up to a certain bios limitation. I think TDP.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, it's not like a random 1% change in clock speeds in one review will actually change the fact that a lot of people with fixed clock speeds (like the ones doing testing in this thread) have seen huge gains in CPU bound situations.
> 
> The driver helps with CPU overhead, depending in your situation you see big gains or small gains or no gains at all. But it doesn't change what this driver actually does.


Real Black Magic, or Nvidia conspiracy. I'm leaning towards #2.


----------



## grunion

Does this driver resolve the drop to single digit fps in BF4?


----------



## SkyNetSTI

After a primitive quick tests, I can tell that performance gains is clearly seeing! From 10-25 fps gains on all demanding games! BF4 FC3 Crysis3! Keep it going Nvidia! Hope to see some more boost with whql,


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> there is a review dont remember where,,, that this drivers some how override the thermal limite so that way
> you GPU runs at a higher speed... resuting on a gpu being more hot...
> 
> test was done on a GTX780Ti old drivers temp where 83C, with new drivers it went up to 87C


... water... go water.... 21-40'c 

Also, with this driver. Web browser that utilize GPU rendering is quicker and loading pages or render pages now.


----------



## coupe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> [H] said that their 780Ti ran 13MHz faster than before... That's exactly one boost state higher and it's completely normal for GK110 cards to vary a bit.


So this driver was an overclock?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coupe*
> 
> So this driver was an overclock?


Does anybody here think a company as greedy as Nvidia would do anything like this that has potential for higher RMA rates?

In other words, no, there was such thing as a driver overclock.


----------



## grunion

This gave a little boost to SLI, only 3DM11 tested, results.

Slight drop for single card, once again only 3DM11 tested, extreme results.

And there was a 13MHz difference in memory speed only, just the Ti was affected.

BF4 time


----------



## seward

A little stutter-y. Didn't notice the clock bump that Hardocp saw. Did notice higher temps. However, driver did seem to raise fps, including min frames. Looking forward to WHQL.


----------



## Shogon

Rome II is better then before with an actual driver/SLI profile, though Lightboost still doesn't like these new drivers, for me. Glad none the less for these improvements!


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coupe*
> 
> So this driver was an overclock?


No, Kyle and his team (I dunno who actually wrote the review) just don't know what they're talking about (again).


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Does this driver resolve the drop to single digit fps in BF4?


as far as I'm aware - no.
Still useless DICE in that respect - nothing to do with Nvidia or AMD.


----------



## diceman2037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> there is a review dont remember where,,, that this drivers some how override the thermal limite so that way
> you GPU runs at a higher speed... resuting on a gpu being more hot...
> 
> test was done on a GTX780Ti old drivers temp where 83C, with new drivers it went up to 87C


This is false.


----------



## skupples

The AMD bias of the [H] testers shines through once again.


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The AMD bias of the [H] testers shines through once again.


You do realize they perma-banned me after having an account there for 4 years because I took issue in their forums about them using a stock overclocked GTX 580 in their 7970 review and then making vague statements like "7970 was only x% faster than our GTX 580", right?

The only bias Kyle and Brent have are towards whoever will give them the biggest check and the most free stuff. Sometimes it's Nvidia, sometimes Intel, sometimes AMD.

I trust their reviews the least. I realize they're one of the few sites that tests for playable settings, but they are corrupt as can be and using a vague statement like "playable" and "smooth" gives them a ton of room to tweak their conclusions how they see fit (or how whoever is paying them wants them to).

[H] is legit bad news. I was literally quoting their article where it said things like "7970 is only x% faster than our GTX 580" and calling them out, saying they should be calling it an overclocked GTX 580, and mentioning that in all the graphs and tables for the review, there was no mention of what kind of GTX 580 it was. They deleted my posts and perma banned me after being an active member for years.

The bottom line is that I don't trust [H] at all. The way they handled the 7970 launch was completely immature. I wasn't the only one calling them out, either. But everyone who did had their posts deleted and they were banned from the forums forever.

They really shouldn't be trusted at all to be fair and balanced.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diceman2037*
> 
> This is false.


LOL.... what makes you believe its false? i already stated early on this thread... this drivers just make your CPU usage higher and GPU usage higher... just read the thread...


----------



## yukbumer

tried it out, was having random driver crashes in firefox :/ had to revert back to 335.23

it was weird the screen would black out then id loose windows aero. then i can hear the gfx cards randomly heat up (had everest running) and the fans get louder and louder.. had to restart pc, then all was fine again for a little bit then happened again.

keep in mind i did a complete fresh install and followed this sticky post on removing old drivers before updating driver.

www.overclock.net/t/1150443/how-to-remove-your-nvidia-gpu-drivers


----------



## skupples

Do people really believe that 13mhz would = 2x the performance in Star Swarm?


----------



## Smanci

I've also noticed my 750Ti going a bit over 60°C instead of staying well under that.


----------



## skupples

getting more use = more heat. Running @ a higher GPU usage % due to driver tuning = more heat. Iv'e not noticed any change on my Titans though.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> gonna look for the review so you can see it youself.....


Your processor is idling less in between executing code. Your CPU pushes out instructions to your GPU to actually render onto your screen. Therefore you WILL end up with higher CPU utilization, and higher GPU utilization. And guess what that means? It means more heat putting out. Because your GPU and CPU are now working harder. You are expending more energy, because you are doing more in the same period of time.

/*Slightly off topic: You should read up how hyper-threading works, because it essentially takes advantage of the downtime between execution of code.*/

I'm not as harsh as diceman2037, and don't agree with personal attacks like he did, but these are fundamentals of how a computer operates, and even physics.

13Mhz on the GPU wouldn't *ever* be the performance difference of *200%* of the previous performance in something like Star Swarm.


----------



## diceman2037

nope, observation.


----------



## skupples




----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*


Yeah skupples...









So back on topic here


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Do people really believe that 13mhz would = 2x the performance in Star Swarm?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> 13Mhz on the GPU wouldn't *ever* be the performance difference of *200%* of the previous performance in something like Star Swarm.


lol +13Mhz on the core alone would not even yield a frame difference in most demanding games at 1080p.

+144Mhz(core)/200Mhz(mem) In sleeping dogs only increased the AVG FPS by 10.9, so it took +13.2Mhz(core)/18.3Mhz(mem) to get each frame. In metroLL it took +21.5Mhz(core)/30mhz(mem) to get each frame. So i don't know what the fuss about 13Mhz is...









*Sleeping Dogs MAX Settings "HIGH" AA*


Spoiler: MSI N770 @ 1293Mhz/1753Mhz









Spoiler: MSI N770 @ 1437Mhz/1954Mhz







*Metro Last Light SSAA Off (Very High) Tessellation*


Spoiler: MSI N770 @ 1293Mhz/1753Mhz









Spoiler: MSI N770 @ 1437Mhz/1954Mhz


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> lol +13Mhz on the core alone would not even yield a frame difference in most demanding games at 1080p.
> 
> +144Mhz(core)/200Mhz(mem) In sleeping dogs only increased the AVG FPS by 10.9, so it took +13.2Mhz(core)/18.3Mhz(mem) to get each frame. In metroLL it took +21.5Mhz(core)/30mhz(mem) to get each frame. So i don't know what the fuss about 13Mhz is...


Interesting to see your mins drop


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Interesting to see your mins drop


Mins are very volatile. If you want a good idea of performance ceilings and floors, it's better to use frametime charts, for other stuff best to stick with averages, or notes of "was at 30fps while X was happening" etc


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Interesting to see your mins drop


I don't really take mins that serious in most in-game benchmarks. I can bet if i run it 3 times each, the mins would be different on all 3 runs. Especially in tomb raider and hitman Absolution. Maybe it has something to do with load-times, idk...


----------



## irokez85

Hi!









Sorry if that question was already asked (100+ pages...) but is there any improvement with these newest drivers and hyperthreading on 6 cores/12threads???

I am asking people with sandy-e and ivy-e, I have [email protected],5ghz with HT off and gtx 670 sli - everything on water .
At the moment I am not using HT because of higher temps and voltages required to get 4,5ghz with HT enabled and I like to keep it cool&quiet...

I know that Nvidia was testing 337.50 with native 6 core intel but anyone knows if it was with HT on???


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irokez85*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if that question was already asked (100+ pages...) but is there any improvement with these newest drivers and hyperthreading on 6 cores/12threads???
> 
> I am asking people with sandy-e and ivy-e, I have [email protected],5ghz with HT off and gtx 670 sli - everything on water .
> At the moment I am not using HT because of higher temps and voltages required to get 4,5ghz with HT enabled and I like to keep it cool&quiet...
> 
> I know that Nvidia was testing 337.50 with native 6 core intel but anyone knows if it was with HT on???


My 3930K / Titan on water.



HT on vs off
http://www.overclock.net/t/1480050/battlefield-4-benchmarks-ht-on-vs-off-win8-1-vs-win7-new-nvidia-337-50-drivers


----------



## skummm

Just fired up GTA IV with a few mods to see if I still got stutter / lag / big framerate drops after a few minutes play as before.

I'm pleased to report that while the same old framerate drops *did* occur during actual gameplay the stuttering / lag is completely gone with this driver which makes GTA IV almost playable for me (at last!







)

Test System:

Spec: 3770K @ 4.2
16 GB [email protected] 1600 9.9.9.24
Game installed on SSD

GTX 780 @ 1006 GPU (max boost 1346) / 6400 RAM

All settings maxed with HD texture packs and traffic @ 85

Res 2560 x 1600

Outside frames started off at 72 fp/s (fraps) and dropped to high 40's at worst...


----------



## irokez85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> My 3930K / Titan on water.
> 
> 
> 
> HT on vs off
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1480050/battlefield-4-benchmarks-ht-on-vs-off-win8-1-vs-win7-new-nvidia-337-50-drivers


Thx for Your input, Star Swarm was with HT-on ?

The link You have pasted was with 3770k with HT on and that is no brainer to use HT on with 4 core ivy or haswell but what about 6 cores - 3930k or 4930k?


----------



## ManuelG_at_NVIDIA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> 337.50 broke NVENC for Open Broadcaster. Here's to hoping that Nvidia didn't decide to axe it to force people over to ShadowPlay.


No we would not do that. It appears to be a bug although we have not root caused it yet. Driver fix will need to come not in our next driver but the one that follows it.


----------



## pez

So wait, the bug in the beta will not be fixed by WHQL?


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> So wait, the bug in the beta will not be fixed by WHQL?


Or the next release will be another beta instead of WHQL.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Does this driver resolve the drop to single digit fps in BF4?


What situation is this? The only time I've ever hit around 20fps is on firestorm when I'm staring at those huge containers that burst into flames by C capture point. No matter the setting the fps hover around 25fps.


----------



## Cyrious

Now if they could deal with the goddamn input lag. I tried this driver and its immediate stable predecessor, and the input lag was horrendous vs 285.62, which is what i am using and had to roll back to.


----------



## ManuelG_at_NVIDIA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> So wait, the bug in the beta will not be fixed by WHQL?


This bug is not fixed yet so it will not make the cut off period for the next driver release which will be a WHQL driver release. The one that follows that will be a BETA and the fix should in that driver.


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManuelG_at_NVIDIA*
> 
> No we would not do that. It appears to be a bug although we have not root caused it yet. Driver fix will need to come not in our next driver but the one that follows it.


I know, I was just being facetious








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> /*Slightly off topic: You should read up how hyper-threading works, because it essentially takes advantage of the downtime between execution of code.*/


Well, back in the Pentium 4 days yes. Nowadays with Sandy and Haswell i7s, Hyperthreading is meant to to take advantage of wide cores and poor instruction-level parallelism to run two threads on a core at the same time. Both threads get the same priority so single-threaded execution slows down, but overall throughput goes up. It's the OS's job to not schedule another thread to a core running high-priority tasks.


----------



## ManuelG_at_NVIDIA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> I know, I was just being facetious


Well, it's not the first time I read someone make that comment.


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManuelG_at_NVIDIA*
> 
> Well, it's not the first time I read someone make that comment.


Not surprised, given how seriously some take their hardware loyalties.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManuelG_at_NVIDIA*
> 
> Well, it's not the first time I read someone make that comment.


*crumples tinfoil*


----------



## Sir Beregond

So after using this driver for a while I did notice one thing. My display driver likes to randomly crash. Not often, and only twice since I downloaded this driver, but there it is. Also got about 3 BSOD's since. System logs seemed to indicate display driver as the cause but I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## steadly2004

Did you keep the same OC as before the driver update? If so you might need to retest and find a slightly lower daily OC.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Towik

Is there any point installing these drivers on EVGA GTX 550 ti FPB ?

I remember that i tried these drivers for few days , i remember display driver crashing but at that time i though it was something else.
So i Install these or not , hmm


----------



## skupples

I would try again even though nvidia is pretty bad at maintaining old architecture support.


----------



## deepor

Works well on my GTX 560 Ti and seems to be a driver release that does not crash at all for me (I had issues with most of the drivers after 314.22 or so).


----------

